# Anyone have exp w/Ottawa processing times for PMV in last 6months?



## Flipsenorita

Arghh they take forever..so slow & call centre isnt helpful! My partner had been assigned a Co but they wont tell us details! Feel free to add ur story


----------



## AngeEK

When did Ottawa receive your application? Then how long after that were you assigned a CO?

I applied at the beginning of October, medical was sent off in August by Dr. and police check at the same time to Ottawa. Got a call saying they received the police check but haven't heard anything about Medical exam. Driving me nuts!! I want to call them to see if everything's OK and they've received everything properly.


----------



## Flipsenorita

AngeEK said:


> When did Ottawa receive your application? Then how long after that were you assigned a CO?
> 
> I applied at the beginning of October, medical was sent off in August by Dr. and police check at the same time to Ottawa. Got a call saying they received the police check but haven't heard anything about Medical exam. Driving me nuts!! I want to call them to see if everything's OK and they've received everything properly.


Hey Ange,

Thanks for your reply!

Its my fiance that has applied, he is from Mexico. We applied originally to Washington DC & they got our application on the 17th Aug but we were told that they would fwd it to Ottawa because all pmv visas were now being processed in Canada

Ottawa received his application on 7th of Sept, medicals were received that same week & police check was submitted with the application

I have called up quite a few times actually, the 1st time was a month later, in which I was told that the application had passed the initial stages of processing & no other docs needed to be submitted (good news she said) & that we already had a CO..she told me to call back in mid November

I did exactly that, a few more times to check on the status & all I get is "its still processing" hmm, so sick of waiting but I know we need to be patient...

It doesn't hurt to give them a call if you haven't already, just don't pry to much they get really annoyed & actually record how many times you've called..lol

I think the embassy has been lazy over xmas break..

Our wedding is in March & my fiance isn't here yet eeek!


----------



## AngeEK

OH my goodness! Hopefully you get a response soon!!! You'll be coming up to the 4 month mark, it's so hard to not have any information and be kept out of the loop....I came back to Canada after living with my partner for nearly a year in australia, but because there was really no one we knew that had gone through the same situation recently, we had no idea how long it was actually take.

So now we're up to 6 months apart, but out of all the years we've been together it'll be a total of 20 months apart....Really hoping I hear from them at the end of January with an answer!! I wish you all the best of luck with this...Please keep me posted!


----------



## Flipsenorita

AngeEK said:


> OH my goodness! Hopefully you get a response soon!!! You'll be coming up to the 4 month mark, it's so hard to not have any information and be kept out of the loop....I came back to Canada after living with my partner for nearly a year in australia, but because there was really no one we knew that had gone through the same situation recently, we had no idea how long it was actually take.
> 
> So now we're up to 6 months apart, but out of all the years we've been together it'll be a total of 20 months apart....Really hoping I hear from them at the end of January with an answer!! I wish you all the best of luck with this...Please keep me posted!


Yeah the waiting is the hardest part..and being apart! I actually moved to Canada for a year so that I could work there and be closer to Mexico & my partner also..i would fly down every couple of months but we were apart alot..

I decided to move to Mexico in November 2010 & stayed there until May 2012..it was time to go back to Oz & get a job so i could sponsor him..

Its good u have been to Oz before..my partner hasnt so maybe our app will take abit longer. I have another Mexican friend that applied for pmv too & got granted in less than 3 months!!!

Itll all be worth the wait though..i will def let u kno wat happens..keep me posted too!!


----------



## Goose

Hi,

I'm Australian by birth and my Fiance is Canadian. Ottawa received her application on on the 16th of August and charged my credit card the next day. Since then we have heard NOTHING! from them. I rang in early August and said they couldn't tell me anything other than its being processed and that they can only disclose info to my Fiance because she is the applicant. She has called a few times and we get the same line "It's being processed." They have never asked for a PC or a medical and if they do I am going to be so mad because they've had over 4months to ask for it and we have asked numerous times if there is anything else we need to do.

This is extremely frustrating, we thought our case was straightfoward, neither of us have been married before, no kids, no criminal record steady jobs but they take forever.

I wanna just let loose on the phone and tell them what I think of them but I'm affraid that will push our case back even further.

All the best to anyone in our situation.


----------



## Flipsenorita

Hello Goose,

Wow, nothing hey. I wouldn't have heard anything either if I didn't call them, you are right though..they are very vague & don't give any answers..

I think it would be wise to give them a call & ask how everything is going..at this stage, you SHOULD have a CO..quote them the applicant number that your fiance would have got on her email..

You didn't submit a police check or medical at all yet? You should really do that right away- it is standard of any application, even if they say so or not they will need it..we submitted ours pretty much right away to try to have a more complete application..

Let me know how you go..!

Cheers!



Goose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Australian by birth and my Fiance is Canadian. Ottawa received her application on on the 16th of August and charged my credit card the next day. Since then we have heard NOTHING! from them. I rang in early August and said they couldn't tell me anything other than its being processed and that they can only disclose info to my Fiance because she is the applicant. She has called a few times and we get the same line "It's being processed." They have never asked for a PC or a medical and if they do I am going to be so mad because they've had over 4months to ask for it and we have asked numerous times if there is anything else we need to do.
> 
> This is extremely frustrating, we thought our case was straightfoward, neither of us have been married before, no kids, no criminal record steady jobs but they take forever.
> 
> I wanna just let loose on the phone and tell them what I think of them but I'm affraid that will push our case back even further.
> 
> All the best to anyone in our situation.


----------



## Renstr

Seems a few of us are in the same boat! We submitted back on the 8th of August. I've called a few times. I actually have a sick relative that I am keen to get home to, and his conditioned worsened. I called the embassy to update them (as we included it as part of our reasoning for going back to Australia). The lady on the end of the phone said in a very sarcastic tone "Oh what so you're telling us this in the hopes your visa will get processed quicker?" And then proceeded to tell me I could leave without my partner or she could just visit me for three months. I've hung up on them and burst into tears at the sheer frustration of dealing with that branch. They are slow and take forever and you get a different response each time!


----------



## Goose

"You didn't submit a police check or medical at all yet? You should really do that right away- it is standard of any application, even if they say so or not they will need it..we submitted ours pretty much right away to try to have a more complete application.."

Yeah we didn't because the High Commission say don't get a police check or a medical ... unless they ask for that. Since looking at this forum we've realised many have front-loaded their applications but also that many get asked to send those requests in only a month or so after their application is received, so we've been assuming that they don't need it.

My fiance is a Teacher, she has had two long term visas for Australia before. One to study to get her Teachers degree the other a working holiday visa when she worked here. She has an Australian police check so we thought they were happy with that and maybe also that she isn't a health risk. 

We know of another Canadian who got her visa after about 4 months and 7 days and she was asked to send in her PC and medical after about 1 month and a half. She Applied in late June 2011 and got her visa in Nov 2011. She's never been to Australia and her Fiance' wasn't even born there.

So we thought we'd have it by now considering its been 4.5 months for us now but its obvious they're not doing much this time of year and prob getting sloshed on Grog payed for by my hard earned Taxes. 

What really annoys me though is the lack of Communication. We've paid 2 grand for this visa to be processed but they don't even have the decency to let you know how its going.


----------



## Flipsenorita

Renstr said:


> Seems a few of us are in the same boat! We submitted back on the 8th of August. I've called a few times. I actually have a sick relative that I am keen to get home to, and his conditioned worsened. I called the embassy to update them (as we included it as part of our reasoning for going back to Australia). The lady on the end of the phone said in a very sarcastic tone "Oh what so you're telling us this in the hopes your visa will get processed quicker?" And then proceeded to tell me I could leave without my partner or she could just visit me for three months. I've hung up on them and burst into tears at the sheer frustration of dealing with that branch. They are slow and take forever and you get a different response each time!


Hi there!

That is terrible, you would think they would have a little sympathy & that there is actually a person on the other end of the application..not just treat as a statistic. Some of the Ottawa people are freindly, but yeah others I've found just dont care!

Was the application for you or your partner? What kind of visa did u apply for & from what country is the applicant?

All the best, I hope everything gets granted quickly!


----------



## Renstr

Flipsenorita said:


> Hi there!
> 
> That is terrible, you would think they would have a little sympathy & that there is actually a person on the other end of the application..not just treat as a statistic. Some of the Ottawa people are freindly, but yeah others I've found just dont care!
> 
> Was the application for you or your partner? What kind of visa did u apply for & from what country is the applicant?
> 
> All the best, I hope everything gets granted quickly!


The application is for my partner, she's Canadian and I'm aussie. We've been together 3 years now and we want to go to Australia to live, mainly so I can be around my family for a bit. Some of the Ottawa people are great, but for the most part they don't care in there. It's not their problem that people have their lives on hold waiting for one little piece of paper work.


----------



## Renstr

I'm so done with the waiting... I honestly don't think Ottawa actually do any work at all over there... We're up to five months now... and nothing!


----------



## AngeEK

Renstr said:


> I'm so done with the waiting... I honestly don't think Ottawa actually do any work at all over there... We're up to five months now... and nothing!


Can't believe you've been waiting that long...Mine just passed 3 months today, so hoping to get some sort of communication from them but not holding my breath. I called them the other day and lady on the phone said that processing is now from 5-12 months!! Hopefully you should hear something from them! It's so frustrating when they tell you there's nothing they can tell you about the application other than "it's being processed" and "a case officer has to assess it".


----------



## Flipsenorita

Renstr said:


> I'm so done with the waiting... I honestly don't think Ottawa actually do any work at all over there... We're up to five months now... and nothing!


Yea thats ridiculous! They are useless! My fiance is almost upto 5 months too..so impatient  I wish we had just got in few months earlier & would have been processed by DC instd of Ottawa! If only we knew..

Hope we have some good news real soon!


----------



## Boboa

The idea was that local processing will speed up grants, since Canada is quite similar both legally and institutionally to Australia. Didn't seem to work that way....


----------



## Flipsenorita

Boboa said:


> The idea was that local processing will speed up grants, since Canada is quite similar both legally and institutionally to Australia. Didn't seem to work that way....


Umm definetley not!! Well all we can do is wait..its in their hands unfortunately... :/


----------



## AmyFB

I have sent my application to Ottawa! I am so scared about what I am reading! I guess we have nothing left but pray! I wish you good luck to all the people that are waiting! Stressful and frustrating times!


----------



## Flipsenorita

AmyFB said:


> I have sent my application to Ottawa! I am so scared about what I am reading! I guess we have nothing left but pray! I wish you good luck to all the people that are waiting! Stressful and frustrating times!


Thats great Amy! The sooner the better I say  Well each situation is different but looks like overall its been slow. Just think..there is a light at the end of the tunnel & itll all be worth it once these visas are granted!!


----------



## Flipsenorita

*Grrr!!!*

So I called Ottawa again & they are pretty much useless! "Still processing".."no new information to update" - what a joke, its been 4 months!

My wedding is at the start of March & I'm losing hope that my fiance will be here


----------



## AngeEK

Flipsenorita said:


> So I called Ottawa again & they are pretty much useless! "Still processing".."no new information to update" - what a joke, its been 4 months!
> 
> My wedding is at the start of March & I'm losing hope that my fiance will be here


How can they NOT tell you anything?? I just don't understand their thinking, you pay all this money, wait all this time and no news? There has to be some sort of notes on your file that they're looking at...any sort of good news or an update or reasoning why it's taking so long. I don't want to be negative, I think it's the last thing all of us who are waiting need, but the frustration can not be understood unless people are in our shoes. I feel your pain Flipsenorita, keeping you in my thoughts in hopes you get that email or phone call with the news you've been waiting for!! Clear thoughts produce clear results.


----------



## Flipsenorita

AngeEK said:


> How can they NOT tell you anything?? I just don't understand their thinking, you pay all this money, wait all this time and no news? There has to be some sort of notes on your file that they're looking at...any sort of good news or an update or reasoning why it's taking so long. I don't want to be negative, I think it's the last thing all of us who are waiting need, but the frustration can not be understood unless people are in our shoes. I feel your pain Flipsenorita, keeping you in my thoughts in hopes you get that email or phone call with the news you've been waiting for!! Clear thoughts produce clear results.


Thanks Ange, I'm trying to stay positive! All I know is once we receive good news we are going to be so happy..Im holding on that it wont be too far in the future. Thinking of you & everyone else here too..its such a stressfull process, I admire anyone who is going through this!


----------



## Boboa

Don't panic  I know it is harder to say than to do. But keep in mind the whole process is very new for ottawa. They are in a learning curve, you are just happened to be coughs in it. Good luck


----------



## AmyFB

Flipsenorita said:


> So I called Ottawa again & they are pretty much useless! "Still processing".."no new information to update" - what a joke, its been 4 months!
> 
> My wedding is at the start of March & I'm losing hope that my fiance will be here


Hang in there Flipsenorita!!! What about your fiancee good to Australia as a tourist! Its an option you can always let your OC that you have a wedding! Im with you and I understand that pain or frustration, BOTH! We have to be patient and positive! Good luck everyone


----------



## Flipsenorita

Thanks Boboa, your right. 

Yeah Amy, we were considering him applying for the tourist visa, I know its not too much money but we decided it would be better to wait..that way we can both keep working..him in Mexico & me here in Aus. Otherwise if he got here on a tourist he wouldn't be able to get a job until the PMV..

If it doesn't come before the end of this month I think we will postpone the wedding..I guess its not the end of the world, but it'd be better if I knew right now lol

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Renstr

It really does suck, but at least we're all in the same boat. If I was alone at this point I would be so so stressed thinking my application was not good enough


----------



## Renstr

Great news guys! Our Visa came through today! Exactly five months after it was marked received by the embassy. I really hope you all hear something soon!


----------



## AmyFB

Renstr said:


> Great news guys! Our Visa came through today! Exactly five months after it was marked received by the embassy. I really hope you all hear something soon!


Congratulations!!! All the best for you both! Thats great, I cant wait for that day!


----------



## Flipsenorita

Renstr said:


> Great news guys! Our Visa came through today! Exactly five months after it was marked received by the embassy. I really hope you all hear something soon!


Wow congratssss! Im so happy for you and ur partner that is great news! Looks like ur app was submitted 2 days before ours...that gives me abit more faith 

All the best!!!


----------



## Flipsenorita

Renstr said:


> Great news guys! Our Visa came through today! Exactly five months after it was marked received by the embassy. I really hope you all hear something soon!


Jst out of curiousity did u get an email or a call ?


----------



## AngeEK

Renstr said:


> Great news guys! Our Visa came through today! Exactly five months after it was marked received by the embassy. I really hope you all hear something soon!


That's great news!! So happy for you and your partner!! Gives me hope to know that they're back to work making couples' dreams comes true! :


----------



## Renstr

Just an email. We had not contact from them up until this point, and me calling once a week or so didnt seem to prove anything. Filipsenorita yours must be any day now. Good luck!


----------



## Flipsenorita

I see! Thanks for that..looks like Ottawa arent really conducting interviews hey. Email is the go..Il let u guys know how it goes..ourd was a pmv andnot a spouse visa but its great that they are getting thru them


----------



## Renstr

Flipsenorita said:


> Jst out of curiousity did u get an email or a call ?


Sorry for the delay! We got an email.


----------



## AngeEK

Has anyone gotten any new news from Ottawa? I.E. where they might be at in their processing? Etc...Etc...

This whole "can't tell you anything" business is really filling me with anxiety and it's getting harder to keep a positive attitude on some days. 

Maybe I just need a good sob and a tight hug!!!


----------



## Flipsenorita

AngeEK said:


> Has anyone gotten any new news from Ottawa? I.E. where they might be at in their processing? Etc...Etc...
> 
> This whole "can't tell you anything" business is really filling me with anxiety and it's getting harder to keep a positive attitude on some days.
> 
> Maybe I just need a good sob and a tight hug!!!


Nothing hey! Still the same story. Although we applied in early Sept & the first time I called was mid Oct & they said the med plus police check were recieved also that we had passed 'initital stages of processing' which the girl said it meant we didnt neeed to supply more docs & to just wait. Now its Jan & still waiting..I think its just gonna come randomly when we least expect! I also think visa call centres are trained not to answer questions lol

I know its hard but lets be patient..when you think about it there is so many applications..I just hope they hurry up!!


----------



## AngeEK

Flipsenorita said:


> Nothing hey! Still the same story. Although we applied in early Sept & the first time I called was mid Oct & they said the med plus police check were recieved also that we had passed 'initital stages of processing' which the girl said it meant we didnt neeed to supply more docs & to just wait. Now its Jan & still waiting..I think its just gonna come randomly when we least expect! I also think visa call centres are trained not to answer questions lol
> 
> I know its hard but lets be patient..when you think about it there is so many applications..I just hope they hurry up!!


Totally agree with you on the whole "it'll come randomly" aspect, that ALWAYS seems to happen Haha I applied at the end of Sept. and they received it October 3rd...But I've been back from Aus since end of June, it's just one long "uuuugggghhh" process. February is coming fast though, we'll see what the 4th month of waiting has to brings us!

Thank you for the support  So good to talk to people around the world with this similar situation. Friends and family do what they can at home, but there's always that look or a missing emotion like they don't know what you're going through.


----------



## Flipsenorita

AngeEK said:


> Totally agree with you on the whole "it'll come randomly" aspect, that ALWAYS seems to happen Haha I applied at the end of Sept. and they received it October 3rd...But I've been back from Aus since end of June, it's just one long "uuuugggghhh" process. February is coming fast though, we'll see what the 4th month of waiting has to brings us!
> 
> Thank you for the support  So good to talk to people around the world with this similar situation. Friends and family do what they can at home, but there's always that look or a missing emotion like they don't know what you're going through.


Really understand..its so hard to be apart from the one you love. We just want to get this all over with & settle down in one place

I have heard of people applying in Ottawa getting emails that their app passed initial stages..but i was only told when i called..if i didnt call then how would we know. Not much organisation there! That office needs structure..

Hope you hear something soon!!


----------



## AmyFB

Its been just 3 week since they received my application at Ottawa, medicals are about to arrive this week. I am painfully waiting. Its so good to visit this forum and read all your stories. I am so depressed trying to make a sense out of this. Why we have to wait so long and so hard? I just want to be with my bf! I heard about the asylum seekers, we should get a boat hey! So unfair!


----------



## aussieliz123

The waiting is painful and the communication sparse but without other options just have to hang in there...kill a few forests and do what they ask..I think it is encouraging how many people have been processed in the first 2 weeks of January..


----------



## Flipsenorita

*Almost at the finish line!*

Abit of an update..my fiance received an email from our CO on the 2nd of Feb asking for a police clearance..we submitted the local police clearance instead of the national! Hastily, I called the CO to discuss & he told me that once he has that 1 document then he is gonna grant the visa..yay!

My fiance is gonna be on a plane asap & hopefully we will hear back from the CO by the end of next week! Cant wait!

Hope no one makes the same little mistake as us..here is where you will need to get ur police check, for diff counties ---> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

From reading this forum & also now from personal experience, it looks like CO's are contacting applicants around the 5 month mark. We were told by the call centre at Ottawa that the police check was received back in September- they mightve been so kind to tell us it was the wrong one but no! A little frustrating..

Good luck & be patient everyone..I will keep you updated!


----------



## prairiegirl

Flipsenorita said:


> Abit of an update..my fiance received an email from our CO on the 2nd of Feb asking for a police clearance..we submitted the local police clearance instead of the national! Hastily, I called the CO to discuss & he told me that once he has that 1 document then he is gonna grant the visa..yay!
> 
> My fiance is gonna be on a plane asap & hopefully we will hear back from the CO by the end of next week! Cant wait!
> 
> Hope no one makes the same little mistake as us..here is where you will need to get ur police check, for diff counties ---> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> From reading this forum & also now from personal experience, it looks like CO's are contacting applicants around the 5 month mark. We were told by the call centre at Ottawa that the police check was received back in September- they mightve been so kind to tell us it was the wrong one but no! A little frustrating..
> 
> Good luck & be patient everyone..I will keep you updated!


Congratulations Flip! And thanks for the info! I just read through this strand, I'm a newby and Cdn who applied to Ottawa, ive been waiting 3 months now. Perhaps they will be consistant with the whole 5 month mark - it would be good to have an end in sight!!

Good luck with everything!


----------



## AngeEK

Flipsenorita said:


> Abit of an update..my fiance received an email from our CO on the 2nd of Feb asking for a police clearance..we submitted the local police clearance instead of the national! Hastily, I called the CO to discuss & he told me that once he has that 1 document then he is gonna grant the visa..yay!
> 
> My fiance is gonna be on a plane asap & hopefully we will hear back from the CO by the end of next week! Cant wait!
> 
> Hope no one makes the same little mistake as us..here is where you will need to get ur police check, for diff counties ---> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> From reading this forum & also now from personal experience, it looks like CO's are contacting applicants around the 5 month mark. We were told by the call centre at Ottawa that the police check was received back in September- they mightve been so kind to tell us it was the wrong one but no! A little frustrating..
> 
> Good luck & be patient everyone..I will keep you updated!


That is amazing news!!!! I'm so happy for you and your fiance....Happy ending to the long wait! My 5 months is up come March 3rd, hope to hear from them then. Good luck and let us know when his visa is granted and he's on his way!!


----------



## mysticbanana

5months on March 31 0__O This living in limbo is getting really old!


----------



## Leesh

Well a 6am wake up call from my partner in Canada saying we have been approved has been an amazing start to my weekend!! We applied on October 3 and he received the email about 2 hours ago. Like everyone we have had no contact from Ottawa and just the approval email! Good luck everyone! Your time will come soon, and it will be when you least expect it!! Looks like they are working through them quite quickly now!!


----------



## AngeEK

mysticbanana said:


> 5months on March 31 0__O This living in limbo is getting really old!


I hear ya!! I feel like a slug sometimes because I just don't know what to do with myself. It is exciting though to hear from people from Canada with their updates...Every time someone says their visas been granted and it's recently just crossed over the 5 months, makes me anxious. Means I could be one day closer to that email. So cliche and stupid when you think about it, but one day at a time...get through one day and you're on to the next. Just think, when you get that grant and you're in Australia, you'll look back and think "this was worth the wait".


----------



## AngeEK

Leesh said:


> Well a 6am wake up call from my partner in Canada saying we have been approved has been an amazing start to my weekend!! We applied on October 3 and he received the email about 2 hours ago. Like everyone we have had no contact from Ottawa and just the approval email! Good luck everyone! Your time will come soon, and it will be when you least expect it!! Looks like they are working through them quite quickly now!!


OMG THAT'S GREAT!!! OCTOBER 3RD!?!? Same day mine was received! Where's mine!? hahah CONGRATS TO YOU GUYS! When's he going over?


----------



## AngeEK

I just got an email today!!! (Feb 17th) I'm assuming this was my CO, but he also called as well, but I was out to lunch with work and didn't want to be rude when I hear the phone buzz. He's requesting an Australian Federal Police check to be retrieved ASAP "in order to proceed with [your] application". I nearly cried when I realised that they tried getting a hold of me and I didn't answer, but I'm going to call him on Monday and in the mean time, fill in my AFP forms and get all other arrangements done! Anyone else have news!?


----------



## moah

AngeEK said:


> I just got an email today!!! (Feb 17th) I'm assuming this was my CO, but he also called as well, but I was out to lunch with work and didn't want to be rude when I hear the phone buzz. He's requesting an Australian Federal Police check to be retrieved ASAP "in order to proceed with [your] application". I nearly cried when I realised that they tried getting a hold of me and I didn't answer, but I'm going to call him on Monday and in the mean time, fill in my AFP forms and get all other arrangements done! Anyone else have news!?


I'm so confused! Your timeline says you applied from within Canada but Immigration is asking for an AFP check. I would suspect you'd be required to provide an AFP check if you lived in Australia for more than 12 months or you are living in Australia currently.

I have no news on my part. I'm seriously, SERIOUSLY hoping to receive an email from my CO within the next month. My "5 months" mark arrives on April 16th.

Keep us up to date 

-Moah


----------



## AngeEK

moah said:


> I'm so confused! Your timeline says you applied from within Canada but Immigration is asking for an AFP check. I would suspect you'd be required to provide an AFP check if you lived in Australia for more than 12 months or you are living in Australia currently.
> 
> I have no news on my part. I'm seriously, SERIOUSLY hoping to receive an email from my CO within the next month. My "5 months" mark arrives on April 16th.
> 
> Keep us up to date
> 
> -Moah


I was living with my partner from Mid July to end of June 2011, in the application it mentions that you need to include criminal record checks for places you've lived 12 months or more. I am KICKING MYSELF because I didn't include it with my application but I went through January with this nagging feeling that maybe I should include an AFP check because I'm just under 12 months. But I didn't. And now I have to get my AFP form in and pray that the entire process only takes a few weeks. I would LOVE to go back by the end of March.

You'll hear from them soon!! April 16th will come soon! I bet you'll even hear from them sometime by the beginning of April! Fingers crossed and you keep us updated too!!


----------



## prairiegirl

Congratulations! This is SO encouraging! I applied November 1st, so April 1st is my 5 month date...I've still heard NOTHING from immi, I haven't yet been contacted my a CO so still major limbo land.

I'm thinking about calling immi to touch base, but really, what do I say??

AngeEK, I'm feeling like a major slug too...I checked out a LONG time ago...

Thanks for posting all, and good luck everyone!


----------



## prairiegirl

Well, I made the call to Ottawa just now. I had said I was calling because I was closing in on 4 months now and hadn't heard from anyone. Once again, they told me absolutely nothing other than we have received your file and are currently working on it. It could take 5-12 months...I spoke to a woman named Carol, she's not the most sympathetic or empathetic, so if she answers I suggest you hang up and call again!! 

I asked what was the average processing time, she said "5-12 months, that's all I can tell you".

*sigh*. I haven't had a stitch of luck when I've called..


----------



## AngeEK

prairiegirl said:


> Well, I made the call to Ottawa just now. I had said I was calling because I was closing in on 4 months now and hadn't heard from anyone. Once again, they told me absolutely nothing other than we have received your file and are currently working on it. It could take 5-12 months...I spoke to a woman named Carol, she's not the most sympathetic or empathetic, so if she answers I suggest you hang up and call again!!
> 
> I asked what was the average processing time, she said "5-12 months, that's all I can tell you".
> 
> *sigh*. I haven't had a stitch of luck when I've called..


It's coming! I got a call for one more document (Australian Federal Police check) on the 17th and my 5 is on March 3rd. Many people call during the day and probably ask the same questions you, I and lots of others have asked so I can understand if they get flustered by it, just as much as we get when we hear their answers. Good luck with everything! You will be contacted!


----------



## moah

It's so hard to just sit back and not want to email and phone and phone and email and then email again. 

Just over 3 months ago when I submitted my application for Temp/Perm residency, I read on this forum that the wait would be strenuous mentally, and my goodness has it ever. 

I really do hope that everyone hears something soon 

-Moah


----------



## bhimji

Hello,
My fiancé applied for the pmv visa on 15th nov 2011 at Ottawa office and we only have acknowledgment of receipt and after recent follows up just got reply under process.
How do we know if a case officer assigned? We have sent all the doc including police check but not medical.
Can someone advice if she can get her medicals done before we are asked to? and how to go about it? Thank you.


----------



## mysticbanana

bhimji said:


> Hello,
> My fiancé applied for the pmv visa on 15th nov 2011 at Ottawa office and we only have acknowledgment of receipt and after recent follows up just got reply under process.
> How do we know if a case officer assigned? We have sent all the doc including police check but not medical.
> Can someone advice if she can get her medicals done before we are asked to? and how to go about it? Thank you.


Yes you can. Check on the immi.gov.au site and search for panel Docs in your area. The doctor will forward them onto Ottawa for you (you can give them the TRN that would have come on the acknowledgment of receipt to make it easier to find your file. The sooner it is done the better so you stand a greater chance of being granted the visa around the 5month mark.

hope it helps!


----------



## prairiegirl

Hi all, a little bit unrelated...

Wondering if any of you could recommend any good, reputable (and affordable) companies that you've used or planning to use to ship goods to Australia? Also, any tips on companies to avoid would be good to know too! We had a too-good-to-be-true quote from Euro Transport Int'l, after some reseach we've read lots of negative things about them.

The quote and company I've liked best is Brytor...but I don't feel like i've done enough research on this yet. Appreciate any thoughts on this - thanks!


----------



## prairiegirl

My visa came today! , 2 days shy of 4 months...COMPLETELY unexpected. I've called a number of times and was told 5 months minimum - a pleasant surprise indeed!

I was never contacted by a case officer, no request made for an interview, just got a letter via EMAIL saying that my visa has been granted and an explanation of the process.

Hang in there everyone, it will come. Wish you all the best!


----------



## moah

prairiegirl said:


> My visa came today! , 2 days shy of 4 months...COMPLETELY unexpected. I've called a number of times and was told 5 months minimum - a pleasant surprise indeed!
> 
> I was never contacted by a case officer, no request made for an interview, just got a letter via EMAIL saying that my visa has been granted and an explanation of the process.
> 
> Hang in there everyone, it will come. Wish you all the best!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

So you didn't receive an email from them or anything? Just wondering what you put down on your application for preferred contact - email/phone/other?

Oh wow, this totally boosts my hope that something will happen for me soon. I'm coming up on 4 months in about 2 weeks


----------



## prairiegirl

I know!!! Trust me, I was totally disheartened the past few weeks, its been pretty brutal. My partner is currently in Aus and i'm stuck slugging away here in Canada, living w the inlaws!! Glad its over - be hopeful!

I put my preferred mode of contact as email. The only time I was ever contacted by aus immigration was 1) confirming they recieved my submission (and took my 2g's) Nov 1 2011 and 2) when they granted me the visa! That's it. I submitted to Ottawa.

I called them about 5 times, checking in to see if I had a CO, if they needed anything, etc and never got anywhere. I should say, I did email them to tell them I went to aus for vacation for 10 days and they replied saying they recieved my notification and thanks. Of course i called to tell them as well...

Don't lose hope - it will come. I was thorough w the application, but I also found it to be pretty straight forward. I tried to keep it simple but informative...if that makes sense?

Wishing you a response soon! I still can't believe it...I'm in the midst of putting together a massive to do list as I want to get over there ASAP! Let me know if you'd like more info.


----------



## moah

prairiegirl said:


> I know!!! Trust me, I was totally disheartened the past few weeks, its been pretty brutal. My partner is currently in Aus and i'm stuck slugging away here in Canada, living w the inlaws!! Glad its over - be hopeful!
> 
> I put my preferred mode of contact as email. The only time I was ever contacted by aus immigration was 1) confirming they recieved my submission (and took my 2g's) Nov 1 2011 and 2) when they granted me the visa! That's it. I submitted to Ottawa.
> 
> I called them about 5 times, checking in to see if I had a CO, if they needed anything, etc and never got anywhere. I should say, I did email them to tell them I went to aus for vacation for 10 days and they replied saying they recieved my notification and thanks. Of course i called to tell them as well...
> 
> Don't lose hope - it will come. I was thorough w the application, but I also found it to be pretty straight forward. I tried to keep it simple but informative...if that makes sense?
> 
> Wishing you a response soon! I still can't believe it...I'm in the midst of putting together a massive to do list as I want to get over there ASAP! Let me know if you'd like more info.


MAJOR UPDATE!!!

So when I initially sent out the application I sent it to Ottawa via registered mail (so I could track the package there and back). Out of a hunch, I decided to check the Canada Post tracking website...*and there's a package sitting in the Ottawa mail facility being processed for the tracking number back to us*!!!!!

That could only mean one thing...our visa application is on it's way back (or some other document destined for us). It can't be anything outside the visa application...oh man, my mind is racing a mile a minute!!!

Oh boy oh boy oh boy....talk about not getting any sleep tonight.

I'll keep everyone posted!!!


----------



## prairiegirl

Very exciting!!!!

I'm assuming you requested to be communicated via hard copy mail then?

Keep us posted!


----------



## AngeEK

I feel like this poor thread is getting left in the dust! I love hearing about my fellow Canadians and how their processing is going...Can any give an update? I was asked by my CO to send in an AFP report, so I mailed off my forms on the 20th of February but so far, no mail back yet.

Anyone have something like this happen before? Just wondering how long I might have to anticipate....


----------



## mysticbanana

*what a way to wake up!*

I'm so bummed I feel like I could cry. Enquired to Ottawa to see if they had received my panel doc report/Australia police report and inform them of my fiance's new job position. They said they only got the report on Feb 13 2012 .....I'd sent it waaaay back in Oct, before I even lodged my application! So all that time we spent hoping and thinking it was close to being granted..and it's not! Boo!

And to top it off it's the boy's bday today (in Oz)  ...some present.


----------



## AmyFB

Thats life for us right now! Waiting umpatiently! We got to the 2th month mark since we lodged our application


----------



## AmyFB

AmyFB said:


> Thats life for us right now! Waiting umpatiently! We got to the 2th month mark since we lodged our application


My fiancee gave them a call and he only got the 5 to 12 months waiting process response. We dont have a CO assigned yet!! How long?? I miss him so much! Good luck for everyone


----------



## Flipsenorita

Finallyyyy my fiances pmv has been approved today!!! A little over 6 months..our application got received on August 7 2011 & granted today March 9 2012...we are sooooo damn happy 

There were a few dramas with forms..as I posted earlier, it wouldve been approved on Feb 7th 2012 (exactly 5 months) but we submitted a wrong police clearance! To put a long story short, it took my fiance a month to obtain the correct one because of work commitments & the office in Mexico City being closed when he flew across the country to get it!!

Because of this, he wasnt able to enter the Australia by our marriage date..which was yesterday! So then the co said that I have to provide a new letter from our celebrant with a new wedding date. It turns out that this new date affects when the applicant has to be in Australia by..makes sense but I wish I knew beforehand!

Anyway..I got the letter on the same day as requested yesterday & the visa was approved today...yayyy!!!!!   My fiance will be here by the end of the month..we cant wait to start our life together in Aussie!!!


----------



## AngeEK

UPDATE!

Mailed off my AFP request forms on the 20th of February and received my results back yesterday, March 13th! I UPS'd it today to my Case Officer and he should receive it tomorrow morning! Really hoping for it to be approved ASAP because I have a flight booked for the 25th of March....Not too sure if I should post-pone it or not.


----------



## mysticbanana

We got it!!!! yayayayayay!!!!
Had a call from my CO yesterday saying she would be ready to grant the visa as soon as we had a letter from our celebrant stating when/where we were to be married etc. So quick as a flash I got that sorted and sent and had the best email of our lives waiting for us when I woke up this morning!


----------



## Janine

Short processing times are possible. I submitted my application on Feb.27 in Ottawa and visa was granted on Mar.16. Good luck all!


----------



## AngeEK

AngeEK said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Mailed off my AFP request forms on the 20th of February and received my results back yesterday, March 13th! I UPS'd it today to my Case Officer and he should receive it tomorrow morning! Really hoping for it to be approved ASAP because I have a flight booked for the 25th of March....Not too sure if I should post-pone it or not.


THE VISA WAS APPROVED TODAY!!!!! SOOO EXCITED!!! Anyone who hasn't heard yet, just you wait until that 5 month mark....It's coming!!


----------



## Flipsenorita

AngeEK said:


> THE VISA WAS APPROVED TODAY!!!!! SOOO EXCITED!!! Anyone who hasn't heard yet, just you wait until that 5 month mark....It's coming!!


Omg congrats!!! That is awesome news!!  from all the approvals it looks like Ottawa is finally getring a move on! When are u coming to Aus!? Yay!!!


----------



## AngeEK

Flipsenorita said:


> Omg congrats!!! That is awesome news!!  from all the approvals it looks like Ottawa is finally getring a move on! When are u coming to Aus!? Yay!!!


ASAP!!! Haha I had a flight booked out for March 25th but that's way too soon in my opinion so I'll just change it so I can leave April 3rd and arrive April 5th.

Your man should be coming soon, right!?!?


----------



## mysticbanana

im flying over on April 12!! weeeeee


----------



## aussieliz123

We leave on March 29..stopping in Fiji..Air Pacific is so much cheaper right now!


----------



## bhimji

Hello,

Just an update my fiance has been asked to do the medicals and couple more doc from my end. coming to 5 month mark on 16th April...


----------



## AmyFB

Hi there everyone!! I got a case officer assigned at 3 months 14 days I was asked to forward a police clearance from Mexico City. After a lot of struggle going to the capital and 2 days of frustration finally got it and already sent it to Ottawa. Hoping my CO can tell me something by next week so I can get it approved and be there by the end of the month (my fiancees birthday) Miss my boy so much!! Hang in there and good luck to everyone


----------



## Trapper

AmyFB said:


> Hi there everyone!! I got a case officer assigned at 3 months 14 days I was asked to forward a police clearance from Mexico City. After a lot of struggle going to the capital and 2 days of frustration finally got it and already sent it to Ottawa. Hoping my CO can tell me something by next week so I can get it approved and be there by the end of the month (my fiancees birthday) Miss my boy so much!! Hang in there and good luck to everyone


Hi, I'm delighted for you. 
I've had my application in just over one month, so your post have given me a lot of heart.
I Did have to ring them up concerning a missing document and queried them about this minimum 5 to 12 month wait for processing and the women said to me that work is being done to them from as soon as they come in, albeit not much hence they tell everyone 5 months.


----------



## AmyFB

Trapper said:


> Hi, I'm delighted for you.
> I've had my application in just over one month, so your post have given me a lot of heart.
> I Did have to ring them up concerning a missing document and queried them about this minimum 5 to 12 month wait for processing and the women said to me that work is being done to them from as soon as they come in, albeit not much hence they tell everyone 5 months.


We all have to be patient in this process, its hard the waiting and more being separated from your love one but there is always hope. Even I tell you Trapper my bf called 2 weeks ago and they just said: the process takes 5 to 12 months that was it. I guess having a CO assigned means something!! You will be there soon you will see. Where are you from??


----------



## Trapper

I'm from the UK originally, however, I've been a permanant resident in Canada since 99. As we all know the waitings a killer, at least we have Skype. So I'm very hopeful now that I'll be processed before the end of this year.


----------



## AmyFB

Trapper said:


> I'm from the UK originally, however, I've been a permanant resident in Canada since 99. As we all know the waitings a killer, at least we have Skype. So I'm very hopeful now that I'll be processed before the end of this year.


You are from a low risk country. Dont worry! You will be there soon. I am sure they will contact you before the time line, perhaps next month keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## AmyFB

Visa granted today just 2 days before the 4 months mark! So happyyyy. I wish you good luck to all in this forum.


----------



## Trapper

I'm delighted for you. Bon voyage.


----------



## OneLove

Hi everyone,
Just thought I would write a quick post to say that we were contacted by AHC Ottawa a couple of days ago stating that we now have a case officer and my fiance application is now officially being process. I was so excited to hear this. Feels good to know it's not just gathering dust on a desk anymore .

The CO has requested a few simple documents from us which we have sent off already, so fingers crossed a final decision can be made soon. Our migration agent said things move quickly once you have a CO. Here's hoping.

My finances PMV application was received by Ottawa on the 2nd of march 2012.


I'll keep you all posted on what happens next.

Best of luck to you all


----------



## Jewlleeah

Ottawa received our application Dec 7, 2011 for De Facto visa. We are still waiting... its killing me! We have decided to stay in Canada for the summer even though we had jobs waiting for us in Jindabyne NSW starting mid June. Hoping to move in November now, its just frustrating because we can't make any set plans until the silly thing comes through! For anyone else still waiting, you are not alone! We have not been contacted at all. Every time I call or e-mail I just get the generic response "5-12 months". When they originally received our application we were told waiting times were "4-12 months" ... who knows!

Hope it comes soon


----------



## Trapper

Has anyone got any recent news to add concerning the Ottawa office? I'm still waiting for a case officer and my application is coming up for 4 months now. Starting to get weary now.


----------



## tararabee

My partner and I are currently in Canada and are hoping to submit our application next week. We had our return flights booked for January 2nd which was done when we purchased our flights here! I am praying that we get approved before then, it will be just a week or two over the 5 month mark as it seems like they are getting processed around that time frame now. Does anyone know if the medicals here cost us anything in Canada? I am hoping to get them done and sent in shortly after I submit the application!


----------



## Trapper

Good luck on being done 5 months, If not you will be allowed to change your flights, subject to an administration charge. I think the medical here is around the $700 mark plus the chest xray. It's all money you know


----------



## tararabee

Trapper said:


> Good luck on being done 5 months, If not you will be allowed to change your flights, subject to an administration charge. I think the medical here is around the $700 mark plus the chest xray. It's all money you know


It was $700 in Canada to get the medicals? Even as a Canadian Citizen? Holy. That was not an expense I expected. It needs to be done though! Has everyone else paid that much??


----------



## traveller527

I've just passed the 3 month mark and only heard from Ottawa when they received the application, they requested medicals and police clearence at the same time. This seems to be pretty typical that Ottawa will only contact you if they need additional information. Otherwise one day they will just grant you the visa.

I completed my medicals in Toronto and from looking around at other offices in Toronto they cost between $280 - $400 depending on the office you visit. The police clearence was another $60 I believe.


----------



## tararabee

To answer my own question and for anyone else who is wondering. I have just booked my medicals in Burnaby, BC and the cost is $155 for the medical exam and another $75 for the chest xray!


----------



## Trapper

I don't where I got $700 from, but thankfully I was wrong. I rang up the medical centre in Montreal out of curiosity and it's $375 inc chest xray.


----------



## WindChillFW

tararabee said:


> To answer my own question and for anyone else who is wondering. I have just booked my medicals in Burnaby, BC and the cost is $155 for the medical exam and another $75 for the chest xray!


 I asked a panel doctor in North York area in Toronto, the medical cost $175 for adults and $135 for kids.
One questions, do we have to do chest X-ray?


----------



## WindChillFW

Trapper said:


> Has anyone got any recent news to add concerning the Ottawa office? I'm still waiting for a case officer and my application is coming up for 4 months now. Starting to get weary now.


 Same here, I am Chinese and Canadian Permanent Resident, husband Australian, we are both working in Canada. 
Application received by Ottawa on Mar. 28th, 2012. Still waiting for a case officer. My husband called Ottawa today, the response was: CO may be assigned to your case at any moment. 
Our situation is more complicated than many of yours: both divorced, application includes my 5 year old girl. Living together for 1 year 7 months and married in the end of 2011. 
Any applications involve divorce and kids here? Will the processing speed be affected by these circumstances?


----------



## Trapper

Yep, the xray is mandatory. It's to keep TB tuberculosis out of the country.


----------



## Trapper

WindChillFW said:


> Same here, I am Chinese and Canadian Permanent Resident, husband Australian, we are both working in Canada.
> Application received by Ottawa on Mar. 28th, 2012. Still waiting for a case officer. My husband called Ottawa today, the response was: CO may be assigned to your case at any moment.
> Our situation is more complicated than many of yours: both divorced, application includes my 5 year old girl. Living together for 1 year 7 months and married in the end of 2011.
> Any applications involve divorce and kids here? Will the processing speed be affected by these circumstances?


*Well this news has cheered me up a bit. I've been resisting the urge to ring up until the 5 month mark. So both our applications are fairly close and I'm hoping I get a case officer about the same time as you.*


----------



## tararabee

Any new results/outcomes from the Ottawa processing office?


----------



## briannerosecarson

tararabee said:


> To answer my own question and for anyone else who is wondering. I have just booked my medicals in Burnaby, BC and the cost is $155 for the medical exam and another $75 for the chest xray!


Tararabee. Where in Burnaby did you book the 
Medicals? And did you wait for your CO to book, or are you including it in your application?


----------



## jake.p

tararabee said:


> Any new results/outcomes from the Ottawa processing office?


Our application was received in the Ottawa office on March 8th 2012 and we received a notification yesterday that the initial assessment of our application has been completed. We were then asked to forward more documentation.

Hopefully not too much longer now.


----------



## WindChillFW

Hi Jake,
When were you asked to forward more documentation? Were you requested to forward medicals yet? If so, when? Seems you got a CO working on your case. It should not be long. 
We applied on Mar. 28th 2012, and got nothing except for the acknowledgement letter. 
Thanks!


----------



## Trapper

I finally cracked last week and rang the Ottawa office telling them I still didn't have a case officer after nearly 4 months, expecting the usual standard reply, 5 -12 months for processing. Instead the guy I spoke to was really helpful, asked me my name, date of birth, had a look in my file and said you're very close and a case officer will identify themself very shortly. So it seems things are moving even though we would like it to be a little quicker.


----------



## jake.p

WindChillFW said:


> Hi Jake,
> When were you asked to forward more documentation? Were you requested to forward medicals yet? If so, when? Seems you got a CO working on your case. It should not be long.


We organized the medicals a few days after we sent the original application off. In the original acknowledgement email it stated:

"If you have not already done so, you and all members of your family unit 
must undergo health examinations including all children under the age of 
18 years as well as dependants aged 18 years or over who may not live with 
you and who are not migrating. If you or any of your dependent relatives 
do not meet health requirements, you may not be granted a visa."

We thought it best to send the medicals ASAP and so we did.



WindChillFW said:


> We applied on Mar. 28th 2012, and got nothing except for the acknowledgement letter.


We hadn't received any further correspondence until yesterday. Keep hanging in, it doesn't look like they contact you until they need something if at all, otherwise they just email you an acceptance email.

Also for all I know we could of been assigned a case officer weeks ago but since we had no contact with them we wouldn't know. You could have a case officer working away at your application but won't know until they either approve your application or require further information.


----------



## erin

Ottawa received my application on Jan 20th and contacted me mid June to say my application is being processed and asked me to send in an additional document....I'm still waiting to hear back!


----------



## Trapper

erin said:


> Ottawa received my application on Jan 20th and contacted me mid June to say my application is being processed and asked me to send in an additional document....I'm still waiting to hear back!


I feel for you. 
I'd be getting in touch if I was you, sometimes emails do go missing and use that as your excuse to ring up.


----------



## tararabee

briannerosecarson said:


> Tararabee. Where in Burnaby did you book the
> Medicals? And did you wait for your CO to book, or are you including it in your application?


briannerosecarson, check the Canadian panel doctors listed on the Australian immigration website. There is only one for Burnaby, they list the information for the office there. 
I am not waiting for a CO, I am sending in my application this week and then sending in my medicals 3 weeks later. I just want it to be as decision ready as possible!


----------



## briannerosecarson

tararabee said:


> briannerosecarson, check the Canadian panel doctors listed on the Australian immigration website. There is only one for Burnaby, they list the information for the office there.
> I am not waiting for a CO, I am sending in my application this week and then sending in my medicals 3 weeks later. I just want it to be as decision ready as possible!


Thanks so much for your reply  I found the panel list a few days ago and have booked my appointment!

Good luck with lodging your application!


----------



## erin

Trapper said:


> I feel for you.
> I'd be getting in touch if I was you, sometimes emails do go missing and use that as your excuse to ring up.


Yeah I will for sure if I don't hear something soon. A few weeks ago I asked how much longer it would take considering that I know have a case officer and I got the standard "5-12 months from the date we received your application" reply. I just hate not knowing!


----------



## Trapper

Finally got a case officer today  I rang up to see if there had been any progress on my file and they said we can't do anything else with your flie until you send your medical in, we are waiting for it and I was told not to go for a medical until the co informed me. It doesn't matter really, wires seem to have got crossed somehow. The confirmation email came arrivedan hour or so later.
I have my medical booked in for Tuesday 31st July and the co has requested up to 12 photos of us together, plus proof of contact during the period since the application went in. So I'm expecting it all done and dusted by the end of August, touch wood...


----------



## WindChillFW

Trapper said:


> Finally got a case officer today  I rang up to see if there had been any progress on my file and they said we can't do anything else with your flie until you send your medical in, we are waiting for it and I was told not to go for a medical until the co informed me. It doesn't matter really, wires seem to have got crossed somehow. The confirmation email came arrivedan hour or so later.
> I have my medical booked in for Tuesday 31st July and the co has requested up to 12 photos of us together, plus proof of contact during the period since the application went in. So I'm expecting it all done and dusted by the end of August, touch wood...


Congratulations! finally your case is moving. We were told exactly the same: Not to send medical until CO informs us to do so. However, I did got our medicals done and Dr. sent our medicals to them yesterday.
So, they informed you that you had a CO and requested additional documents? We applied 5 days later than you, still did not know if we have a CO yet.
Shall I just wait or ring them up? Our case is 309 (Spouse), seems 309 was processed slower than 300. My husband and I are both here in Canada, cannot wait to start a new life in Australia, but I guess we have to go through another winter here.
Anyway, wish your visa be granted soon.


----------



## Trapper

I think you'll find that you already have a case officer, they just haven't bothered to identify themselves to you. They told me that someone had been working on my file on and off since 26th March, so they are working on files all the time.
Best to give them a ring I think, as I was thinking of sitting on this until the 5 month mark was up. Just tell them how long your application has been in and if there is any progress been made towards a co being allocated to you. I guess I've been lucky ringing up twice and they've been really helpful on both occasions. 
Do keep us up to date.


----------



## Lexipants

*Application Officially Submitted*

Hi Everyone,

I've just sent my application in to the Ottawa office from Vancouver.

Does anyone have any recent experiences w/this office to share regarding how quickly you hear back from them acknowledging receipt (I have a UPS delivery confirmation only), how soon they assign a case officer, etc??

My application is decision-ready, with medical and character checks already completed, so I'm hoping for a fast turnaround...


----------



## Trapper

Lexipants said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've just sent my application in to the Ottawa office from Vancouver.
> 
> Does anyone have any recent experiences w/this office to share regarding how quickly you hear back from them acknowledging receipt (I have a UPS delivery confirmation only), how soon they assign a case officer, etc??
> 
> My application is decision-ready, with medical and character checks already completed, so I'm hoping for a fast turnaround...


All you can do is play the waiting game now. They acknowleged my application by email 3 days after receiving it. Everything seems geared at Ottawa to processing low risk applications in around 4/5 months and then issueing the actual visa within 1/3 months after that. I'm just guessing though, each case is unique.


----------



## nikhilreddy

Hi am from india thinking of doing my ms(electronics) in australia please send me the details of universities and timing of admissions


----------



## Lexipants

*Application Officially Received!*

Thanks for the info and support.

I received an email from Immigration Ottawa the next business day after it was received.

Glad to have that checked off the list.

Now, the waitingggggggggggg begins!


----------



## rclark18

I handed my defacto visa in on March 22th, acceptance letter on March 26th. I sent medical and police clearance with application. It has been over four months now and I have not heard a word. I have called once regarding if I had a CO yet, the lady told me that sometime it takes a min of 3 months to even be assigned a CO. 

Does anyone recently in the same position have any time lines?? It looks like others have been around the 5 months mark.


----------



## WindChillFW

rclark18 said:


> I handed my defacto visa in on March 22th, acceptance letter on March 26th. I sent medical and police clearance with application. It has been over four months now and I have not heard a word. I have called once regarding if I had a CO yet, the lady told me that sometime it takes a min of 3 months to even be assigned a CO.
> 
> Does anyone recently in the same position have any time lines?? It looks like others have been around the 5 months mark.


 I am in the same boat. Applied on March 28th, they received medical, RCMP, FBI and AFP (I had been in the States for a few years). We called last week, the lady said: No update so far. Maybe we will call them for update once a month.


----------



## rclark18

What visa are you applying for?? What is your relationship history like?? Have you lived in oz before?

Never mind windchill, just saw your history on your previous posts.


----------



## Lexipants

*Ouch!*

Wow. Your experiences aren't making me feel very confident. Here I was thinking I'm a rock star having sent in a decision-ready app. and you two seem to have done the same with no news at all for 4 months?!

I just don't understand how this is okay.

People's lives are severely affected by their shortcomings, whatever they may be: budget, staffing, etc...

I'd love to hear some GOOD news...........

Anyway, gotta keep your head up at all times, right?!


----------



## jake.p

A few days shy of 5 months for us and we haven't been approved yet, hopefully in the next few days it comes through!

They received our application March 8th.

I'll make sure I report back when it is approved to give everyone else who applied in March a bit of an idea how long it is taking.


----------



## Trapper

I was wondering about you as I saw your other post about your Canadian visa expiring. I take it you're on holiday now? bit of a bummer really not knowing where you are.
As for me they have everything in now and they requested it be in by 23rd August and that date is exactly 5 months that they acknowledged my application, so I'm not expecting anything to happen before that date. I think they are ready and they just sit on them and release them as quotas allow, maybe they've been capped and that's whats slowing things down.


----------



## erin

yeah i'm not too sure what the delay is, but things sure are moving slowly! i still haven't heard anyyyyything since my case officer contacted me back in june. i applied for the 309 visa though, i think the 300 tends to move along a bit quicker...

has anyone else applied in jan? i feel like everyone on here are march applications!


----------



## rclark18

jake.p said:


> A few days shy of 5 months for us and we haven't been approved yet, hopefully in the next few days it comes through!
> 
> They received our application March 8th.
> 
> I'll make sure I report back when it is approved to give everyone else who applied in March a bit of an idea how long it is taking.


Hi Jake, please keep us updated. I will be interested to know how you go. Have they asked for any more documents from you. If so, what were they? Have they contacted you in any way (other than acknowledgment) since you handed in the application?

Thanks


----------



## rclark18

Trapper said:


> I was wondering about you as I saw your other post about your Canadian visa expiring. I take it you're on holiday now? bit of a bummer really not knowing where you are.
> As for me they have everything in now and they requested it be in by 23rd August and that date is exactly 5 months that they acknowledged my application, so I'm not expecting anything to happen before that date. I think they are ready and they just sit on them and release them as quotas allow, maybe they've been capped and that's whats slowing things down.


Hey Trapper,

What extra info did DIAC ask for when they contacted you?

Also, I am not %100 positive, but I don't think 309/100 visas can be capped, if that's what you are applying for.

Please let me know what documents they asked for, because I have not been asked for anything more. I sent in medicals, and police clearance and since then nothing. I am pretty sure I have covered everything in the app, but it would be nice to get some perspective and get ahead of the game.

Thanks Trapper.


----------



## Trapper

The extra documents they required which weren't sent in with the original application were photo evidence, no more than 12 photos together and records of contact whilst separated, a sampling not a full transcript. I sent screen shots of Skype in, I haven't heard anything so I'm assuming they've been accepted.
This is a PMV, not sure if they can be capped or not?


----------



## rclark18

Trapper said:


> The extra documents they required which weren't sent in with the original application were photo evidence, no more than 12 photos together and records of contact whilst separated, a sampling not a full transcript. I sent screen shots of Skype in, I haven't heard anything so I'm assuming they've been accepted.
> This is a PMV, not sure if they can be capped or not?


If you dont mind me asking, you say you have been living in Canada. What is your relationship history? Have you lived in Australia before?

Im just trying to get a better understanding of "easy straightforward" applications oppose to applications that need to be looked into in more depth, ie children involved, divorces, etc.

Thanks Trapper.


----------



## Trapper

@rclark18

*You're getting a bit cheeky now. I give you details, then you ask for more. My personal details are not up for grabs on this forum. You've already asked someone for personal details and quite frankly it's not on and totally unethical. *


----------



## rclark18

Trapper said:


> @rclark18
> 
> *You're getting a bit cheeky now. I give you details, then you ask for more. My personal details are not up for grabs on this forum. You've already asked someone for personal details and quite frankly it's not on and totally unethical. *


Sorry, I am not meaning to pry. I was just interested. I totally understand what your saying. We are all flying solo on this one and I just thought it would give me some more perspective on things.

Thank you


----------



## jake.p

rclark18 said:


> Hi Jake, please keep us updated. I will be interested to know how you go. Have they asked for any more documents from you. If so, what were they? Have they contacted you in any way (other than acknowledgment) since you handed in the application?
> 
> Thanks


They have asked for additional documents but I mentioned them earlier. We have been in contact with them. Only for what I've previously said. On the email that asked for additional documents I noticed they said they want them by the 14th of August so I'm wondering if a decision will be made on that day. Hopefully it's not any longer because then we are definitely over 5 months.


----------



## WindChillFW

I received an email from Ottawa (The contact’s title is Administrative support and Visa officer). I am not sure if this person is my CO, or an administrative clerk who organizes documentations.
The content of the email: The initial assessment of your application has been completed. Your application has now reached the stage where it is necessary for you to provide further documentation. 
They asked for certified copy of my Canadian P.R. card (I only provided photocopy), and a self-addressed envelope for the return of my original documents.
Can this person be my CO? Will they ask for passport for granting visas? (I remember that U.S. and Canada required passports coz they need to stick the Visa on your passport). Does this sound optimistic? 
Thank you guys for help me speculating...


----------



## Trapper

Congratulations. 
Yes, that's your CO, they used exactly the same terminology with me. They didn't ask me for an envelope though, perhaps they're going to treat me. 
You'd think they could provide all this, the price they charge, lol.
Anyway, that'll be load off your mind and the final wait commences.


----------



## traveller527

*Visa Granted!!*

Date of application: April 4th, 2012 application received, meds, police clearance requested and and payment processed

Nationality: Canadian - boyfriend is Australian

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received on April 30, 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes received approx April 20, 2012

Date CO assigned: Not sure

Date visa granted: Aug 10th, 2012

I guess we sent in all the details to make the decision easy. Aside from the acknowledgment today was the first day I've heard from anyone and it was with my visa grant details!! We are so happy, going to celebrate this weekend and plan to be in Sydney by end of Sept!!

Goodluck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Trapper

*Hooray, finally got my visa issed today after a bit of a scare lol. I went down to check my mail and there was a letter from The Australian High Commission with my Canadian police check returned along with a receipt for my visa processing fee and nothing else, no letter of explanation.
As soon as I saw the letter I thought well that's my visa approved or refused so I was a bit concerned.
I rang up Ottawa to ask why they'd sent me this stuff and they confirmed that my visa was issued today 10th August 2012 and the confirming email arrived a few mintes later. *


----------



## traveller527

Congrates Trapper, great news for both of us today with our visa grants!! Time to start making plans for the big move to Australia! Worth all the waiting. We're going to be doing some big celebrating this weekend!!

All the best!


----------



## Trapper

traveller527 said:


> Congrates Trapper, great news for both of us today with our visa grants!! Time to start making plans for the big ! Worth all the waiting. We're going to be doing some big celebrating this weekend!!
> 
> All the best!


 Congrats to you too. 
Never even saw your post I was in that much of a hurry to inform everyone, after phoning Australia of course. It's a great relief to finally have this visa out of the way, 4 and 1/2 months of agony and we've got it easy compared to some.
Hoping to get there by middle of September at the latest, not that much to do, just selling everything and taking a couple of cases and that's it.


----------



## WindChillFW

Trapper said:


> Congrats to you too.
> Never even saw your post I was in that much of a hurry to inform everyone, after phoning Australia of course. It's a great relief to finally have this visa out of the way, 4 and 1/2 months of agony and we've got it easy compared to some.
> Hoping to get there by middle of September at the latest, not that much to do, just selling everything and taking a couple of cases and that's it.


 Wow, congratulations! This give us hope. My CO asked me for envelope to send back my original documents, looks like a good sign. Did they ask you for passport to stamp the visa on? 
 If you are in Canada, again, leaving in September is perfect coz it starts to get cold in September. Good luck on selling stuff and arranging shipping.


----------



## islgirl

*Date application received in Ottawa*: 07-08-12

*Nationality*: Trinidadian

*Visa type*: Prospective Marriage Visa

*Offshore/onshore*: offshore

*Letter of acknowledgement received from Immigration. Medical requested*: 09-08-12

*Medicals submitted* *(yes/no)*: yes - 27-08-12 (tracked the documents with fed ex, however no confirmation yet that it was in fact received)

*Police check submitted (yes/no)*: yes - submitted with application

*Date CO assigned*:

*Date visa granted*:

the waiting begins ....


----------



## livingon

HI Everyone,

I've been watching the forum for a while now, would love to hear any news from those that have applied for the 309/100 in ottawa.

My husband applied May 23rd 2012 and it has been a long tiresome wait apart, made all the more difficult by the fact that he is in Cuba(dont even get me started about all the extra hoops we had to jump through), with no internet, he is unable to work as he has got his exit visa( permission to leave the country) and just waits for contact from me everday as it is so expensive for them to call or even send sms.

This process has made my hair fall out and go grey and I would not wish this on anyone, the stress is constant and just worrying about his everyday safety and mental health is draining.

On the plus side we are over 4 months of waiting now and hoping that we will hear something sooner rather then later as my greatest wish is that he will be here for christmas.

Anyone who applied around the same time have you heard anything yet?


----------



## tonlwel

Hi Livingon. I am in a similar situation with my husband (also from Cuba).
The application was submitted in late March in Ottawa and we are still waiting.
Does your husband have a PRE or PVE? How did he get it without a visa?


----------



## livingon

Hi tonlwel, 
Nice to hear from you, my husband has the carta blanca, the pre he was going to apply for after visa approval, have you had any contact with Ottawa since applying?
This whole journey is such a lonely one, I'd love to hear more about your situation


----------



## tonlwel

I lived in Cuba with him from November 2010 until January 2012. 
January – we got married
March – submitted partner visa application
April – submitted Medicals 
June – case officer was assigned 
July – CO requested additional documentation (photos)
September – a second Police Check submitted because my husband’s previous one was expiring (visa entry date must be before PC or Medical expiration)
We were hoping to spend Christmas together here, but it looks like another fin de ano in Cuba.
If you have not heard from them, send them an email form, asking them to confirm receipt of all you documentation. It was the Case Officer (and more importantly the case number) that they confirmed back to me.


----------



## livingon

Thanks tonlwel
Just to know that someone else is going through a similar journey gives me some hope.

Wow you were able to stay in cuba for quite a while! I would go back at christmas time, but he has a ticket booked in hope he will be able to come here, and organising a visa and ticket for me is just too soon to decide at the moment, everything is just up in the air.

Are you under the impression that it will be a while before they grant yours?

We have acknowlegdment that they recieved it on the 23rd may, and I have tried calling and 
all they say is in these early stages of processing (stick a dagger in my heart) we do not require further documents. 



Such a tedious process, not to mention the extra processes cuba expects and the expenses involved. I would just love to hear some good news, every visa that is granted in this thread is just such great news, I really hope that it wont be too much longer to wait for all of us.


----------



## aussiecita

Whilst I love seeing that there are more Latino/Aussie couples here, I'm really sorry to hear that the folks with Cuban partners are having a rough time. Being in limbo like that must be awful, hope you both get approvals soon.

In the interests of posting an update on processing times for high-risk applicants at the Ottawa centre, here's my partner's timeline:

*Date of application:* 18 May
*Nationality:* Mexican
*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage 300
*Onshore/Offshore:* Offshore (sent to Ottawa, Canada)
*Date CO assigned:* late August/early September
*Medicals submitted:* June
*Police check submitted:* June
*Date visa granted:* Advised today (3 October) that it will be approved! Just got to submit one bit of paperwork to change the wedding date since we have to get married within 9 months and the visa will be granted way earlier than we anticipated.

I was really stressed about the application, since we were both students when we met in Oct 2010. We only graduated recently so had little work history or savings to strengthen our application. I was worried about my suitability as a sponsor because of this. Luckily I lined up a graduate job for next year, so at least we had that, but it made me worry about whether he would be able to move in time for me to start my new position. As you can see, it all worked out! So I hope this provides some reassurance to others in similar positions. Good luck


----------



## livingon

Aussiecita, 
That is just fantastic news and must be such a relief for you, enjoy your wedding preparations and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tararabee

Hey just to keep everyone updated I rang the Ottawa processing office today to check on the status of our application and of course got the standard "we will call if we require any additional information, it is still in the early processing stages of your visa". However she did tell me that currently it is taking 5 months for low risk countries to receive there approval! Fingers crossed that it wont take any longer then that! 5 months to the day would be January 7th for me and my partner and I have our return flights to Australia booked for February 1st, I am praying we wont have to change those!!


----------



## tararabee

Hey just to keep everyone updated I rang the Ottawa processing office today to check on the status of our application and of course got the standard "we will call if we require any additional information, it is still in the early processing stages of your visa". However she did tell me that currently it is taking 5 months for low risk countries to receive there approval! Fingers crossed that it wont take any longer then that! 5 months to the day would be January 7th for me and my partner and I have our return flights to Australia booked for February 1st, I am praying we wont have to change those!!


----------



## livingon

Thanks for the update tararabee!
I am due to give them a call but I really dread hearing their emotionless responses.
It will be 5 months for us on the 23rd of this month, however we are high risk, so im scared of how much longer it could take. I'm going to be soooooooooo disappointed if it doesn't come through this month as it means getting him here for Christmas will be a race against the clock with a few extra processes needed to be done even after approval. 
The first time I called I spoke to a man who was quite nice and said that they are all mostly processed in 5-9 month regardless of high or low risk he seemed to portray that it didnt make much difference . The second time I rang the woman whose name starts with C was such a coldhearted person I was left crying for about a week after just recalling the conversation.
To make matters worse our migration agent went on 2 months holidays due back at the end of oct and didn't even bother to inform us. We found out by chance, she Also has his passport because she was going to urgently get a label in the passport as soon as the visa comes through, ( Cuba is not quite there with the Internet and electronic labeling so better to be safe then sorry) not sure how she expects to do that when she is not here, so so thoughtless of her, how hard is it to send an email to clients to inform them of a holiday so we could have collected the passport for safekeeping, more sleepless nights for me worrying . Not to mention she is the person they contact, and we haven't even been able to contact her, I wish my email was on that form because I don't even know if she Is checking hers regularly. 
I just can't wait for all this stress to be over, it's been 6 months since I've seen my husband , and I'm not sure how much more distance I can endure, everything is about as difficult as it can get right now.
So I'm ready for some positive news, next time I call I know I won't be hanging round to talk to C, I'll just ring again.
Now to do it before my bday this weekend and maybe be really dissappointed, or leave it till next week so I can say I'm a week off 5 months .
Anyway such a relief to have a rant, it builds up inside and keeps me awake all night, which is not very helpful come 6.30 am when I start my 12 
hr shift. 
Thanks for all the info posted here, it really is keeping me going


----------



## tararabee

livingon I am so sorry to hear that. I really hope you hear something soon. You should call them to put your mind at ease. I know it is tough, though I have my partner here with me so I can't even begin to imagine your stress with your husband being away from you during this process. It will all be worth it in the end though and you will be a stronger couple for it.
I have been really stressed with mine simply because a good friend of mine from Canada applied for the same offshore defacto visa I did and after 7months of waiting just found out she was denied. They told her it was a lack of evidence, but I hate hearing those horror stories as it really gets me down about my own application. We didnt have a lease for up to 12 months, just could show one for about 4months from the time we sent in the application because when I moved in with my partner we didn't feel adding me to the lease at the time was necessary. However to make up for the lack of evidence I tried to explain our situation the best I could through our stat dec's and also included 9 stat decs from Australian citizens mostly his family and our mutual friends in Australia. My friend only had 2 which was from the same married couple, the husband and wife.. and had no lease or no bills or anything.. I am stressing now. I am just hoping our application is strong enough. I couldn't imagine being denied since my partner had given up his last year of university to move to Canada with me durning this visa process and has to fly back with or without me in February to finish it. It is such a hard process, we all need to stay positive and hope for the best. 
Let me know what they say when you call them!!


----------



## livingon

Tararabee, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, that would be just devastating . I Wont even allow myself to think that it could be denied , Even though we haven't been together as long as most couples, we put as much info as possible in and at least 60 photos which is alot but I felt we needed it due to not having years behind our relationship. I will call next week, and keep everyone updated. Keeping my fingers crossed for some positive news soon!


----------



## tararabee

I know it would be terrible, I try not to think about it and stay positive but sometimes I just get terrible anxiety about it and just think the worst. It is so hard to know that the fate of our lives is in someone elses hands at this point. I think I only included about 10 photos in ours, so along with everything else I am praying it is enough for them to see we are a genuine couple. I wish more people on here would post updates concerning the Ottawa processing office. Is that where you have applied to as well livingon?


----------



## livingon

Tararabee,

I really would like to see more people posting too who have applied in Ottawa [ that is where we had to apply], surely if they are so busy processing these visas there are more people out there reading this who could contribute to the forum, I just love to hear everyones stories and know that other people can relate to how stressful and difficult this all is, it helps me get through every long day of waiting. It is also just so informative, I have learnt so much here, I could probably do a better job then my agent. 
I understand your anxiety. For me as Anxiety is a constant, trying to paint a smile on my face is a constant, and working stupid hours in a very draining job to support myself and my husband who can not work whilst waiting is a constant. 
This process is just cold, and sucks the life out of you.....5 months they can never give me back with my husband , what a waste.


----------



## JudyA

Hi there, I live in Montreal, and my husband is in Perth at the moment. He came here,we got married 2 yrs ago, then he went back this past Jan for a visit and got a job back home. I applied in May2012 for my 309/100 visa, the charges were passed the next day, I was advised in three days to go for my medical/police clearance which I sent in electronically and paid for. Then I waited and waited and waited. It was also VERY hard being separated all this time, and never got any info from Ottawa all these months, but then I got a call, and immediately got my email acceptance that same day. That was Sep 24th ! So I'm approved to go yayyyy and it was just under 5 months processing. Not long, but when you are living in limbo it's a long time. I plan to move Feb 2013 once things are wrapped up here in Montreal, house sell/car etc and can not wait to see my husband again! Don't give up ever! and they advise NOT to call and ask too many things....waiting is hard, but well worth it. Just my experience and now there's a light and it's the sunshine in Perth at the end of MY tunnel! Good luck to all hang in there :O)


----------



## livingon

JudyA

Fantastic news for you! and brings me hope as well having applied in May.

I know they say not to call, but when you are relying on a migration agent (who cant even tell you when they go away for 2 months and are holding my husbands passport) for some news, sadly I dont have much faith in her anymore, she has made too many stuff ups for my liking. Our lives are in her hands and we are relying on her checking her emails,when she doesnt even reply to ours!
At least we will be on the ball and Ottawa can tell me if there has been any contact, as I know they give you certain time frames to provide more info if needed.

Good luck tidying up all your odds and ends in Montreal, and hope the move to Perth goes well!


----------



## tonlwel

Hi livingon
I am still waiting. They have not indicated if it will be soon but it has to be. I know what you mean, it feels like precious time is being stolen from you. I haven't seen my husband in 9 months. It feels like my head is about to explode. But, any day now I am hoping to be sharing good news with you all. Hang in there, this is just the beginning. I am dreading the Cuban side of the process more. Baby steps....


----------



## livingon

tonlwel
I hope you hear soon,I understand how you feel like your head is going to explode, thinking about this 24/7 on top of continuing with life and all the extra hurdles that pop up, doesnt give your body time to shut down. 
Have you done the invitation letter and got the carta blanca? are you getting a visa stamped into his passport? im also worried about how to send the passport back and how long it will take, I havent used DHL before. The last thing ( i think) is the pre that we have to apply for , My husband is under the impression the earliest it can be done in is 21 days, but getting info for this is like taking blood from a stone. Just like the cuban website in au, all the info is so so wrong. I really just dont feel like getting any more bad surprises from that side of things. Is there anything else that I have missed that you know of?


----------



## islgirl

Called the office yesterday to give a change of address and update on the status of my application. The woman told me 5-12 months processing time ufff


----------



## JudyA

Thank you !! I'm reading these posts from you guys, and may I say just before I got my email of approval, I was just 'at the edge' of despair. I found each day alone long. We'd bought this little house together and then he was not there, and the dynamics changed completely. Spent every day 'trying' to seem happy, and that took so much effort. I found the perfect man, we found the perfect house for the two of us and it was like having the rug pulled out from under you. And it took it's toll, but never give up ''knowing''' that IT WILL BE again.!!! I've had so many emotions over this, and it's hard to share that when someone isn't going through it.Wish I'd had this site back in January. When my husband came from Australia to Canada he applied inside canada and we had a Lawyer, and it took him 18 months to get his approval from Canada......unreal.!! He was not allowed to work/have a bank acct/medical, and long story short it was really hard on him, and in fact it ended up the govt had made mistakes. I contacted our member of parilment and they contacted the immigration people in Alberta!! It was terrible...if it was not for that call....he'd still be waiting.. but the good part was we were together.This issue for my clearance to go to Australia seemed long, because we are seperated, but in fact it was 5 months, pretty good really. Keep your positive thoughts....keep close watch on things, and pray it happens soon.!! which it will ...........cheers


----------



## tonlwel

Visa approved 12 October. I am ecstatic. 
Now to get the label in the passport and apply for the PRE. 

Livingon- we were told minimum of 2 months for PRE. The PVE is 21 days. I will keep you updated as we go through the process and share what we learn. My husband is in artemisa province. My understanding is each province is a little different. 

I am soooo happy, crazy emotional process.


----------



## livingon

Tonlwel that is just wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you.
Just wondering Did you get interviewed at all?

Please please keep me updated I am anxious about the pre n processes that need to be done before they are allowed out the country. 

Congratulations again !!!!!


----------



## tonlwel

Hi livingon. No interview, no phone calls, just an email with all the visa details. My CO did send an email last week saying that the application was under assessment (not processing). thankfuly it was only a week because that sent me into an anxious spin. I still have a ridiculous smile on my face even though we still have Cuba to deal with.


----------



## livingon

Well I bit the bullet and rang this morning , all I got was that it was being processed, and she confirmed that there has not been any contact since the first email in may . Nothing else , the lady was nice but I'm none the wiser now. 
Tonlwel, glad to know there may not be interviews I just had no idea how they would do it with the phone lines being so hit and miss. Hope everything is going well!


----------



## Patty309

Hi guys, here are my details as we all patiently wait:

Date of application: 15 June 2012
Nationality: Canadian (currently living in Ottawa)
Visa type: Defacto 309/100
Onshore/Offshore: Offshore - sent to Ottawa, Canada
Date CO assigned: was told on the phone that she was assigned to my case back in June
Medicals submitted: Sept
Police check submitted: Sept
*Date visa granted: ...TBD*

I have to admit I phoned in a 2-3 times since the beginning for updates but have never really got any information over the phone and even less when I walked into the embassy to the person behind the bullet proof glass when dropping off any documents. Usually just got me excited for nothing. This forum seems like a much better outlet for that energy! Stay strong gang!


----------



## JudyA

Hi Patty, 
Where in Aust. are you heading to? I got my 309/100visa sept 24th and I applied in May for it, so it took just under 5 months, and I'm heading to Perth in February. Just sold my house in 3 days!! crazy fast. Never got info by calling, just had to sit, fret, and wait! Now I just have to get the rest of 'the ducks' in a row and join my husband finally!!! Patients do get frayed, but Nothing moves it along faster! I'm in Montreal and sometimes wished I could drive to Ottawa and walk in and ask, but knew I'd not be any farther along. Hang in there for sure....it will happen :O)) cheers !!


----------



## Patty309

JudyA said:


> Hi Patty,
> Where in Aust. are you heading to? I got my 309/100visa sept 24th and I applied in May for it, so it took just under 5 months, and I'm heading to Perth in February. Just sold my house in 3 days!! crazy fast. Never got info by calling, just had to sit, fret, and wait! Now I just have to get the rest of 'the ducks' in a row and join my husband finally!!! Patients do get frayed, but Nothing moves it along faster! I'm in Montreal and sometimes wished I could drive to Ottawa and walk in and ask, but knew I'd not be any farther along. Hang in there for sure....it will happen :O)) cheers !!


Maybe I'm reading too much into in, but by the sounds of many people on this forum, location could play a role into visa application. Perth and the West coast in general seem to have more positive results maybe due to the job market. 
But who knows really... Regardless I'm headed for the Gold Coast myself, I know I'm getting close, I can feel. I can just about hear those white sand beaches calling my name! Thanks Judy for the reassurance! Its greatly appreciated


----------



## JudyA

With winter coming white beaches ARE sounding lovely! I'm not sure re the jobs, here's a secret, I'm almost 61, and I will look for jobs once I'm there either in the dental field or I'm also an ESL teacher. So if I got mine, you will surely get yours! My husband is working in the mines now and has been since Jan....and I'm really looking forward to planting my feet in Australia, and start our new life book there. Lucky to have the chance to live and have lived in two of the Best countries, I feel blessed. Gold Coast sounds amazing too. Keep your positive vibes and check your emails, if that is how you opted to be notified, mine went into my Junk folder!!! and I had to retrieve it there! best regards :O)


----------



## tararabee

Patty you should hopefully hear something soon! Fingers crossed! Our application was received by Ottawa August 7th so keep me posted on when you hear from them, I shouldn't be to far behind you!!


----------



## livingon

VISA APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got the call I have been waiting for for 5 months and 6 days, Visa approved!

I cried like I've never cried before, such a huge relief to finally know that we will soon be together.

The approval was dated the 26th October, and it just so happened that I wrote an email to them on the 26th in the morning ( on advice of the person that I talked to in canada when I rang for an update), to explain our situation and ask for some consideration. Approval came through late in the afternoon. I can't say for sure that it made any difference at all ( it may have just been a coincidence), But I am glad that we now have the visa in our hands.

On that note, our migration agent went to get the stamp put in the Passport from the sydney office, on first attempt they refused to do it. I asked her to try again as I know how good they are at giving different advice and having their own made up rules when it suits them, low and behold the second lady put the stamp in the passport!!!! such a relief as cuba is not great with modern technology and having it in black and white in the passport really was essential for us.

Now to deal with all the paperwork on the cuban side hmmmm.

My husband has flights booked and is due to arrive 20th dec, and I'm so looking forward to christmas now!

SO our timeline is as follows
Ottawa recieved application 23 May 12 (Frontloaded decision ready)
We heard NOTHING until today 29th Oct that it was approved 26th October.

Obviously the silence and non communication was a good thing in regards to the fact that they didnt need anything else, but how painful an experience this has all been, I've never known so much anxiety, Its going to take a long time to regrow the hair I lost. and I know the colour is now no longer brown but grey. I've aged 3 times as fast in that period of time and I hope soon that I will be able to sleep a full nights sleep without the nightmares that wake me at 2 am and keep me up till morning.

But I am grateful that we are almost at the end of this harrowing 309 journey, and look forward to the 100 part, as long as we are together physically we can get through anything now. 

THANKYOU to everyone sharing their journey on here, I almost went insane just for a few weeks there lol


----------



## JudyA

Dear Livingon....Super Congrats. I can completely understand your sentiments and the Bottom line is: love knows NO boundries......and it's not written anywhere that the person you fall in love with HAS to be within a 5 km radius!!!! as is proven here with all of these writings. I'm soooo happy for you best of luck with the next steps!! 
cheers :O)))


----------



## Diva

For those who have received the prospective marriage (fiance) visa, were there any additional things you needed to do once the visa had been granted or a certain time you needed to wait before you could travel to Australia?


----------



## Diva

My Canadian fiance has just been granted his visa for the prospective marriage visa.

He sent in the application on the 19th June 2012 and received it 12th November 2012.

We didn't have any contact with a case officer. A few weeks ago, I went to my local parliament member to see if she could use her contacts to speed things along. She informed me that the Ottawa office was waiting for the NOIM, which we had already given to the priest. We sent in a copy of the NOIM a couple of weeks ago and today it was granted. It would have been nice if we had been told what they were waiting for. It doesn't really matter now though as the most important thing, is that he can finally join me in Sydney.


----------



## islgirl

approaching the 4 month mark -_- ... any updates guys?


----------



## tararabee

islgirl said:


> approaching the 4 month mark -_- ... any updates guys?


islgirl I applied the same day you did in August and I called Immigration yesterday. They didn't tell me much information as I assumed but she said it shouldn't take longer then 5 months and if I don't hear anything within the next few weeks to feel free to call back! Hopefully that means our acceptance are coming soon! Who knows though. Keep me posted if you hear anything!!!


----------



## islgirl

tararabee said:


> islgirl I applied the same day you did in August and I called Immigration yesterday. They didn't tell me much information as I assumed but she said it shouldn't take longer then 5 months and if I don't hear anything within the next few weeks to feel free to call back! Hopefully that means our acceptance are coming soon! Who knows though. Keep me posted if you hear anything!!!


heya Tararabee I havent heard anything since my last call to them. The lady told me 5-12 months and that my medical was received. I told them my fiance's change of address and I got a msg saying it was noted and that my application is in process. Thats pretty much all I heard. I am from a high risk country so I have no idea if it will be granted anytime soon but I hope it will. I hope it happens for you too!  Will keep you updated if I hear anything ...


----------



## cinnamongirl

tararabee said:


> islgirl I applied the same day you did in August and I called Immigration yesterday. They didn't tell me much information as I assumed but she said it shouldn't take longer then 5 months and if I don't hear anything within the next few weeks to feel free to call back! Hopefully that means our acceptance are coming soon! Who knows though. Keep me posted if you hear anything!!!


Tararabee & Islgirl - I have a similar timeline, my application was received on Aug 2. I have also called and received the same information. Will keep you posted with any updates.


----------



## islgirl

cinnamongirl said:


> Tararabee & Islgirl - I have a similar timeline, my application was received on Aug 2. I have also called and received the same information. Will keep you posted with any updates.


Wouldnt it be awesome if we all got visas granted at the same time?!


----------



## tararabee

cinnamongirl said:


> Tararabee & Islgirl - I have a similar timeline, my application was received on Aug 2. I have also called and received the same information. Will keep you posted with any updates.


I am so happy I have found 2 people that have applied around the same time as me, we have to keep each other updated!! You should be the first to get yours, hopefully it will be your Christmas present. I plan to call back around then so if non of us hear anything I will let you know what they say!! Good Luck girls!!


----------



## islgirl

tararabee said:


> I am so happy I have found 2 people that have applied around the same time as me, we have to keep each other updated!! You should be the first to get yours, hopefully it will be your Christmas present. I plan to call back around then so if non of us hear anything I will let you know what they say!! Good Luck girls!!


thanks tararabee looking forward to hearing some good news from you and cinnamongirl


----------



## cinnamongirl

tararabee said:


> I am so happy I have found 2 people that have applied around the same time as me, we have to keep each other updated!! You should be the first to get yours, hopefully it will be your Christmas present. I plan to call back around then so if non of us hear anything I will let you know what they say!! Good Luck girls!!


Yes, it's very reassuring... and it would be a wonderful Christmas present. Fingers crossed we hear something soon


----------



## agaM

My partner visa was approved today!!! 

I applied in Ottawa on 4th June. Till today I didn’t even know if I had a CO assigned (I’d never been contacted). I really wanted to go to Australia for Christmas and applied for a tourist visa that was granted 2 days ago but I guess I don’t need that one anymore! The best Christmas present ever!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## islgirl

agaM said:


> My partner visa was approved today!!!
> 
> I applied in Ottawa on 4th June. Till today I didn't even know if I had a CO assigned (I'd never been contacted). I really wanted to go to Australia for Christmas and applied for a tourist visa that was granted 2 days ago but I guess I don't need that one anymore! The best Christmas present ever!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations!!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## Ren

Here is my timeline:

Date of application: May 18, 2012

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 309 (De Facto)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): July 2, 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): July 4, 2012

Date CO assigned: May 22, 2012

Date visa granted: TBD


----------



## Patty309

I spoke to my CO today and my Visa was approved!!

Date of application: June 15, 2012

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 309 (De Facto)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): August 25, 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): August 25, 2012

Date CO assigned: unknown

Date visa granted: December 4th 2012

Nearly 6 months to process my visa. Serious patience is needed for this process.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## tararabee

Patty309 that is amazing news!!! Congratulations!! I hope the rest of us hear something soon!! 
Ren that is taking quite a while, have you called to ask why? I know they probably won't tell you anything but its worth a shot!


----------



## cinnamongirl

congratulations patty!


----------



## Ren

tararabee said:


> Patty309 that is amazing news!!! Congratulations!! I hope the rest of us hear something soon!!
> Ren that is taking quite a while, have you called to ask why? I know they probably won't tell you anything but its worth a shot!


Ya, I've called them multiple times. I'm going to wait another week or 2 and then give them another shout.

Another possibility is that we've been living together for over 3 years. So they may just be processing both 309/100 at the same time.


----------



## Ren

Visa has been approved as of December 6. =)


----------



## cinnamongirl

Ren said:


> Visa has been approved as of December 6. =)


Wonderful news Ren, congratulations! Just in time for Christmas


----------



## cinnamongirl

Happy New Year to all! 

We have now just passed the 5 month mark since receiving confirmation that our application was received. I phoned the Ottawa office today and once again they have no further information / requests for me, and we are yet to be assigned a case officer. Hoping to receive some good news soon. 

It would be great to hear if anyone has any updates. 

Thanks!


----------



## cinnamongirl

After my ramblings this morning, we received a call from a case officer this afternoon. Visa is approved!!! Couldn't be happier.

Waiting time 5 months and 2 days&#8230;

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## sean7

CONGRATS! So happy for you guys! First victory for the Ottawa 309 crew!


----------



## CollegeGirl

cinnamongirl said:


> Happy New Year to all!
> 
> We have now just passed the 5 month mark since receiving confirmation that our application was received. I phoned the Ottawa office today and once again they have no further information / requests for me, and we are yet to be assigned a case officer. Hoping to receive some good news soon.
> 
> It would be great to hear if anyone has any updates.
> 
> Thanks!


Gotta love that... "You haven't even been assigned a case officer yet." "Visa approved!" Haha. So bizarre... but so wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## tararabee

Congrats!! I am now 5 months and 5 days, fingers crossed mine will be in anytime now.


----------



## tararabee

Just so everyone in this thread is updated as well I just received my email of approval today!!! 5 months and 7 days!!! Good luck to everyone that is still waiting!!


----------



## Ebonistarr

Congradulations, I hope that your travel is fast and your wedding is wonderful


----------



## sean7

Just to give everyone an update over here - My 309 got granted today! It took exactly 5 months to the day to process! I called up DIAC this morning to advise of travel plans I have back to Australia, and low and behold, I got a grant email 2 hours after I got off the phone.

I'm so psyched right now! Good luck to everyone on here - Good news is just around the corner!


----------



## Marla

So, as I've been reading, almost everyone gets their visa approved in within 5 to 6 months... could it be because most of you are Canadians??? I hope it works the same for the rest of America and our "high risk" countries!

Best of luck for all of us.


----------



## islgirl

Marla for most of the visas granted this year from Ottawa on this thread, were mostly Canadians ... I am high risk and approaching the 8 month mark. However, I saw one person from Mexico got their pmv in like 2 months i think?!


----------



## Marla

islgirl said:


> Marla for most of the visas granted this year from Ottawa on this thread, were mostly Canadians ... I am high risk and approaching the 8 month mark. However, I saw one person from Mexico got their pmv in like 2 months i think?!


Actually, I was about to ask you what had happened with your application... too bad to hear, I'm guessing every time you phone them to ask them for feedback they tell you nothing... How discouraging, but don't worry, I bet you'll be approved soon, keep me updated, it's hard to find someone from latinamerica in this forum.

Best of lucks!

Y no te desanimes!


----------



## islgirl

yeah calling is a waste of time! same response ... I found emailing was the better option. I have to contact them in April to change my wedding date so hopefully I am approved soon or atleast hear something positive 

I will keep you updated 

gracias y best of luck to you too!


----------



## abby603

I'm in a similar situation. Applied a bit over 5 months ago and they haven't even requested my medicals and PC sigh. I called them last week and when I asked if I could provide my medicals, the person who answered the phone asked me if they requested them on the acknowledgement letter (like surprised I hadn't been asked to provide them, and they hadn't). So they took my contact information to send it to the CO but it was up to them whether or not they'd request them. Nothing else has happened ever since which is freaking me out quite a bit.

I also get stressed (paranoid?) that they only give you 28 days to provide the documentation they ask for and that if by any chance the email is misplaced/doesn't arrive or whatever, my visa application will be voided. Because of this, I contact them once every month (started after the 3rd month mark) just to make sure they haven't requested anything from me and to see if there are any updates. I hope I'm not pushing it too much.

I guess there's nothing else to do but wait and stay strong but it's so frustrating!


----------



## Marla

I was feeling very lucky because the first days of my application, the moment I sent my case officer an email, she would reply immediately, in within minutes... the situation's changed now, I sent her an email the other day because I got back my NOIM, my PC and the photos, and that sort of confused me and I wanted to know if there was something else she needed of if everything was ok... and she hasn't answered... Well for me it's only been 2 months, I hope my luck doesn't turn bad.


----------



## abby603

I was finally contacted today regarding my application asking for PC and Health Examination. Phew, I was dying that it hadn't be asked and was really starting to freak out really badly.

Slowly, but it seems to be moving forward.


----------



## islgirl

yay Abby thats great news finally!


----------



## Marla

abby603 said:


> I was finally contacted today regarding my application asking for PC and Health Examination. Phew, I was dying that it hadn't be asked and was really starting to freak out really badly.
> 
> Slowly, but it seems to be moving forward.


Maybe you'll be granted your visa soon! I hope you do, good luck!!!!


----------



## abby603

Marla said:


> Maybe you'll be granted your visa soon! I hope you do, good luck!!!!


Hehe thanks! I hope so too (and same to all of us, actually!)

I guess we'll see. This is literally their first email to me since my application was received (apart from the acknowledgement letter) and it was just really comforting to see that someone is at least looking at my case.


----------



## yanski76

*feeling very frustrated*

Would love to hear anymore updates as our application was submitted at the beginning of december 2012. got a co pretty much straight away who requested some further documents and now i am awaiting to hear more. i sent an email at the end of feb 2013 but she just said the standard we are still processing and reminded me it takes 5-12months to process. i had to change the wedding date! and now wonder if we will even make the new date given they still have not asked for medicals. feeling soo damn worried about it all. as a friends experience with immi in melbourne was delightful by contrast - it is like the o/s immi processing places have very different standards and employ a very archaic non-communication policy. reading about someone else's rejection today has also totally broken my heart and made me even more anxious - soo hoping my rant makes some sense 
url=http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html]







[/url]


----------



## abby603

From what I've been seeing, it's definitely taking more than 5 months for non ETA countries applying to Canada. I applied for a PMV visa on October and it was not until early this week that I found out who my CO was and was requested for medicals, police check and a couple of other docs. There are also others that have applied earlier and are still waiting for some news.

In my personal case (and I don't know if it helped at all or was just a coincidence), I called the Americas helpline (which, from what I read is usually not really useful) and I specifically mentioned that I had not been requested to provide medicals. They seemed surprised and took my personal details to provide to my CO to see if they would go ahead and request the medicals. About two weeks later I got the email.

I also had a random question for those who have already contacted their case officers. Do you reply directly to their emails? I think it would probably go to their direct inbox as the email address contains their name. Have they replied to your email?

I was asked for a document I had already provided and emailed my CO back attaching a copy of the file and asking for clarification and I haven't heard anything for a week, so I'm trying to figure out what to do if I don't get a response at all as there is a deadline to provide the documents.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## yanski76

abby603 said:


> I also had a random question for those who have already contacted their case officers. Do you reply directly to their emails? I think it would probably go to their direct inbox as the email address contains their name. Have they replied to your email?
> 
> I was asked for a document I had already provided and emailed my CO back attaching a copy of the file and asking for clarification and I haven't heard anything for a week, so I'm trying to figure out what to do if I don't get a response at all as there is a deadline to provide the documents.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


It took a week for my co to respond. I would call the co if you don't hear anything in the next few days - as it is always good to check they got what they required.

url=http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html]







[/url]


----------



## Marla

abby603 said:


> From what I've been seeing, it's definitely taking more than 5 months for non ETA countries applying to Canada. I applied for a PMV visa on October and it was not until early this week that I found out who my CO was and was requested for medicals, police check and a couple of other docs. There are also others that have applied earlier and are still waiting for some news.
> 
> In my personal case (and I don't know if it helped at all or was just a coincidence), I called the Americas helpline (which, from what I read is usually not really useful) and I specifically mentioned that I had not been requested to provide medicals. They seemed surprised and took my personal details to provide to my CO to see if they would go ahead and request the medicals. About two weeks later I got the email.
> 
> I also had a random question for those who have already contacted their case officers. Do you reply directly to their emails? I think it would probably go to their direct inbox as the email address contains their name. Have they replied to your email?
> 
> I was asked for a document I had already provided and emailed my CO back attaching a copy of the file and asking for clarification and I haven't heard anything for a week, so I'm trying to figure out what to do if I don't get a response at all as there is a deadline to provide the documents.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


hi abby, in my experience, it does go straight to their mails, because when my case officer used to answer to my mails, the first two that I sent to her, were sort of personal questions, for example, I never got an acknowledgement letter of her receiving any of my documents, so when she asked for my medicals, and me having sent them, I decided to ask her whether or not they had got them, and if she was my case officer. To my surprise she replied in within minutes, telling me that yes, in deed she had received my documents and that yes, she was my case officer... after that, when I attempted to get back to her with something less important, she never replied... I don't know what their criteria is, but I do know they get them right away... the reason why they don't reply to certain things, still remains a mystery for me... Hope this is useful!


----------



## islgirl

any updates guys?


----------



## abby603

Not much here, I was contacted by my CO to let me know that she had received my medicals and that she would be contacting me back when she processed the remaining documents (that arrived today in Ottawa)


----------



## islgirl

sounds really positive!


----------



## abby603

I got my visa granted today! Still too shocked to say more...

I truly hope those happy times come soon to those who are still waiting. Big hugs!


----------



## islgirl

Wow congratulations!!!!!! Im so happy for you


----------



## abby603

islgirl said:


> Wow congratulations!!!!!! Im so happy for you


Thank you! I really really really really hope you're next!!!!!


----------



## Marla

islgirl said:


> Wow congratulations!!!!!! Im so happy for you


I'm sure you're next  good luck!!!!


----------



## Marla

abby603 said:


> Thank you! I really really really really hope you're next!!!!!


Congratulations!!!!! Enjoy your new life and your love, I'm very happy for you! :')


----------



## islgirl

Marla said:


> I'm sure you're next  good luck!!!!


Thank you! I hope so too  ... and i hope you hear some good news soon too


----------



## Marla

abby603 said:


> I got my visa granted today! Still too shocked to say more...
> 
> I truly hope those happy times come soon to those who are still waiting. Big hugs!


How many time did they give you to enter Australia???


----------



## abby603

They gave me until my wedding day, August 3rd.


----------



## islgirl

9 months and counting ...


----------



## islgirl

VISA GRANTED! 9 months 8 days ...... thank you all


----------



## abby603

islgirl said:


> VISA GRANTED! 9 months 8 days ...... thank you all


YEY!!!!! Finally!!


----------



## Kyconn

Hello,

Has anyone had any experience with applying for partner visas at the Ottawa office recently? 
I am Canadian and my Australian parter and I applied 2.5 weeks ago. We haven't heard anything yet, haven't even received a confirmation recognition e-mail but they have charged my credit card. 
Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with them right now too or recently have. Would love to hear other situations!

Thanks!

K


----------



## lipsmackingkiss

Kyconn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with applying for partner visas at the Ottawa office recently?
> I am Canadian and my Australian parter and I applied 2.5 weeks ago. We haven't heard anything yet, haven't even received a confirmation recognition e-mail but they have charged my credit card.
> Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with them right now too or recently have. Would love to hear other situations!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> K


Hey yer the average wait for you to be assigned a case officer is 5 months sometimes it can be within a month or later than 5 months for those rare occasions. If you sent in your application. Have you already provided your police certificate and had your medicals done? If you haven't they should respond rapidly but you still won't have a case officer until later down the track. Good luck. I'm still waiting for the embassy to respond to my additional documents I sent in.


----------



## Kyconn

lipsmackingkiss said:


> Hey yer the average wait for you to be assigned a case officer is 5 months sometimes it can be within a month or later than 5 months for those rare occasions. If you sent in your application. Have you already provided your police certificate and had your medicals done? If you haven't they should respond rapidly but you still won't have a case officer until later down the track. Good luck. I'm still waiting for the embassy to respond to my additional documents I sent in.


Hey thanks for the reply! I have put in my police certificates but not my medical as the examiner near me will only do the medical checks once the CO has requested it and I have a ref #. So just waiting on that. I called the Ottawa office today and they said my application is processing and gave me my case ref #. She said it could take a while for me to get a CO assigned and didn't give me an estimated date. Hopefully we get to profess more soon! 
How long did it take for you to have your medical and police certificates requested?


----------



## Marla

abby603 said:


> YEY!!!!! Finally!!


Congratulations Abby! I'm very happy for you! the best of lucks for everything coming, enjoy your new life!


----------



## lipsmackingkiss

Kyconn said:


> Hey thanks for the reply! I have put in my police certificates but not my medical as the examiner near me will only do the medical checks once the CO has requested it and I have a ref #. So just waiting on that. I called the Ottawa office today and they said my application is processing and gave me my case ref #. She said it could take a while for me to get a CO assigned and didn't give me an estimated date. Hopefully we get to profess more soon!
> How long did it take for you to have your medical and police certificates requested?


Hey they replied within a week requesting both medical and police certificate to be completed as soon as possible. If you haven't done your medical you'll need to wait which is a good thing anyways because those certificates expire in a year. Hopefully before that year your visa is granted. I'm hoping that ours is granted too before our year is up.


----------



## awc

Hey Kyconn,

I applied late March and was approved a short month and a half afterwards. I found the whole process to be incredibly efficient. Much like your situation, my credit card was charged about two weeks after receipt of the application - which I front loaded with the RCMP police certificate. Medicals were submitted shortly thereafter. We did not submit mountains of evidence, either (just the basics - stat decs, bank statements, photos, and other pertinent documents such as leases to prove living arrangements).


----------



## dannah

My visa subclass 100 was granted today. We found the whole process very efficient, and our case officer was extremely helpful. Although we bugged her as little as possible. I am Canadian and my fiancé Australian by grant and here is our timeline.

Lodge Date : March 11th 2013
PC and Medicals requested: March 18th 2013
PC and Medicals send: March 28th 2013
Visa subclass 100 granted: July 5th 2013

We are still shocked and excited to have been granted the full 100 right away. Hope everyone has as smooth of a process as we had.


----------



## Marla

Visa granted! 5 months 26 days!


----------



## islgirl

Marla said:


> Visa granted! 5 months 26 days!


Congratulations!


----------



## goldy

hello everyone i am australian and my wife she is permanent resident of canada. We applied on 15/05/2013 at Ottawa office..Our timeline is as below
Applied on 15/05/2013
medical sum- 20/06/2013
pcc- 28/06/2013
case office allot- 29/05/2013
Now just wondering how much mretime they take to finalise our case any sugesstions thanks....


----------



## Marla

goldy said:


> hello everyone i am australian and my wife she is permanent resident of canada. We applied on 15/05/2013 at Ottawa office..Our timeline is as below
> Applied on 15/05/2013
> medical sum- 20/06/2013
> pcc- 28/06/2013
> case office allot- 29/05/2013
> Now just wondering how much mretime they take to finalise our case any sugesstions thanks....


From what I've seen and if you're not one of the lucky ones whose visas are granted amazingly quickly, I'm guessing 5 months in total.
Good luck!


----------



## goldy

hmm thanks alot marla i am hoping that they might grant her visa in coming months because they have'nt asked any other documents from her.....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Five months is actually very quick. Many places in the world people wait 9 months or even longer. If by any chance your wife is originally from or has lived in a high-risk country, or if there are any medical issues, you could be waiting more than five months.


----------



## Marla

I meant it thinking that everything would go right, also I had understood she was a Canadian citizen so, when everything goes right during the process, most Canadians are granted their visas in within 5 months.
But yes, you have to consider everything that College girl just mentioned. But lets hope you dont have any inconveniences during the process.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, I was agreeing with you, Marla. Goldy just seemed to think 3 months was enough, and I just wanted to help realign expectations...


----------



## savageangel78

My partner's subclass 309 was granted today after exactly 8 weeks!

Applied 24th June to Ottawa
Submitted police report 3rd July
Submitted medicals 4th July
Visa granted August 12th!


----------



## goldy

Congrats tht's really quick and gud news for u guys. I hope my wife will get her visa soon She is permanent resident of canada not citizen so i thnk thats also count as well or no?????...


----------



## CollegeGirl

You won the lottery savageangel! Congrats!!!


----------



## goldy

Hi again everyone today we cross 4 months for my wife's partner visa. As i have seen lots of ppl who applied from ottawa office they got visa approved after 4 months, so may be now its our turn. Been more then 2 nd half months since we submitted all the requested docs but still no reply from the department hopefully we will get the result very soon thanks.....


----------



## lulah

*Ottawa PMV timeline*

Got our PMV 300 Visa today..
Applied to Ottawa office via fed ex on 10th September 2013.
Case Officer given on 25th September 2013.
Police and Health checks on 7th October 2013.
Visa Granted 20th December 2013.

So all up it took 3 months and 10 days.

I am an Aussie and my partner is a Canadian Permanent resident with Israeli and Russian passports..I thought that his high risk country passports might slow it down..but then again they would of seen his photo and melted for the man  
Best of luck to all you lovers out there xxx


----------



## goldy

Congrats on visa, hopefully we as well get by the beggining of next yr. As my wife's case officer just asked for Indian and canadian police clearance....xoxo


----------



## bbm

has any one applied with pakistani passport from ottawa? it's been 8 months already and still waiting.


----------



## sachkunj

Any applicant holding Indian passport and applied from Canada please share your timeline and experience. 
thanks


----------



## sachkunj

Hiiii Frnds,

Is there anyone who applied Partner visa from ottawa, canada and still waiting ??

Thanks


----------



## sachkunj

Anyone ??........ Or it juSt Me waiting Who applied from Ottawa.....??


----------



## spring365

sachkunj said:


> Anyone ??........ Or it juSt Me waiting Who applied from Ottawa.....??


Hello!

If you search the timelines you can see some of the applicants through Ottawa - although there aren't tons. 
Our 309/100 just showed up by email today!! We applied online April 4-ish, and submitted our medical and police checks at the same time, despite not having been requested yet (please don't take this as advice - it's just what we did!). Our case officer was assigned within a couple of days which we had hoped was good news, but the 2 months and a week that we have waited seemed like torture of course - made worse by receiving an out-of-office reply from our CO a few weeks back stating that she'd be away until the end of July. It is all a drop in the ocean now, but waiting without really knowing when you might hear makes it really difficult to move on to planning your life! Hang in there.

Best wishes to all. We have booked the mover and will be arriving July 29!


----------



## sachkunj

HI Spring.. 

WOWWWWWWWWWWWW....... CONGRATS>... HAVE A GREAT FUTURE>>>

I have emailed our CO last week and even i got the same out-of-office .. i think we have the same CO.

DO YOU MIND TELLING ME THE INITIALS OF YOUR CO..

THANKS


----------



## sachkunj

Hi,

Just 5 mins ago received my visa grant Mail... OMG ammmm soooooooo happyy....

APplied on 18/04/2014

Visa Granted on 22/07/2014

Thanks a lott everyone here for thr help ... God bless....


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations on your good news. Thanks for sharing. Time for a little celebration.... cheers


----------



## sachkunj

THanks DinKum,

Wasn't expecting so early.. hardly took 3 months for entire process and my CO are on leave until 23/07/2014 but someone else has sent me granted mail.


----------



## CantoAus

Does having children from a previous relationship (with proper permission and documentation from ex spouse) slow things down? I have read that families are processed quicker generally....but I wonder if that is just when the children are that of your new or prospective partner...


----------



## Maggie-May24

Having children doesn't affect the processing speed.


----------



## misskay

Hello, Just wanted to add our details.

Applied online (offshore) through Ottawa on May 19th. 
Received a request for police report on June 25th.
Medicals were submitted to e-medical on July t25th.
Have since received no update.

We called today, were advised that the visa is processing and no further information is required. We were also advised that the 5 month processing time has now increased to 9-12 months.

Has anyone else had any updates from Ottawa in recent weeks?


----------



## CollegeGirl

The processing time on the DIBP website (that says 5 months for low-risk countries) hasn't been accurate for two years. It's really annoying that they don't just take it down and tell people to contact their embassy for processing times, because it's so different embassy to embassy and ALL embassies are way past 5-month processing at this point. Most are up to 10+ months.


----------



## CantoAus

So frustrating


----------



## misskay

Just received notice that the processing time has now increased to 12-15 months. It would seem that it increases by three months every month. 

What on earth is going on?


----------



## bslinger

We submitted our application on September 5th, including medicals and police checks, but haven't heard anything yet so am assuming we don't even have a case officer yet. Does it generally take this long? Going through the immigration timelines thread and searching for Canada I was seeing a lot of people getting their case officers in less than 2 weeks, but maybe that's for a different type of visa?

The processing time increasing is a worry as well - we were really hoping our visa would come through relatively quickly, as we've been together for nearly 3 years, have a child together and have plenty of evidence to back it all up. I really hope we're not still stuck in Canada this time next year!


----------



## misskay

bslinger said:


> We submitted our application on September 5th, including medicals and police checks, but haven't heard anything yet so am assuming we don't even have a case officer yet. Does it generally take this long? Going through the immigration timelines thread and searching for Canada I was seeing a lot of people getting their case officers in less than 2 weeks, but maybe that's for a different type of visa?
> 
> The processing time increasing is a worry as well - we were really hoping our visa would come through relatively quickly, as we've been together for nearly 3 years, have a child together and have plenty of evidence to back it all up. I really hope we're not still stuck in Canada this time next year!


Have you had any communication at all? We had our first communication within a couple of weeks of lodgement, in the form of a fairly standard request for the police check. We've since learned that the person who contacted us was in fact our case officer. There was however no formal introduction, and I doubt we'd have even heard from the case officer if we had included the police check initially.


----------



## bslinger

misskay said:


> Have you had any communication at all? We had our first communication within a couple of weeks of lodgement, in the form of a fairly standard request for the police check. We've since learned that the person who contacted us was in fact our case officer. There was however no formal introduction, and I doubt we'd have even heard from the case officer if we had included the police check initially.


No, no communication whatsoever - the application had just sat in 'In Progress' that whole time as we've uploaded all our documents. I guess it's possible they've assigned someone but just haven't required any extra documentation yet? I wish they were more communicative about the process


----------



## aussiesteve

bslinger said:


> No, no communication whatsoever - the application had just sat in 'In Progress' that whole time as we've uploaded all our documents. I guess it's possible they've assigned someone but just haven't required any extra documentation yet? I wish they were more communicative about the process


Hi Bslinger, don't be alarmed at the apparent lack of progress as some applicants have never heard from their CO until their visa was granted! If an applicant has provided all the required documentation then why would they need to contact them?


----------



## bslinger

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Bslinger, don't be alarmed at the apparent lack of progress as some applicants have never heard from their CO until their visa was granted! If an applicant has provided all the required documentation then why would they need to contact them?


Thanks aussiesteve! That is good news and makes us feel a bit better, though it would really be nice if there was better progress updates - it doesn't feel good as an Australian citizen to feel like our government sees us as nothing more than a name on a screen.


----------



## aussiesteve

bslinger said:


> Thanks aussiesteve! That is good news and makes us feel a bit better, though it would really be nice if there was better progress updates - it doesn't feel good as an Australian citizen to feel like our government sees us as nothing more than a name on a screen.


Hi Bslinger
I agree that it is so frustrating not knowing what is happening, it took me 18 months to get my wife's PMV issued, that was in the days before emails and the internet.
Don't worry too much the wait is worth it, we will celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary next month!!!


----------



## Mijita

We applied for the 309 visa on 10 August and have heard not a word as yet. My partner didn't submit medicals or police check as he is from a high risk country so we are preferring to wait until they request these to avoid them expiring and having to do it again, especially with the new +1year wait time!


----------



## Robbie.davo

Hey there everyone,
I only just found this thread and thought I should share my story for everyone before I ask for everyone else's.
I'm Aussie and my wife is canadian and we've been waiting for the partner visa. We applied end of January, CO contact within 4 weeks, submitted med and criminal checks by end of march. The last correspondence was end of March until a month ago because we were worried we had been lost in the pile, although this was not the case and we were told by our CO to wait and our application is processing.
So..........I have noticed there has been some more successful applicants since our application but I am wondering if this is the norm?
Judging by this website, it doesn't seem that Ottawa should be all that busy does it. 
Thanks for everyone's time, and thanks to everyone who has posted on this website in the past, it is really awesome to hear about all of your experiences, makes us feel less alone in this crazy ordeal.


----------



## spring365

Hello Robbie.davo,

We applied online through Ottawa for my Canadian husband's 309/100 in April and had it granted in July - terribly fast in hindsight, but it felt painfully long at the time. We too felt it bizarre that you had no idea whether the processing was going to take weeks or months, and so much is depending upon it. As others have noted, there seems little reasoning for the apparent randomness of the time it takes, and just as you are feeling completely exasperated and stop checking the immi account and your email furiously (you've weaned yourself to once a day), there you are on the way home from the grocery store and you take a peek at your email (now a completely thoughtless habit) on your phone, and voila! there's an email from Australian Immigration and you can't read all of the words fast enough (oh my gosh, the writing is so small!!), but there are some numbers..309!! Words, you try to find words to tell your spouse.. "here!" "now!" "it!" you blurt out (He/she thinks you are having a stroke). You pass them the phone, wide-eyed. And there you have it. Life changing. Just don't forget to put the milk in the fridge.

Hang in there. All the very best.


----------



## aakk

Hey y'all

I'm a canadian citizen and have recently lodged my app for a PMV to Australia on November 12th, 2014. 

I haven't been assigned a CO yet but I hope that comes soon. My fiancee in australia is getting the NOIM together and that should be done by next week. And I've done my medical checks (hopefully results come in and get lodged by next week as well), and then I'm going to try and get my police checks done as well as soon as possible.

We've uploaded the majority of our identity documents, and have done a lot of our pictures, etc... as well as our 888 stat decs (my whole family did them in Canada and her whole family + 4 friends did them in Aus so something like 7 or 8 people total). 

I just hope we can get our CO soon. My fiancee is flying over next month in late January and staying until the end of February  I haven't seen her in 4 months so this will be amazing.

Hopefully we can get word of things while she's here and share in the bliss together!

Hope this helps some people!


----------



## misskay

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has seen any activity through Ottawa in the past few months.

We are approaching nine months here, with no communication since April. My partner is here in Australia on a work visa, although we are uncomfortable as the case officer has not acknowledged any of our efforts to advise them of this. I really am incredibly disappointed by the complete lack of communication.

If anybody here has had recent experience with Ottawa, please share your timeline.

Many Thanks,
Kay


----------



## Mijita

Hi Kay,

We applied in early August through Ottawa and exactly four months later in December received the request for medicals and police checks. These were completed before Christmas and uploaded to the immi account. My partner and I are currently on a short holiday in Australia. We emailed our case officer directly over Christmas and received acknowledgment of this on 29 January. The CO said she had noted down the dates but reiterated that current processing times are 12-15 months. We took that as saying no chance the visa will be granted soon. Hope that helps!


----------



## Robbie.davo

Hey guys. 
I feel your pain Kay, my wife just recieved her notice to leave Australia so a decision can be made. We recieved that email 2 weeks ago, and as spring365 mentioned, its just a "wow" kinda moment. There will be no warning at all. That came to 11months and a couple of days so hang in there, I dont reckon theres long to wait now. 
Robbie.


----------



## aakk

Hi guys,

2 months and 13 days now with no contact from immigration. Is this normal?


----------



## misskay

I have received a response from the case officer. It is the same cut and paste response I have seen elsewhere on the forums, stating that there's a strong demand at the moment, and processing can be expected to take 12-15 months.


----------



## CantoAus

Very depressing. Keep us updated misskay - this processing time is ridiculous


----------



## Brissygirl

Hi Kay
We lodged in July 2014, have emailed when we went on trips to Italy (over the 14 days) and have received nothing to confirm they received our emails.
I called again today to try and find out what to do about police clearances. We are going to Australia (see my other posts) and if it does indeed take 12-15 the clearance will be expired by next July. Called to ask about getting another done now and it will cover till next January. Medicals can be done in Australia or anywhere is necessary - just needs to be a panel doctor.
So, anyway, the lady I spoke to asked my name and called up my info straight away. As I have already called to tell them we are leaving for Australia and this was a follow up question, I was surprised to find out that they already had my file marked with the fact that we are going, even though I have sent no paperwork (change of address, letter of intent etc)
My point is, the information seems to be getting through even if they don't give you 'anything' in return.
Its the not knowing that kills you - life in limbo, kids needing to get into school, not to mention uprooting yourself for the unknown (my husband and I are over 45 and it IS scary)
Hang in there - it'll be worth it when we're sitting in the sun without another thought about shoveling snow !


----------



## misskay

Hello All, I wanted to check back in and announce that we received the email yesterday, asking my partner to leave Australia for five business days as his visa is ready to be finalized. Edited to add: He has been here since November on a working holiday visa.

I nearly fell off my chair at work as I read this email. We have only a couple of weeks, so we are frantically looking at flights right now. The timeframe has been approximately nine months from initial application, if this helps anyone else. I'll update further as this unfolds 

Yay!


----------



## Robbie.davo

Good on ya! Hopefully they're getting quicker at this. Congrats.


----------



## Brissygirl

Congrats - All the best - you going to NZ?
You give us all hope !


----------



## misskay

Thankyou guys 

We are looking at either NZ or Singapore - whatever is cheapest at this point! Incredibly relieved to see the light at the end of a very long tunnel, although it still doesn't feel real. I sincerely hope this means the process is speeding up for Ottawa.


----------



## misskay

Also Brissygirl you were right, the information does seem to be getting through and notes are being made on files, even if there`s no acknowledgement.


----------



## Brissygirl

Jetstar seem to have some good deals at the moment, although all their prices are one way on their ads


----------



## misskay

I've been looking at some of those - was excited at first but now I see that it's for flights around May. We have to do this in the next two weeks - not much warning at all!


----------



## Austranada

Congrats! Its a very exciting time for you! 

My partner and I applied for our 309 on December 20th, 2014 (so still early yet) with the thought that processing times were 5 months. This was then changed to 9-12 months in the email we received that stated our application was received. Now hearing that its 12-15 months is pretty discouraging! Is it normal for it to take the full length of time? 
I'm assuming that they will be busy in the near future with all the applications that must have come through before January 1st with people trying to beat the fee hike...


----------



## misskay

Austranada said:


> Congrats! Its a very exciting time for you!
> 
> My partner and I applied for our 309 on December 20th, 2014 (so still early yet) with the thought that processing times were 5 months. This was then changed to 9-12 months in the email we received that stated our application was received. Now hearing that its 12-15 months is pretty discouraging! Is it normal for it to take the full length of time?
> I'm assuming that they will be busy in the near future with all the applications that must have come through before January 1st with people trying to beat the fee hike...


There's been a fee hike?

We also applied under the assumption that the 5 months quoted on the website was accurate. We even gave notice of our lease & started selling all our furniture. Ended up moving in with family after 5 months, while we waited "just one more month". Then I ultimately came back to Australia & he followed shortly after on a work visa. All this mess & expense & drama could have been avoided, if the processing times listed on the website were anywhere near accurate.


----------



## CollegeGirl

A HUGE fee hike - 50%! Be glad you applied when you did.


----------



## Austranada

It's something like $4700 for an offshore 309 as of January 1st. 

Are the processing times that the consulate states (12-15 months for Canada now) usually pretty accurate? I think I'm still in denial that it could take that long. My partner is over in Australia while I'm over here. Just like everyone else in this situation, we want the process to be as quick as possible!


----------



## Jane Joseph

Im about to start this process. A little nervous with online application and unhappy about price increase. Has anyone completed a CIC PR application - how does it compare?


----------



## canucklehead

Unfortunately it could completely take 12-15 months. I applied March 2014 and I'm sitting here still waiting at 11months later...


----------



## Austranada

Definitely not a fun situation to be in... Was your application pretty straight forward?


----------



## canucklehead

Austranada said:


> Definitely not a fun situation to be in... Was your application pretty straight forward?


To be honest, I thought it was straight forward as we applied for a partner visa as we had gotten married but we hadn't lived together so reading back on these forums I guess I see why it's taking a bit longer. We had been together for two years and had plenty of photos and correspondence proof, as well as valid reasons why we were apart (I was finished my degree, etc) but it has taken me by surprise that it's taken this long.

I'm currently with my husband in Sydney on a 600 visitor visa (I was upfront when I applied that I would be spending time there and was currently waiting for my partner visa and I was granted 12 months) so at least we're together but I haven't been working for 6 months and it's starting to get difficult.


----------



## Austranada

Looks like we are in similar situations. My partner and I have also had to spend some time apart due to my commitments to finishing school. 
Looking at other peoples experiences there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to how long the process should take. 
I can see how being over there, while amazing to be with your SO, would be a bit tough with not working! I guess its one of the few options if you don't want to be separated from your partner during the waiting period!


----------



## dani_l_2014

Austranada said:


> Congrats! Its a very exciting time for you!
> 
> My partner and I applied for our 309 on December 20th, 2014 (so still early yet) with the thought that processing times were 5 months. This was then changed to 9-12 months in the email we received that stated our application was received. Now hearing that its 12-15 months is pretty discouraging! Is it normal for it to take the full length of time?
> I'm assuming that they will be busy in the near future with all the applications that must have come through before January 1st with people trying to beat the fee hike...


Hey Austranada, 
My partner and I sent our application in on December 12th, 2014. I'm also from Canada (can't yet update my flag) so theoretically our applications should be processed around the same time but from what I've read on this site who knows how long it will take. We were really hoping it would be around the 6 month mark but I now realize that's quite naive. I read about some people getting approved in 7 weeks and others not for... well a really long time. Have you already gotten your medical examination and police checks done?


----------



## Austranada

We were also hoping for the 5-6 month mark, but as you say, its looking a little unrealistic. 
I didn't do the medical or police checks yet, I want to wait until I've been told by my CO before I get them. If it truly take 12-15 months and the medicals/police checks are only good for 12 months, then it doesn't seem logical to get them done until told to. 
We haven't had any correspondence besides the email saying our application has been received. Have you had any better luck in this area? Do you have a CO yet?


----------



## dani_l_2014

Hi Austranada,
Yes I thought the same thing with regards to the medical and criminal check. I read quite a few posts on here that people were getting them done right after they send their application in, which really did not make much sense to me. We have not been assigned a CO nor had any additional correspondence. I did email in a question yesterday about my application so maybe that will get the ball rolling... I will keep you posted if we receive any updates.


----------



## Austranada

I would appreciate that! It would be interesting to keep up to date on information, as since we lodged at a very similar time you would hope they'd be processed within a similar timeframe


----------



## dani_l_2014

Hey Austranada, just wanted to let you know that I received an email today requesting the medical and criminal record check so yours should come very shortly!


----------



## Austranada

That's good news! Means the ball is rolling! Hopefully I receive an email saying the same soon!


----------



## misskay

Hi Austranada, I can't speak on their behalf but I can only say that processing, in our situation, appears to have taken approx 9 months. We initially applied online in April, but didn't provide all necessary documentation. We received a response pretty quickly, requesting all documentation by the end of May, and also requesting the police certificate. That's the last we heard, until January. We provided meds in June, but they weren't requested. Hope our timeline helps others a bit - it's been driving us beyond crazy, wondering if we'll be waiting 12-18 months!


----------



## bslinger

I find it so frustrating reading these last few pages of posts, because we're in the same situation and there has been absolutely no communication. How hard is it to set up some sort of system to at least tell us where we are in a queue, or whether we have a case officer or not?

We applied September 5, and like some others we were expecting that it would take around 5 months based on the website. (And I thought it might be even less, based on some timeframes here I'd seen that were showing 3 months turnaround, and the fact that we had lots of evidence and have a child together)

We also got our health and police checks done before applying, because we thought it would be better if it was all there when they looked at it. It's looking like we won't be getting THAT money back, because now they're telling us the 12-15 month timeframe everybody else is getting, and we still don't know if we even have a case officer.

I'm not an angry person, but the lack of transparency to this whole process really gets me hot under the collar. My wife was laughing at my yelling at the computer today as I read your posts, haha.


----------



## canucklehead

bslinger said:


> I find it so frustrating reading these last few pages of posts, because we're in the same situation and there has been absolutely no communication. How hard is it to set up some sort of system to at least tell us where we are in a queue, or whether we have a case officer or not?
> 
> We applied September 5, and like some others we were expecting that it would take around 5 months based on the website. (And I thought it might be even less, based on some timeframes here I'd seen that were showing 3 months turnaround, and the fact that we had lots of evidence and have a child together)
> 
> We also got our health and police checks done before applying, because we thought it would be better if it was all there when they looked at it. It's looking like we won't be getting THAT money back, because now they're telling us the 12-15 month timeframe everybody else is getting, and we still don't know if we even have a case officer.
> 
> I'm not an angry person, but the lack of transparency to this whole process really gets me hot under the collar. My wife was laughing at my yelling at the computer today as I read your posts, haha.


It's extremely frustrating! I just wish there was some sort of progress bar, is my application 50% processed? Or is it 85% finished, or is it only sitting at 20%? On the one hand I can only assume they're innudated with so many fraudulent applications, but really, what benefits could we get from Australia that we don't already have from Canada? It's not like I'm trying to come in so I get heart surgery or something.

I also wish I knew if there was sort other proof I could give them in addition to what we already gave them. Do you need more proof? Or have you just not read any of the proof I've already given you.

So. Frustrating!


----------



## CantoAus

just a quick note...thank you to all of you updating this thread....Please keep us all posted on any progress because I think like myself, most of us are hopeful that our cases will go quicker than the 12-15 months. Seeing how they are currently processing helps to attempt planning our current lives! I hate not knowing where I will be in one year's time. It is so hard knowing...should I sell off most of my stuff now, should I commit to doing this or doing that...I have no idea where I will be and yes, frustrating to say the least!!


----------



## NzAussie85

Hi Austranada & dani_l_2014,

My partner and I also applied for PMV in December (23rd) 2014 so I'll be keen to track your progress over coming months, we managed to get in just before the 50% increase which was lucky we were ready.

We still have had no correspondence to advise of a C/O being assigned after the initial automated application acknowledgement email also requesting bio-metrics collection. 

We submitted Police checks however stopped short of Medicals in light of revised processing times showing on the AHC Canada site as 12-15 months.

I dare say most of the posters on this thread are from Canada however my partner is applying from Colombia with the Ottawa AHC processing on behalf of Santiago Chile. This I assume may push our application back considering Colombia is classed as high risk  

Anyone in a similar situation with online 300 PMV application being processed through the Ottawa AHC for high risk country / Central or South America ?


----------



## Austranada

Got a call today from my CO out of the blue today (wasn't even aware that I had been assigned a CO or that my case was even being reviewed) 
Had a short interview (10 mins) asking some basic questions. Was then told that they were satisfied that my relationship is genuine and that I will be receiving a request for medicals and criminal record check, which I have just received by email! 
So just shy of 2 months for all this to happen!!


----------



## Smurphy

Glad I found this thread!
I will be lodging my application (PMV) shortly and it is giving us some indication as to how long the process really takes. 
Hard to believe that coming from a low risk country,( a commonwealth one at that) it takes so long to approve. As previously stated it isn't like we are gaining anything by immigrating such as better health care or education. In my case the one thing I am looking forward to is no more snow! 

Cheers and her is to hoping everyone gets their Visas approved soon


----------



## misskay

I've just put my Canadian partner on a plane for New Zealand, now it's time to cross our fingers & wait for that final letter. Interested to see how long this takes - he has to be out of the country for five business days.


----------



## NzAussie85

Just an update, we got request for medicals emailed on 12th Feb but was lost in my partners junk inbox for 6 days before noticed so ensure you monitor your junk folder.

We had already submitted Police checks, like others we did not receive notification of case officer assigned, even the medical request letter withheld the CO name. So like Austranada it was under 2 months from application to medical request, however, no phone call or mention of relationship assessment. Now begins the long stretch of waiting from what I can gather, good to see there is progress coming from this AHC visa centre though 
***Note - this is an application from high risk country Colombia processed in Ottawa - Non-Canadian applicant***


----------



## misskay

Hi All,

Received the Grant Letter today. I read it on my phone in the morning & literally fell out of bed. It was processed within a day, and we received subclass 100. 

Now our problem is that the grant letter somehow references the old passport number - we had updated this via Form 929 when the passport was renewed, but it wasn't reflected in the grant letter! Now we're in a panic trying to sort this out, as he's currently stranded in NZ!

I suppose, there is always something 

Hope this news gives others hope though


----------



## misskay

misskay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the Grant Letter today. I read it on my phone in the morning & literally fell out of bed. It was processed within a day, and we received subclass 100.
> 
> Now our problem is that the grant letter somehow references the old passport number - we had updated this via Form 929 when the passport was renewed, but it wasn't reflected in the grant letter! Now we're in a panic trying to sort this out, as he's currently stranded in NZ!
> 
> I suppose, there is always something
> 
> Hope this news gives others hope though


Edited to update: The passport issue has been sorted out overnight by a very helpful case officer. I'm leaving there here in case it helps anyone else in future. Cheers


----------



## Kika88

*Need advise on PMV*

Good Afternoon everyone,

Ok so I am an Australian citizen and I met and fell in love with my fiance a citizen of El Salvador living in the USA. Unfortunately he had to relocate there illegally due to the extreme violence in El Salvador. I am worried that this will affect our PMV visa. Has anyone else been in this situation? Should we apply to Washington or Canada?? HELP


----------



## CollegeGirl

You would be applying through Washington, DC if that's where he's residing now. Sorry, but I have no idea what affect the fact he lives in the US as an undocumented immigrant may have on his application to Australia. This would be a good question to ask a MARA-registered migration agent. You can try the Ask Mark! thread at the top of the forum.


----------



## Kika88

CollegeGirl said:


> You would be applying through Washington, DC if that's where he's residing now. Sorry, but I have no idea what affect the fact he lives in the US as an undocumented immigrant may have on his application to Australia. This would be a good question to ask a MARA-registered migration agent. You can try the Ask Mark! thread at the top of the forum.


Thanks I'll try asking Mark  thank you


----------



## aakk

Update on my situation:

Canadian that applied on November 12, 2014.

We just hit past the 3 month mark, coming up on 4 months by March 12, 2015.

No communication at all. Only got the e-mail saying my application was received (the automated response after you pay the exorbitant fees).

My fiancee has been here since the beginning of the month, and she's flying back out to Aus tomorrow  I don't know when I'll see her again.

I'm hoping this ball gets rolling a little quicker, but it just doesn't seem like it will.

Anyways, the point is, almost 4 months with no communication.


----------



## CantralianLove

I've applied for a 309 through Ottawa Dec. 16th, 2014 and still haven't gotten a CO. Some people seem to get them after a week or so... Have had no communication from them


----------



## CantralianLove

bslinger said:


> No, no communication whatsoever - the application had just sat in 'In Progress' that whole time as we've uploaded all our documents. I guess it's possible they've assigned someone but just haven't required any extra documentation yet? I wish they were more communicative about the process


I'm in a similar boat bslinger. Applied in December 2014, havent been assigned a CO, no communication. Application is just "in progress". Is your sponsors application also in progress? Or just "submitted"?


----------



## dani_l_2014

Austranada said:


> Got a call today from my CO out of the blue today (wasn't even aware that I had been assigned a CO or that my case was even being reviewed)
> Had a short interview (10 mins) asking some basic questions. Was then told that they were satisfied that my relationship is genuine and that I will be receiving a request for medicals and criminal record check, which I have just received by email!
> So just shy of 2 months for all this to happen!!


Hi Austranada, I am assuming you have since sent your CRC and meds in? Did you receive a confirmation of receipt email other than the Automated NO REPLY email? I am wondering because I sent mine in over a month ago and have not received any confirmation via email.


----------



## SKOz

Hi All,

I've been keeping an eye on this forum for a few months to try to get a guide on wait times. Today I had an attack of conscience, realizing that participating myself might help someone else, so here's my situation:

I'm Australian and my wife is Canadian. We applied online for the 309/100 through Ottawa on July 27th last year. We had CO assigned August 2nd. We submitted our evidence by about the 10th of August. My wife had to send away for a police certificate from another country but we received that back within a couple of weeks. We completed her medical on the 18th of October. 

Since then, we have not heard anything. We contacted our CO in January, letting her know we would be visiting Australia for 3 weeks in February, and she noted it down, and re-confirmed that the wait times were 12-15 months, which I guess is the reply they are obligated to give. Anyway, sitting at about 7.5 months now. 

We had no idea that it would take this long, or we would have applied earlier. I thought it would be relatively straight forward, as my sister and her husband applied through London in 2009 and it took all of 6 weeks! Anyway, no sense getting worked up about it, as it is something we have no control over. Anyway, I will keep the forum updated, when we hear anything else.


----------



## Austranada

Hey, dani_l_2014

I completed my CRC on Februrary 13th. I was told by the RCMP that it could take minimum 3 weeks for it the reach the Australian High Commission if my record was clean (this changes to months if you have a history). 
My medical was done on February 27. It took about a week to get an email from my panel doctor saying that it has been sent off. No word from DIBP about my medical yet, I was told that I should hear from them once they have reviewed it. 
Yesterday I received a letter with a copy of my criminal record check saying that I have been cleared. The sent date on the letter said Feb 16th, so 3 days after I got my fingerprints done.
Other than that I haven't received any emails from DIBP


----------



## dani_l_2014

Thanks Austranada, I just wanted to make sure it was normal that I haven't received a confirmation email. Reading through the forums, I have seen that some people did receive one so I thought I'd check. 

Now the waiting starts again... I will keep you updated if I hear anything!


----------



## aakk

Update:

4 months in, applied for PMV online on Nov 12, 2014. No word from immigration at all, and to my knowledge, no case officer has been assigned yet.


----------



## dani_l_2014

How amazing would it be if a case officer or anyone from DIBP posted on here to provide some insight into this convoluted and ambiguous process, and some rationale for their timing? I am very grateful for this forum and everyone sharing their experiences to shed some light for others going through the same process -- I have found it very helpful -- but some inside information would be oh so nice.

I realize this post is not helpful in the slightest, but I needed to rant, not so much for myself but everyone who has been going through this process and waiting a ridiculous amount of time with zero communication from those who we want to hear from most. That is all.


----------



## aakk

dani_l_2014 said:


> How amazing would it be if a case officer or anyone from DIBP posted on here to provide some insight into this convoluted and ambiguous process, and some rationale for their timing? I am very grateful for this forum and everyone sharing their experiences to shed some light for others going through the same process -- I have found it very helpful -- but some inside information would be oh so nice.
> 
> I realize this post is not helpful in the slightest, but I needed to rant, not so much for myself but everyone who has been going through this process and waiting a ridiculous amount of time with zero communication from those who we want to hear from most. That is all.


The wait times are so difficult to read about. On top of it, there have been people on this forum that have waited 8-9 months only to find out their application has been rejected. No explanation, no previous contact asking for further information - just flat out rejected.

But on the other hand, it's encouraging to see people in the same boat as you headed towards the same destination. I just find it outrageous you pay thousands (THOUSANDS!!!) of dollars and get almost nothing from DIBP for months at a time. It's ridiculous. As if we just have that kind of money just lying around.

Anyways, we will make it through. I've heard some positive stories recently about the 8 month mark being the magical realm where you can get an e-mail at any moment. Here's to keeping positive!


----------



## Mijita

We are sitting at just over 7 months now. My partner was contacted for health and police checks after 3 months. If you do the maths this makes sense (12-15mths wait time so if you do these checks 3 months after applying that means they remain valid for the full 15 months after applying). So either way I see it we will be in Australia by the end of the year (10 December 2015 being 15 months since we applied). We are in a different situation though as we are together offshore and not really in a rush to leave so the wait is not a bother.

I think wait times are very dependent on the embassy and how many case officers they have (as well as obvious policy determinations about the number of visas they can grant each month and whatever else they decide in secret). I read somewhere often it is just 2 people assigned to review all the applications. And from a friend who worked in immigration law, she said they have to read every single thing submitted. So imagine if you get an application that includes screen shots of full emails, skype chat logs, etc. We had over 1400 emails and 1000 skype calls! Obviously we didn't include the full emails and chats etc, but some people might and the COs have to read everything!

Finally, re: getting confirmation of health checks. We heard nothing but if you log into your immi account you might notice that the message about health has changed and now says something along the lines of "health for this applicant has now been finalised and we will contact you if anything further is required".


----------



## daisy2326

Hi there,

I have been reading through this thread and as I've found it so helpful, enlightening and a little scary, I thought I would share our story too.

My partner and I applied for a PMV online to Ottawa on January 26 2015 - yes we were hit with the fee hike!!!

My partner completed his medical and police checks prior to submitting.
We haven't had any contact from Ottawa other than the automated receipts but really don't expect any yet as we have submitted all our documents. 

Really keen to find out how long this is going to take. My partner has recently returned to Canada and being apart is driving us crazy. I'm sure there are many other couples in the same situation.

Very keen to see how everyone's applications progress


----------



## Mema

I too have been trawling through this thread for a few months trying to gauge the processing times on a 309 visa. The husband is Canadian and I am an Australian citizen, we applied offshore in August 2014. We haven't heard anything from the department so far, but have sent in police and medical checks (it does say online that health has been completed for my husband).

I have since had to move back to Australia. We are coming close to the 7 month mark now since the application. I sincerely hope (not just for us but for everyone on this thread!) that 12-15 months is a generous timeframe on the AHC's behalf!


----------



## bslinger

CantralianLove said:


> I'm in a similar boat bslinger. Applied in December 2014, havent been assigned a CO, no communication. Application is just "in progress". Is your sponsors application also in progress? Or just "submitted"?


Sorry for the late reply, I only check in here every month or two to see how everybody is going, and to try to get some insight into this ridiculous process.

My sponsor application is 'Submitted', whereas my wife's application is 'In Progress', it sounds like that's what yours is too. Presumably that's what it's supposed to say, but how would we know?

We'll be hitting the 7 month mark on Saturday, and still haven't had any communication. I'm really hoping this 8 month mark rumour is a real thing! We would really love to be in Australia before the end of November, as that's when my son turns 2 and we'll have to pay full price for his ticket then! We also have twins due in August and will be bringing my mother in law on the trip with us, so it would be nice to only have to pay for 3 seats and not 4.

Can somebody who has received email from their Case Officer confirm that it shows up under 'Correspondence' in their ImmiAccount? I'm kind of paranoid that they've tried to contact us and we've missed it somehow.

Also, a few people have mentioned that they've travelled to Australia after applying offshore, and just had the applicant travel to New Zealand for a week before the visa was approved - is it standard practise for them to give a bit of notice before it's approved to allow this to happen? Because I would hate to assume this and go there in November and then have everything screw up because they approved the visa while we were there.

Keep up the good spirits everybody, it helps to hear other people's perspectives, even if we're all just ranting at the lack of communication!


----------



## SKOz

Hi BSlinger,

Not all CO correspondence shows up in the Correspondence in the ImmiAccount. We had 1 request for more information last August that showed up in the Correspondence on ImmiAccount, but we have contacted our CO twice since then, and that correspondence does not show up. I think if it is anything important then it definitely shows up.

Not sure I've heard the 8 month rumour? Our application passed the 8 month mark on the 27th of March and nothing as of yet.


----------



## bslinger

SKOz said:


> Hi BSlinger,
> 
> Not all CO correspondence shows up in the Correspondence in the ImmiAccount. We had 1 request for more information last August that showed up in the Correspondence on ImmiAccount, but we have contacted our CO twice since then, and that correspondence does not show up. I think if it is anything important then it definitely shows up.
> 
> Not sure I've heard the 8 month rumour? Our application passed the 8 month mark on the 27th of March and nothing as of yet.


Thanks SKOz - I'm assuming that first contact would at least show up in correspondence so I'm not too concerned, but it's still a bit of a worry. I'm hoping that the lack of communication thus far just means we've provided all the appropriate info needed!

I just heard somebody mention in the past couple of pages that 8 months is a bit of a sweet spot for hearing something, no idea if there is much evidence for it! Here's hoping though.


----------



## canucklehead

I was just nearly the 13 month mark for our application and woke up to an email this morning from our case officer.

The decision is ready to be finalized and I just need to get out ASAP and be out for five business days!!

Good luck everybody, I know it feels like forever (and it really was!) but we get there in the end!


----------



## bslinger

canucklehead said:


> I was just nearly the 13 month mark for our application and woke up to an email this morning from our case officer.
> 
> The decision is ready to be finalized and I just need to get out ASAP and be out for five business days!!
> 
> Good luck everybody, I know it feels like forever (and it really was!) but we get there in the end!


Congratulations! Did you have much communication with the case officer up to this point? And you said you need to be out for 5 business days, does that mean you applied offshore and have been living in Australia? What do you tell the border guards when arrive in that situation?

Sorry for the questions, just trying to make some sense of our next 6-8 months


----------



## canucklehead

bslinger said:


> Congratulations! Did you have much communication with the case officer up to this point? And you said you need to be out for 5 business days, does that mean you applied offshore and have been living in Australia? What do you tell the border guards when arrive in that situation?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, just trying to make some sense of our next 6-8 months


I had one initial email from the CO at the very beginning when I applied without all the documents and she emailed within 5 days to say they had received an incomplete application and I would have a month to upload the rest of the documents (this was back in March 2014). I also received a reply when I emailed to inform her that I was entering Australia.

Yes I've been living in Australia for the last eight months, I'm here on a Visitor 600 visa. I was upfront when applying for the visitor visa that I would be here just spending time with my husband and that I had applied for the offshore partner visa. I was granted 12 months continuous stay visa.

I think I was quite lucky, I literally had no questions from immigration when entering (I wouldn't bank on that), and that includes the initial entry in Sydney and subsequently when we came back to Sydney from Thailand for our honeymoon. I thought they would have a few questions even though I was coming in with my husband I've kept my maiden name, but they said nothing to us.


----------



## Brissygirl

Hi,
We applied July 2014 and its now at 9 month mark with nothing. We are in Australia too and have been here now for two months. We're now having to apply for an extension for my husband to remain here and not leave in a month. Hope there is no problem with that. 
Struggling a bit, as he cant work and we have to live! With two teenage kids, not easy. 
One thing to remember is that it doesn't matter how easy or complicated your application is (we've been married 25 years and can prove it easily with docs/pictures etc) They treat everyone the same and still give the standard 12-15 months answer to 'when?'

We got another police check done just before we left Canada - should be valid till January 2016 so it will cover if it goes over 12 months and the present one expires. 

Anyway, life is in limbo for now like 99% of everyone here.

One question for everyone out there: I want to apply for the Family allowance (I know you cant apply for assistance if out of work as I'm the sponsor) Is it wise to do this 'after' the visa comes. I don't want it to look like we're taking anything from the government as I'm the sponsor, especially if I need to show we have funds to extend my hubbys tourist visa. Are the kids considered totally separate to the whole visa thing? Anyone know?

And the waiting continues ....


----------



## aussiesteve

Brissygirl said:


> Hi,
> We applied July 2014 and its now at 9 month mark with nothing. We are in Australia too and have been here now for two months. We're now having to apply for an extension for my husband to remain here and not leave in a month. Hope there is no problem with that.
> Struggling a bit, as he cant work and we have to live! With two teenage kids, not easy.
> One thing to remember is that it doesn't matter how easy or complicated your application is (we've been married 25 years and can prove it easily with docs/pictures etc) They treat everyone the same and still give the standard 12-15 months answer to 'when?'
> 
> We got another police check done just before we left Canada - should be valid till January 2016 so it will cover if it goes over 12 months and the present one expires.
> 
> Anyway, life is in limbo for now like 99% of everyone here.
> 
> One question for everyone out there: I want to apply for the Family allowance (I know you cant apply for assistance if out of work as I'm the sponsor) Is it wise to do this 'after' the visa comes. I don't want it to look like we're taking anything from the government as I'm the sponsor, especially if I need to show we have funds to extend my hubbys tourist visa. Are the kids considered totally separate to the whole visa thing? Anyone know?
> 
> And the waiting continues ....


I am assuming the children are Australian Citizens, if that is the case then I don't see why you wouldn't be eligible for the family allowance , if you meet the other criteria, its not much but it would certainly help.


----------



## Austranada

Has anyone tried to contact their CO's? I have an update on my file that I want to confirm that they received. I have no contact info in the emails from my CO and the Americas Service Centre has been worse that useless....
I'm just not sure how to get a hold of her....


----------



## NzAussie85

Austranada said:


> Has anyone tried to contact their CO's? I have an update on my file that I want to confirm that they received. I have no contact info in the emails from my CO and the Americas Service Centre has been worse that useless....
> I'm just not sure how to get a hold of her....


Just like you I applied for PMV in Dec and still not any word directly from our C/O, just a request in Feb for Medical with a generic DIBP signature.

Have filled in a change of address form and uploaded a letter last month with no confirmation of being received either.

Sounds like everyone is in the same situation in this thread with no contact, I hope it simply means all relevant documentation is suffice with no contact needed, however for the $5k + we are all spending, one would think a simple progress bar or acknowledgement of each step assessed would give us much needed hope of progress, but no.... not even a confirmation of a letter to C/O.

Good luck to all and chin up... this AHC does seem to be getting the visa's out


----------



## Brissygirl

canucklehead said:


> I had one initial email from the CO at the very beginning when I applied without all the documents and she emailed within 5 days to say they had received an incomplete application and I would have a month to upload the rest of the documents (this was back in March 2014). I also received a reply when I emailed to inform her that I was entering Australia.
> 
> Yes I've been living in Australia for the last eight months, I'm here on a Visitor 600 visa. I was upfront when applying for the visitor visa that I would be here just spending time with my husband and that I had applied for the offshore partner visa. I was granted 12 months continuous stay visa.
> 
> I think I was quite lucky, I literally had no questions from immigration when entering (I wouldn't bank on that), and that includes the initial entry in Sydney and subsequently when we came back to Sydney from Thailand for our honeymoon. I thought they would have a few questions even though I was coming in with my husband I've kept my maiden name, but they said nothing to us.


Quick question: I applied previously for 3 month visitor for hubby - he had one month to go and of course, we want to extend. The online app for extension has "reason for extension" what would you suggest I put as the reason. I originally said he would be visiting friends/family for the 3 months. Do I just say, as you did, that he wishes to remain with his family while the partner 100 is in progess? Any clue?
I know way back that you suggested I get the 600 and not the 3 month one, but I panicked as we had booked ticket and was afraid we wouldn't have time to get a 600.


----------



## SKOz

Austranada said:


> Has anyone tried to contact their CO's? I have an update on my file that I want to confirm that they received. I have no contact info in the emails from my CO and the Americas Service Centre has been worse that useless....
> I'm just not sure how to get a hold of her....


We were contacted by our CO directly as we needed to provide extra information due to my wife living in another country for 12 months in the past 10 years. Otherwise we probably wouldn't have received any ability to contact our CO. I think, given the posts on this forum that people go the whole length of their wait time without ever being contacted by their CO if they don't require any further information from you. Are you submitting your files online, or by mail?


----------



## Austranada

SKOz said:


> We were contacted by our CO directly as we needed to provide extra information due to my wife living in another country for 12 months in the past 10 years. Otherwise we probably wouldn't have received any ability to contact our CO. I think, given the posts on this forum that people go the whole length of their wait time without ever being contacted by their CO if they don't require any further information from you. Are you submitting your files online, or by mail?


We submitted everything online. I have been contacted previously, but was never given any means to get in touch with my CO (I guess this is deliberate). I had a few changes in my application info so I was wanting to confirm that my CO had received it. It seems like some people are able to contact their COs, and others aren't. 
I want to get an idea of if I should be expecting the full 12 months quoted or not. Everything has ground to a halt because of the waiting for this visa. I want to know if its worth going over to be with my partner on a tourist visa, or tough it out and wait a little longer until a decision is made....
I guess a lot of us are in the same boat


----------



## dani_l_2014

Hi Austranada, 
I have decided to apply for the 600 visitor's visa and hopefully head over to Oz in June. I am in the same boat as you; I haven't heard anything from my CO but have sent a few emails with changes to my application with the most recent being that my partner returned home. I will be notifying my CO of my plans today so hopefully will hear a response acknowledging this. I have read of quite a few cases of people going over on the 600 visa and feel that this is the way to go. There are obviously a few risks with this but the number of people that have done this before is reassurance enough for me. I am really not looking forward to being in limbo there and not being able to work, but at least we will be together while we wait, for however long.


----------



## Austranada

dani_l_2014 said:


> Hi Austranada,
> I have decided to apply for the 600 visitor's visa and hopefully head over to Oz in June. I am in the same boat as you; I haven't heard anything from my CO but have sent a few emails with changes to my application with the most recent being that my partner returned home. I will be notifying my CO of my plans today so hopefully will hear a response acknowledging this. I have read of quite a few cases of people going over on the 600 visa and feel that this is the way to go. There are obviously a few risks with this but the number of people that have done this before is reassurance enough for me. I am really not looking forward to being in limbo there and not being able to work, but at least we will be together while we wait, for however long.


It would be great if you could keep me updated on whats going on with your visitor visa and partner visa as we definitely are in the same situation! I want to head down the same route but I am afraid I'll go stir crazy without something to keep my time occupied as my partner will still have to work.


----------



## Mijita

Hi Austranada, you mentioned you had been contacted previously by your CO, was this via email? When my partner received the request for medicals/police check the correspondence was updated within our immi account and he also received an email. That email contained the CO's name, staff number and email address. We have since used that to advise her when we travelled to Australia for a few weeks over summer, and she acknowledged this. Are you sure the CO's email address isn't hidden somewhere in those documents or an email? The other thing I can think of is calling Ottawa or the America's line and requesting your CO's email address. If you can prove who you are surely there is no reason not to supply you with it.


----------



## Austranada

Mijita said:


> Hi Austranada, you mentioned you had been contacted previously by your CO, was this via email? When my partner received the request for medicals/police check the correspondence was updated within our immi account and he also received an email. That email contained the CO's name, staff number and email address. We have since used that to advise her when we travelled to Australia for a few weeks over summer, and she acknowledged this. Are you sure the CO's email address isn't hidden somewhere in those documents or an email? The other thing I can think of is calling Ottawa or the America's line and requesting your CO's email address. If you can prove who you are surely there is no reason not to supply you with it.


I was contacted first by phone for a short interview, later that day I received the email requesting my medical and police check. I double checked the email that I received. I have my COs name and staff #, but the only email they gave me is: [email protected] which I have sent an email to, but had no reply as of yet (this was 10 days ago).... I also called the Americas line, but they said there was no reason to contact my CO... Are you able to call the High Commission? I thought they didn't like answering visa questions


----------



## Mijita

The email we received said the preferred method of contact was via email but if it were me and I only had the name and phone number of the person I would just call the embassy and ask to speak with him/her. 

That being said, I think they could confirm whether your updated documents had been received (and I think this is reasonable to expect) but I don't think they will be able to give you any indication of whether it is worth doing the tourist visa or how long you potentially might be waiting. All they will do is quote you the standard processing times


----------



## Austranada

You received your COs personal email address/phone number? I just don't know how to do it, as Americas hotline was not willing to help me get in contact with her, and I've had no reply from the email that they provided.... On other forums it seems like its not difficult for people to contact their COs


----------



## canucklehead

Austranada said:


> You received your COs personal email address/phone number? I just don't know how to do it, as Americas hotline was not willing to help me get in contact with her, and I've had no reply from the email that they provided.... On other forums it seems like its not difficult for people to contact their COs


You could try to email your CO with the email [email protected](the end of the generic email you were given) however unfortunately I don't think that it will be of much use. I remember being in your position when last year the wait times were still quoted at 5-12 months. I was approaching 5 months and my departure flight to Australia was coming up. I emailed my CO to see if they could inform me if a)was the visa coming soon or did I need a 600 visa and b)if so, how long should I apply for the 600 (3 months? 6 months? longer?). When she finally emailed back she didn't give any answers to the questions and just said that if I had questions re: the 600 visa to call the office or email their helpline.

I'm sorry that it's not at all helpful and I know how ridiculously frustrating not to have any answers. I just wanted to let you know not to go crazy trying to contact your CO because it's unlikely they would give you any reasonable answers anyways.


----------



## Brissygirl

Can't believe it! woke up this morning and got the email !! It came!
Pity we applied for visa 600 and paid $300 to stay longer as a tourist. All in all took 9 1/2 months to arrive. No contact from anyone throughout the process
On to NZ for five days. Anyone got any suggestions as to where to stay, what to do? Its not like we're really wanting to go there, but any suggestions to keep it budget friendly would be helpful
Chin up everyone - looks like the 8-10 mark is where its at.


----------



## SKOz

Brissygirl said:


> Can't believe it! woke up this morning and got the email !! It came!
> Pity we applied for visa 600 and paid $300 to stay longer as a tourist. All in all took 9 1/2 months to arrive. No contact from anyone throughout the process
> On to NZ for five days. Anyone got any suggestions as to where to stay, what to do? Its not like we're really wanting to go there, but any suggestions to keep it budget friendly would be helpful
> Chin up everyone - looks like the 8-10 mark is where its at.


Congratulations! We applied only 17 days after you so hopefully ours is not too far away.


----------



## Brissygirl

SKOz said:


> Congratulations! We applied only 17 days after you so hopefully ours is not too far away.


I hope you get it soon. I'm thinking that us applying for the 600 (and sending a letter to our CO telling them he was staying longer) might have nudged them a little.

I've read in earlier posts that people have called around the 8-9 month mark to enquire and presto, the visa comes soon after.

Good news for those being told 12-15 months that they're coming quicker than that.


----------



## Mema

SKOz said:


> Congratulations! We applied only 17 days after you so hopefully ours is not too far away.


Great news Brissygirl! Congratulations. SKOz, I hope yours isn't too far away either - keep us posted! This gives me a bit of hope!


----------



## aakk

It seems like the immi account layout has changed just a bit. I don't know if it means anything but my application now says "assessment in progress". Maybe that's a good thing. 

6 months in a couple of weeks!

Also, congrats BrissyGirl!!!


----------



## SKOz

Just received an email from our CO that they are finalizing the VISA!!! Not entirely sure how long this process takes, but I suppose a day or two. It will be 9 months exactly tomorrow, since we lodged our application, so looks like that's the time frames as of today!


----------



## dani_l_2014

SKOz, that is very exciting for you, congrats! And great to hear further confirmation that they are processing around the 9-month mark.


----------



## SKOz

dani_l_2014 said:


> SKOz, that is very exciting for you, congrats! And great to hear further confirmation that they are processing around the 9-month mark.


Thanks so much! The finalization of the VISA actually took more like 30 minutes, as we just received confirmation. We even got the 100 VISA, which we were wondering about, as our daughter was born a month after we applied. Best of luck to all still waiting.


----------



## Mijita

SKOz said:


> Thanks so much! The finalization of the VISA actually took more like 30 minutes, as we just received confirmation. We even got the 100 VISA, which we were wondering about, as our daughter was born a month after we applied. Best of luck to all still waiting.


Congratulations! This is very exciting because we are coming up to 9 months on the 10th of May (although my partner is from a high risk country so maybe this is wishful thinking). All the best for your move!


----------



## Mema

SKOz said:


> Thanks so much! The finalization of the VISA actually took more like 30 minutes, as we just received confirmation. We even got the 100 VISA, which we were wondering about, as our daughter was born a month after we applied. Best of luck to all still waiting.


Great news! Congratulations! Good to see they are getting them out!


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

*PMV through Ottawa*

Hello everyone,

I'm a Canadian who submitted her PMV via online through the Immi account on November 19, 2014, which is being processed through Ottawa. My fiance has Aussie citizenship (but also Canadian) and has been patiently waiting in Melbourne for my arrival. Police and Health checks done in Vancouver and sent to them at end of Nov 2014.

It has now been 5 months and 2 weeks and I still have not heard from anyone. No correspondence from CO. Only positive news is that my fiance or sponsor has changed from 'In Progress' to 'Approved' on the online application. It is such a frustrating process because there is zero feedback. 

We just had to change our May wedding to September.  Have not sent the new NOIM yet.

My question is - has anyone found that it actually helps to try and contact someone at the Ottawa processing office? Thanks! P


----------



## bslinger

PatienceInVancouver, there are quite a few people in the same boat as you in this thread, including myself - unfortunately the communication from the immigration offices is pretty much non-existent unless they need something from you, by all accounts. We applied September 5 2014 and haven't had any word.

Congratulations to those who recently got their visas! Our current plan is to go back to Australia at the end of November, with or without the visa (with the hope that we will be notified before the visa comes through so we can do the hop across to NZ for 5 days), but if it comes through at 9 months that would be a huge relief.

aakk - mine says 'Assessment in Progress' now too, I imagine they've just changed the terminology.


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

*PMV through Ottawa*

Thanks so much for your quick reply, bslinger!

Yes, it is comforting to know that there are others in the same boat. I think I applied a week after aakk in November 2014.

Is it safe to assume that no news is good news? That if there is an issue they would contact you for more evidence, but if all looks correct they will not contact you? Cheers, P


----------



## Austranada

Maybe someone who has gone down this path can help me out! I am now looking into going over to Australia on a 600 visa so I can be with my partner while we wait for a decision on our 309 visa. I have 2 questions about this: 

1) How do you notify your CO about your intentions to go on a tourist visa so as not to interfere with the 309?

2) Can you get away with a one-way flight to Australia and explain, if asked, that you will need to leave the country in order for a decision on the 309 to be made. Or do they require proof of a flight out of the country before your tourist visa expires?


----------



## aakk

PatienceInVancouver said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a Canadian who submitted her PMV via online through the Immi account on November 19, 2014, which is being processed through Ottawa. My fiance has Aussie citizenship (but also Canadian) and has been patiently waiting in Melbourne for my arrival. Police and Health checks done in Vancouver and sent to them at end of Nov 2014.
> 
> It has now been 5 months and 2 weeks and I still have not heard from anyone. No correspondence from CO. Only positive news is that my fiance or sponsor has changed from 'In Progress' to 'Approved' on the online application. It is such a frustrating process because there is zero feedback.
> 
> We just had to change our May wedding to September.  Have not sent the new NOIM yet.
> 
> My question is - has anyone found that it actually helps to try and contact someone at the Ottawa processing office? Thanks! P


I'm in the same boat. We actually applied only days apart - I applied on November 12, 2014. It seems as though the 9-9 1/2 month mark is the sweet spot for this visa. So, I'm hoping I hear back by the end of July. On the bright side - we both got in before the fee hike.

Also, don't bother calling. I did, and it was the say cookie cutter response: "It is being processed, it takes about 12-15 months". And that's it really. If they haven't contacted you it probably means you've given all relevant info. To be safe, we did our NOIM for November. I sincerely hope it is done by then.


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

*PMV through Ottawa processing office*

I hear you, aakk! This waiting and no response is tough.

When I applied for the PMV subclass 300 in November 2014 it showed 5 months for this visa to be processed. It still shows this on the Australia Immigration website stating that from low risk countries the standard processing time is 5 months, and 12 months for high risk countries. So I don't know what is happening in Ottawa. Maybe too many applications and not enough staff?

On another note, I am pleased with the recent upgrades to the online ImmiAccount.  The enhanced application status terminology is more helpful as it is nice knowing that when it changes from "Information Requested" to "Assessment In Progress" you have provided all the requested info. Before, I kept on wondering if I had provided enough. Like, did I give them enough photos of me and my fiancé together, or enough email and telephone correspondence logs, etc.

However, they have also added they can request further information at any time by changing the status to "Incomplete" so I'm assuming we will have to check our ImmiAccount on a weekly basis to make sure our "Assessment In Progress" status has remained unchanged.

I will keep you posted on any changes to my application. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jess30

Hi guys, bit of a random question. My husband is Canadian and we submitted his partner visa while we were (and still are) on holiday in Thailand. He's still technically a resident of Canada though. 

Do you know if his processing office would be Ottawa or somewhere in Thailand? We're trying to figure it out!


----------



## Homesickaussie

Jess30 said:


> Hi guys, bit of a random question. My husband is Canadian and we submitted his partner visa while we were (and still are) on holiday in Thailand. He's still technically a resident of Canada though.
> 
> Do you know if his processing office would be Ottawa or somewhere in Thailand? We're trying to figure it out!


It it's processed in your usual country of residence. So whatever address you put on the form. I assume you applied online?


----------



## Jess30

Homesickaussie said:


> It it's processed in your usual country of residence. So whatever address you put on the form. I assume you applied online?


Yep we did it online, and thanks! Gives us a better idea of time frames now with everyone else's experiences.


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

*PMV subclass 300 through Ottawa*

My fiance in Melbourne decided to phone Immigration in Australia to find out what is happening with our PMV (subclass 300) as it's getting close to the 6 month mark. After being on hold for an hour he managed to get through. The lady sounded a bit embarrassed when she pulled our file up, as she noted it had been processed already. She said that we should be getting a Notice within a week or two. She refused to tell him if the results were positive or negative. (Please note he called Immigration Australia not Ottawa).

OK, now I'm really nervous!!! I am assuming that since I was not contacted by a CO everything should be fine. My fingers are crossed as I wait for an email to let me know if I finally got it. Then I will have so much to do in order to move down to Australia. It's a huge life changing event.

Aakk - hopefully your PMV is near completion as well!


----------



## Mijita

Sooo, it looks like 9 months is the sweet spot!

We have been granted the 309 partner visa today! So approximately 9 months from start to finish:
10 Aug 2014 - visa application
3 Dec 2014 - request for medicals and police checks
18 Dec 2014 - medicals and police check completed and submitted
5 May 2015 - visa granted

This is for an applicant from a high risk country (Mexico) which are processed through Ottawa. We had no communication with the CO expect for the request for medicals/police check and then we also advised her when we went on holidays to Australia in January.

My partner has to enter before December and we will probably wait til then because we both have good jobs here and are together so not in as much of a rush as others might be.

Good luck to those waiting!


----------



## CantoAus

Congrats!! 9 months isn't too bad at all considering the posted wait times


----------



## aakk

PatienceInVancouver said:


> My fiance in Melbourne decided to phone Immigration in Australia to find out what is happening with our PMV (subclass 300) as it's getting close to the 6 month mark. After being on hold for an hour he managed to get through. The lady sounded a bit embarrassed when she pulled our file up, as she noted it had been processed already. She said that we should be getting a Notice within a week or two. She refused to tell him if the results were positive or negative. (Please note he called Immigration Australia not Ottawa).
> 
> OK, now I'm really nervous!!! I am assuming that since I was not contacted by a CO everything should be fine. My fingers are crossed as I wait for an email to let me know if I finally got it. Then I will have so much to do in order to move down to Australia. It's a huge life changing event.
> 
> Aakk - hopefully your PMV is near completion as well!


I had not even thought of contacting Australia Immigration. Maybe ill get my fiancee to call in. Did your partner use the reference code on his application (the sponsor) or did he use the reference code on your application? If you get it granted in the next 2 weeks, that's ridiculously early!! Congrats in advance! And keep us posted!


----------



## Mijita

CantoAus said:


> Congrats!! 9 months isn't too bad at all considering the posted wait times


Thanks! And definitely, we were expecting a much longer wait time! It is far easier though when you are together.


----------



## NzAussie85

Mijita said:


> This is for an applicant from a high risk country (Mexico) which are processed through Ottawa. We had no communication with the CO expect for the request for medicals/police check and then we also advised her when we went on holidays to Australia in January.


Hey big congrats, great to see a steady stream of visa's processed, nearly all being under the quoted 12-15 month range.

I'm happy to see someone else from high risk country provide some info, my partner (Colombia) applied Dec 14 and completed police check / medicals as requested in Feb (Generic email, not CO), so patiently waiting now with no other correspondence as is the case with everyone else.

Can I ask, did you have a phone interview from Ottawa ?


----------



## Mijita

NzAussie85 said:


> Hey big congrats, great to see a steady stream of visa's processed, nearly all being under the quoted 12-15 month range.
> 
> I'm happy to see someone else from high risk country provide some info, my partner (Colombia) applied Dec 14 and completed police check / medicals as requested in Feb (Generic email, not CO), so patiently waiting now with no other correspondence as is the case with everyone else.
> 
> Can I ask, did you have a phone interview from Ottawa ?


Nope, no phone interview. I don't think I have read of anyone have one from Ottawa. I should correct myself too, the request for police/medicals was also the generic email but the attachment had the COs details so that's how we knew we'd been assigned one. I think if you have got to that stage they are generally happy with your evidence so just waiting now. Also good to know it is quicker as I think from August was when the processing times went up (although not much as high risk was always up to 12 months). Either way great to be able to plan now. Best of luck!


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

*PMV subclass 300 through Ottawa*



aakk said:


> I had not even thought of contacting Australia Immigration. Maybe ill get my fiancee to call in. Did your partner use the reference code on his application (the sponsor) or did he use the reference code on your application? If you get it granted in the next 2 weeks, that's ridiculously early!! Congrats in advance! And keep us posted!


Yes, aakk, please try and get your fiance in Australia to give them a call. My fiance used my EGO number that I got when I registered and paid through ImmiAccount. He had to use that number too in order to attach his Sponsor paperwork to mine so they should be able to view everything.

A week has gone by and still nothing from Ottawa. My fiance will call Australian Immigration again next week - as we had put down in our application that we were getting married in May 2015.  It is so frustrating for them to have on their website for both PMV subclass 300 and Partner subclass 309 as 5+ months standard processing time for low risk countries. It gives you false hope that as a law abiding Canadian citizen you would be processed rather quickly.


----------



## Mijita

Unfortunately the information re 5 months processing on the Ottawa embassy site has not been updated for quite awhile and is not accurate, at least as far as the 309/100 goes. Perhaps you could just enquire as to what the accurate time for the 300 is? I know they will give you a generic reply but it enables you to plan for the worst.


----------



## daisy2326

It's fantastic to hear that applications are getting processed around the 9 month mark. Such promising news. We are almost at the 4 month mark. Thanks to everyone for providing us with your updates and giving us hope


----------



## bslinger

Congrats Mijita, good to hear the 9 month sweet spot is holding up! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but our 9 month mark is Jun 5 and considering we haven't had any requests for information and have 1 (soon to be 3) children together, my wife will hopefully get her visa real soon now!


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

*PMV subclass 300 through Ottawa*



Mijita said:


> Unfortunately the information re 5 months processing on the Ottawa embassy site has not been updated for quite awhile and is not accurate, at least as far as the 309/100 goes. Perhaps you could just enquire as to what the accurate time for the 300 is? I know they will give you a generic reply but it enables you to plan for the worst.


Yes, Mijita, we have been told by both Immigration in Australia and Australia High Commission in Ottawa that it generally takes 5 to 12 months for processing. And longer for the more complicated ones. Since both my partner and I are Canadian born and have no criminal records I thought we would be an easy open and shut case.

For all we know, our paperwork could be already complete and just sitting there waiting for the visa grant notice to be created. Maybe they are done in batches.

There is talk on other Aussie immigration news websites that there are annual limits or quotas to family applications. They run from July to June.

So who knows, maybe we will see a bunch of us getting our visas in July 2015? Let's keep our fingers crossed! Cheers, P


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

Just to clarify - only PMV subclass 300 is subject to capping as per the Australian Immigration website, unlike the other Partner visas which are uncapped.


----------



## Mijita

PatienceInVancouver said:


> Yes, Mijita, we have been told by both Immigration in Australia and Australia High Commission in Ottawa that it generally takes 5 to 12 months for processing. And longer for the more complicated ones. Since both my partner and I are Canadian born and have no criminal records I thought we would be an easy open and shut case.
> 
> For all we know, our paperwork could be already complete and just sitting there waiting for the visa grant notice to be created. Maybe they are done in batches.
> 
> There is talk on other Aussie immigration news websites that there are annual limits or quotas to family applications. They run from July to June.
> 
> So who knows, maybe we will see a bunch of us getting our visas in July 2015? Let's keep our fingers crossed! Cheers, P


Hmmm 5-12 months doesn't give you much idea does it! Such a broad range. Hard to say but your application has probably been assessed and just waiting for the 'right time' to be able to grant it. We had the police check/medicals request after 4 months, which suggests that they had approved our application as such. Then it was just a matter of waiting. I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## tostada

Hi everyone,

I've been reading this thread every day in the hope of getting a true indication of the current processing time. 

We are a Mexican/Australian couple with two small children together. We submitted our application early November 2014. Early January we received a request for further documents: photos of our relationship and police checks. Haven't heard anything since. I called about a month ago and was advised our application is in progress and nothing else is required unless requested.

We are coming up to the seven month mark and growing anxious every day. It has been 1.5 years since we have seen each other and my partner has missed the birth of our son and seeing our children grow. 

5 years together and 2 children...you never know what is around the corner. I wouldn't wish this process upon my worst enemy. 

Fingers crossed we see more approvals soon. It gives me hope.


----------



## daisy2326

It must be very difficult for you tostada with 2 children but please stay positive. It will be so worthwhile in the end. We are only at the 4 month mark so still have some time to go. Hopefully your partner's visa will be granted soon.


----------



## tostada

Thanks Daisy. It really is a tough path to travel but I remain hopeful that all the sacrifices we have made will be worth it. 

Fingers crossed we all receive good news soon.


----------



## bslinger

I can't imagine how difficult that must be for you tostada, to be apart from your partner for so long. I couldn't imagine having to miss the birth of my son, or my upcoming twin daughters - this process is hard enough as it is, even though we are here together!

I'm probably jumping the gun, but I'm getting unreasonably excited about the idea that we'll get our visa in the next couple of weeks, as we approach the 9 month mark. I'm going to have to prepare for disappointment if it doesn't happen, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## aakk

bslinger said:


> I can't imagine how difficult that must be for you tostada, to be apart from your partner for so long. I couldn't imagine having to miss the birth of my son, or my upcoming twin daughters - this process is hard enough as it is, even though we are here together! I'm probably jumping the gun, but I'm getting unreasonably excited about the idea that we'll get our visa in the next couple of weeks, as we approach the 9 month mark. I'm going to have to prepare for disappointment if it doesn't happen, but I'm hopeful!


It's going to happen!! By late July at the latest. Stay positive!! I hope we get a flurry of approvals in the next 8 weeks


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

I have to tell you, Aakk, it is certainly hard to stay positive while waiting for a PMV to be granted. As my fiance adequately described this entire process as Kafkaesque. When you spend several months gathering the required documents and at least 4 thousand dollars in payment for the application - you expect correspondence with your CO while it is being processed. Instead, they remain unreachable behind a reception line that dishes out generic responses. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Wouldn't it be wonderful if this was a transparent procedure? The waiting wouldn't be as half bad then.

My patience is running out and I am now exploring the option of going down on an ETA for 3 months as I really miss my fiance. And I have a wedding to plan. If I don't hear from them by early July I will apply and head down there for the beginning of August. I had phoned the Ottawa processing office to confirm that this would not interfere with my PMV subclass 300. The lady who answered said it would not and asked when I would be going as she would attach that info to my file to let my CO know. I asked if I could contact my CO directly. She said no. Hahahah, it was worth a try!

It's approaching the 7 month processing mark and frankly I am tired of waiting. If nothing happens in the next 4 weeks I will apply for that ETA. Why should my relationship with my fiance also be on hold? I'll keep you posted. Cheers, P


----------



## tostada

PatienceInVancouver, you took the words right out of my mouth. As an Australian citizen with Australian citizen children, I find it absolutely absurd that we have to bend over backwards to convince a complete stranger that our relationship is genuine, work our butts off to save $4000 for the fee (how many young families have that $$ just laying around...especially when partner can't contribute much while living in a poor country!)...and then not receive one little bit of service?

I also am at the end of my tether. I see it as the days spent on earth with my family are being stolen. I know that sounds extreme, but it is true. I have been in two minds about retaining my good job, family support network and aussie life and just moving to Mexico so we can all be together. If there were not children involved, I wouldn't hesitate for one moment!


----------



## bslinger

Yep, right there with the both of you. My friends know not to get me started on the immigration process because I'll start ranting about how little it would cost them, both time and money, to just send off a little status update or update our ImmiAccount with some sort of progress. I can understand not wanting to take up the time of a case officer with a million questions, but there is a happy medium and they are just not bothering to even try.


----------



## hucklee

Hi tostada, stay positive!!! My fiancé is Mexican and our visa was approved back in April. We applied in July last year and was told to do the medical/ police check ASAP. We never heard from our CO at all. It is a annoying process but it is worth it in the long. I'm at the airport as we speak to board a flight to LAX and then go to Tijuana to go help her pack, say goodbye etc and come out to Australia been almost 12 months in total. Happy to answer any question you may have and help where I can


----------



## aakk

PatienceInVancouver said:


> I have to tell you, Aakk, it is certainly hard to stay positive while waiting for a PMV to be granted. As my fiance adequately described this entire process as Kafkaesque. When you spend several months gathering the required documents and at least 4 thousand dollars in payment for the application - you expect correspondence with your CO while it is being processed. Instead, they remain unreachable behind a reception line that dishes out generic responses. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Wouldn't it be wonderful if this was a transparent procedure? The waiting wouldn't be as half bad then.
> 
> My patience is running out and I am now exploring the option of going down on an ETA for 3 months as I really miss my fiance. And I have a wedding to plan. If I don't hear from them by early July I will apply and head down there for the beginning of August. I had phoned the Ottawa processing office to confirm that this would not interfere with my PMV subclass 300. The lady who answered said it would not and asked when I would be going as she would attach that info to my file to let my CO know. I asked if I could contact my CO directly. She said no. Hahahah, it was worth a try!
> 
> It's approaching the 7 month processing mark and frankly I am tired of waiting. If nothing happens in the next 4 weeks I will apply for that ETA. Why should my relationship with my fiance also be on hold? I'll keep you posted. Cheers, P


I know it's hard. Believe me. My fiancee and I spent over 11 months apart, and then 4, and now we are again apart and it's already been 4 months and I have no idea when this visa will be granted.

It truly is ridiculous. We are a young couple (as many are) who struggle financially and to fork out almost 4000 (or more depending on when you applied) and get little to no correspondence is very shameful. Immigration seems to just be getting worse country to country. Even in Canada, we just brought in a 'second class citizenship' act which is outrageous.

But I digress, unfortunately for us, there isn't much we can do. I've heard that applying for at ETA is out of the question sometimes because immi will know you are there to be with your partner (i.e. not a tourist or business visit). I don't know if there's any consistency to it, but there have been people on this forum that have been denied tourist visas while on their PMV applications.

But if you've contacted them and they say it's fine, that's fantastic. I myself have strongly considered something like that as well. It's becoming so tiring. But buying a plane ticket and then having to be offshore for the visa to be granted seems like it'll just run up my costs. I also wouldn't be able to work while in Oz, which makes it that much more difficult on both of us. They just screw you in all ways possible! $4000 upfront... then a thousand + dollar ticket... it's just ridiculous!

But we have to stay positive and strong. That's what being Canadian is all about! Make the best out of a bad situation. Like having your door snowed in and using it as a refrigerator for your beers.


----------



## tostada

Thanks everyone for your replies and optimism. My fiance's medical and police checks have just expired now and despite calls to both Ottawa and Australia as well as emails they will not tell us whether we should obtain new ones or not. They cost us a fortune for courier from Canada, flights and hotels to Mexico City for the police check and medical. Our kids and I are going to visit him in August at which time we can build Mex City into our itinerary but they just keep saying do not do anything until requested to do so. Very frustrating. Especially considering my fiance cannot just take time off work to travel to Mexico City.

Has anyone received any updates recently?
We have already done 1 full year apart and now this is our second stint apart at 1.5 years. Our children don't even know their father. The whole process is sickening. 

It seems that in previous years applicants received direct emails from their "case officer" and visas were granted in 3 months! Now there is no contact at all, no answers, no cooperation and yet the time frames have ballooned out and the fees have skyrocketed. Makes my usually chilled out blood boil!


----------



## daisy2326

Tostada, we don't have any updates yet but we are only 5 months in so still months to go. Hopefully your partners visa will be granted just before your trip in August. It would be wonderful if you could bring him home with you. Fingers crossed for you &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## tostada

It would be amazing if we were to be granted in sync with the trip! A dream come true! Sick of living in limbo, more so because it isn't fair on our children who are devastated their daddy can't be in their lives. Here's to hoping we all start to see some progress soon.


----------



## CantralianLove

*Quick update*

309 from Ottawa. Today dates the 6 month waiting mark for my partner and I. 2 month ago he left to return to Australia to go to university and I have just received my ETA to go visit him for a couple of weeks in July. I was able to get ahold of the Ottawa office and they told me to leave a cover letter on my online application to let my CO know (who I've never spoken to before). The man on the phone reiterated the 12-15 month wait time and said that its always possible for the visa to be granted in the few weeks I'll be onshore, but that it is highly unlikely.

It'll be great to see my partner again, but it would be nice not to be living in limbo...


----------



## Jane Joseph

My thoughts are with everyone separated from family/partners. Im fortunate to be here in Canada with my hubby. Although we really keen to start living our lives in Australia. I cant bear another -40 winter.

I must commend the CIC they processed my Canadian PR in 5 months. And not as expensive. Why is Australia 12-15 months!?

I read on other threads people were getting emails referring to new financial year. Fingers crossed they start approving after July 1st.


----------



## Mema

In two days we will have reached the 10 month mark for my husbands 309 application. I am residing in Australia, and he is in Canada waiting for the visa to be approved.

We have been a part from each other since February (which reading on here doesn't seem to be too bad in the scheme of things - but it's not desirable to say the least!). He did come out to Australia visit me on an ETA visa for approx 6 weeks late April.

We have had some contact from his case officer in the past month - due to his last visit pushing him over 365 days cumulative in Australia, this mean he also had to apply for a Federal Police check in Australia, on top of the one already submitted for Canada. Good to be aware of this if you are planning on travelling to Australia! Up until having the Aus Federal Police Check, we had zero contact from anyone regarding his application.

I must admit it was really heartening to have the contact - we know someone is looking at his file. On the other hand, we have now had our hopes up quite high that the approval is "just around the corner" for a little while!

Hopefully not too long to go now! I hope everyone is hanging in there, it will be so worth it in the end.


----------



## Mijita

Hi Mema, I think going by other grants from Ottawa if you have reached 10 months it must be to do with the unofficial limits being reached for this financial year. Hopefully you hear some very good news shortly after 1 July.


----------



## bslinger

Mijita, I hope you're right about that, as we'll be hitting 10 months come July 5th. The website says that 309/100 visas aren't capped, but it also says 5-6 months processing time so we know how trustworthy that is!


----------



## Mijita

I hope I am right too bslinger! I know the website says 309/100s aren't capped but from other threads it appears that there are unofficial quotas that the department runs by and I believe other people applying through different embassies have seen a slow down in grants this month. 

My logic is that my partner was granted after 9 mths, from a high risk country and well short of the 12-15 months our CO from Ottawa told us. So I hope there is very good news soon for you all!


----------



## Mema

Thanks Mijita, I sincerely hope you are right! I hadn't been aware of caps, unofficial or otherwise. Hopefully the next few weeks bring some good news!


----------



## Jane Joseph

Very quiet on this thread - no approvals lately? 
Ottawa must be on summer vacation.


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

Jane Joseph said:


> Very quiet on this thread - no approvals lately?
> Ottawa must be on summer vacation.


Exactly - no approvals are being given out. It is incredibly demoralizing. I phoned Ottawa a couple of days ago because I had a few questions and the lady wouldn't give me any information. She said it was still within the 'acceptable' time frame of 5 to 12 months so can't confirm if I have a CO or if anyone has even looked at it. (I am now at the 8 month mark).  The only thing she would confirm is that the PMV is indeed capped.


----------



## NzAussie85

PatienceInVancouver said:


> Exactly - no approvals are being given out. It is incredibly demoralizing. I phoned Ottawa a couple of days ago because I had a few questions and the lady wouldn't give me any information. She said it was still within the 'acceptable' time frame of 5 to 12 months so can't confirm if I have a CO or if anyone has even looked at it. (I am now at the 8 month mark).  The only thing she would confirm is that the PMV is indeed capped.


I have been watching this thread every few days with hope for good news, we are at the 7 month mark.

Very disappointing to not even know if we have a CO after 7 months or if the application has even been partially assessed. My partner's application shows "In progress" on her immi-account and my sponsorship shows only as "Submitted" so has it not even been opened ? Anyone else showing this ?

I did read somewhere that the cap for subclass 300 visa was around 48,500 for FY14-15 but hoping we would not be in the capped number having applied December (Mid FY) but everything is so hidden or vague it's hard to decipher what information is reliable.

So I'm confused you were quoted 5-12 Months as the AHC Ottawa website states 12-15 Months for 300 PMV (Does not specify low or high risk country) DIBP website shows 5 months for low and 12 for high risk.

If only they could invest the huge amounts of money we all provide to supply accurate and aligned time frames and perhaps a status bar or % progress indicator to track the application instead of leaving everyone with nothing but uncertainty.


----------



## Jane Joseph

I really hope 2014 applicants see approvals soon. Im only at 2 months, early days for my 309/100 application.

I called Ottawa this week to confirm they received medical as I could no longer see the 'get health details' button on IMMI. I had a lovely lady. She explained the entire process.. at 3-4 months you should be receiving an email from CO addressing checklist, next should be grant letter. She continued to explain what happens if we are in Australia at time etc ..and then she said the dreaded 12-15 months processing time. Ugh.


----------



## Mema

NzAussie85 said:


> I have been watching this thread every few days with hope for good news, we are at the 7 month mark.
> 
> Very disappointing to not even know if we have a CO after 7 months or if the application has even been partially assessed. My partner's application shows "In progress" on her immi-account and my sponsorship shows only as "Submitted" so has it not even been opened ? Anyone else showing this ?
> 
> I did read somewhere that the cap for subclass 300 visa was around 48,500 for FY14-15 but hoping we would not be in the capped number having applied December (Mid FY) but everything is so hidden or vague it's hard to decipher what information is reliable.
> 
> So I'm confused you were quoted 5-12 Months as the AHC Ottawa website states 12-15 Months for 300 PMV (Does not specify low or high risk country) DIBP website shows 5 months for low and 12 for high risk.
> 
> If only they could invest the huge amounts of money we all provide to supply accurate and aligned time frames and perhaps a status bar or % progress indicator to track the application instead of leaving everyone with nothing but uncertainty.


Hi NzAussie,

We're almost at the 11 month mark for the 309 visa, and my sponsor status is sitting as "Approved" so you will know when they have had a look at yours and approved it. I couldn't tell you exactly when it changed but it was at least 3 months ago.

We have a CO who we have had sparse contact with, and all replies are very cagey, with little information given - we do not know where we are in the process either. We do know however that our CO is on leave until the end of the month, really disheartening.

Hopefully you will see some action on your account soon!


----------



## tostada

The process is extremely disheartening. It is inconceivable that it can be acceptable to charge such inflated fees and then not provide any progress or even any efficient service abd assistance from frontline contact centre staff with regard to basic forms etc.

We are currently sitting at 8.5 months. We received an email 2 months after we lodged our application requesting police checks (we submitted medical at initial application). We haven't heard anything at all since. Has anyone been asked to send any original docs such as police checks? Our checklist letter said to upload to immi account. 

It has been 1.5 years since our children and I have seen my partner. Thankfully we are going on a short holiday to see him in 2 weeks. We are hoping we won't need to wait much longer after that, but if the time frames are correct it could still be another 4 to 7 months! We've missed sharing every milestone of our children together and our kids don't even know their Dad other than what we talk about! 

Let's continue to keep our fingers crossed for some positive news soon.


----------



## bslinger

My sponsor application is still saying 'Submitted' - I guess it's good and bad news to hear it might go to 'Approved' at some point: good because at least that would be some tiny sign that anything is happening, and bad because it obviously hasn't happened yet.

I'm really starting to get worried about our timeframe - I was hopeful a couple of months ago when we saw some approvals, and from people who had applied only a month before us, but the silence is deafening recently. We have plans to move back to Australia in November (after naively thinking we might be able to move in February, trusting in the initial 5-6 month estimate), but if we have to move those plans back even further it's really going to make things difficult. We're losing money everyday we're not living in our house in Australia, and if we can't leave in November our son will be 2 and the flight back will be even more expensive.

We haven't heard a single peep this whole time, not to say we have a case officer, not to request any information, nothing. For all we know they took our thousands of dollars and then dropped our application in the bin. We sent our medicals when we initially applied, as we were thinking it would speed up the process (which, again, we thought was 5-6 months) - I'm fairly certain those medicals just expired so we're going to have to pay the $800ish to get them done again. And if they request them right now, we can't even get them done right away because my wife is pregnant with twins and can't get X-rays, etc done!

(By the way, it also makes me sick to think that our thousands of dollars are going to the same organization that is refusing to give thousands of other people their basic human rights as they seek asylum. Maybe if they spent less money on corrupt contractors and greedy foreign governments, they'd have enough to help those people properly AND give us the occasional update)


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wouldn't get medicals redone unless they ask. Sometimes they have the power to extend the medicals validity by 3-6 months. I really hope they don't make you redo them since that will definitely delay you with your wife being pregnant.


----------



## bslinger

CollegeGirl said:


> I wouldn't get medicals redone unless they ask. Sometimes they have the power to extend the medicals validity by 3-6 months. I really hope they don't make you redo them since that will definitely delay you with your wife being pregnant.


That's good news - we are definitely not going to get them re-done without a request of course (though at least a request would show us somebody had looked at our application!)


----------



## aakk

All that positive energy I had at the beginning of the month has slowly but surely drained away. 

We passed our 8 month mark on the 12th, and will be coming up on our 9th month in few weeks. 

We applied in November and I gave them everything from the go. No contact from anyone. "Assessment in Progress" on my application, and "Submitted" on my fiancee's application.

If this doesn't happen soon we are so tempted to just have her move out here to Canada. This is just getting so ridiculous. 

My heart goes out to everyone here that's been waiting longer than me already  I really hope you guys get some good news soon.


----------



## CantralianLove

aakk said:


> All that positive energy I had at the beginning of the month has slowly but surely drained away.
> 
> We passed our 8 month mark on the 12th, and will be coming up on our 9th month in few weeks.
> 
> We applied in November and I gave them everything from the go. No contact from anyone. "Assessment in Progress" on my application, and "Submitted" on my fiancee's application.
> 
> If this doesn't happen soon we are so tempted to just have her move out here to Canada. This is just getting so ridiculous.
> 
> My heart goes out to everyone here that's been waiting longer than me already  I really hope you guys get some good news soon.


This disheartens me! I did the same thing as you (ie. give everything from the get go in hopes that it would speed up the process), but I applied in December (just past the 7 month mark). That means that if YOU'RE waiting nearly 9 months, then I'll definitely have to wait that long...

I remember a while ago people were mentioning a "9 month hot spot". Where tons of people were getting accepted around 9 months, so I was placing my faith in that... but the more post I see on here with people waiting even longer than me the more discouraging it seems...

I just want to be able to plan my future and get on with my life. I feel like the government is sucking away a year of my life (and thousands of my dollars) with all this waiting!


----------



## CantralianLove

Jane Joseph said:


> . She explained the entire process.. at 3-4 months you should be receiving an email from CO addressing checklist, next should be grant letter.


Lol, as someone who just passed 7 months - Where's my CO email?! Getting an email from my CO would be a dream. I've had no contact since day one.


----------



## NzAussie85

Do you think the Australian police check will need to be re-done after 12 months if my partner has not entered the country since her application ? (We initially required this as she had spent more than 12 months here previously)

We completed the police checks the same week we applied in December, this was due to the belief all documentation had to be provided at the time of lodgement, I thought character checks were first. lucky we waited until requested for medicals.

I share your sentiment CantralianLove - Feels like the department is stealing away our years together, ones we can never get back....


----------



## tostada

It really does feel like years and time in life is being stolen away. In our case, especially with children aged 2 and 3, it doesn't just feel like it, it is a fact and harsh reality.

The waiting is depressing, but the silence and lack of any progress simply escalates all of the uncertainty and stress. How do they expect people to conduct any kind of normal life?!

Our application is sitting at 'Assessment in progress' and the sponsorship says 'Submitted' on the intro page but 'approved' where all the docs and next steps headings are.


----------



## bslinger

tostada said:


> It really does feel like years and time in life is being stolen away. In our case, especially with children aged 2 and 3, it doesn't just feel like it, it is a fact and harsh reality.
> 
> The waiting is depressing, but the silence and lack of any progress simply escalates all of the uncertainty and stress. How do they expect people to conduct any kind of normal life?!
> 
> Our application is sitting at 'Assessment in progress' and the sponsorship says 'Submitted' on the intro page but 'approved' where all the docs and next steps headings are.


Oh, I just checked and mine says 'Approved' when you go to the actual application page too, on the 'Person 1' heading (and on Person 2 heading for the main application). Does anybody have anything different there, even those who just applied? I feel ridiculous reading something in to every little change on the page, but it's all we have!


----------



## Jane Joseph

Mema - your CO is on vacation till end of month...I figured summer would mean CO on vacations. So disheartening. I hope you get your grant when they return.

Bslinger - I only applied in May. My documents page is showing both applicant and sponsor as "processing". On main page - application received and submitted. The only change ive seen is my get health details button has disappeared because medicals have been recently submitted.

The pace of approvals is really confronting and we wil probably just relocate to Australia before winter and get a visitor 600 visa.


----------



## tostada

Hi bslinger,

Does yours say approved for both person 1 and 2?

On the actual applicant application on mine it says Person 1 - Processing and Person 2 - approved). Then in the sponsorship application it also says approved. Are you saying both people have the little blue approved tick? I'm freaking out now lol.


----------



## bslinger

tostada said:


> Hi bslinger,
> 
> Does yours say approved for both person 1 and 2?
> 
> On the actual applicant application on mine it says Person 1 - Processing and Person 2 - approved). Then in the sponsorship application it also says approved. Are you saying both people have the little blue approved tick? I'm freaking out now lol.


Oh no, sorry to freak you out! On the sponsor application Person 1 is approved with the blue tick, but on the full application only Person 2 has that, Person 1 is still Processing.

So that must mean they've looked at our applications if they've approved the sponsor, right? So what is the hold up then, surely they either make a decision or need more information, what on earth could cause this much delay?


----------



## Peepslewry

I just went to my fiancés application (applied May 6th) and on the main page it has application received but on the document page next to both of our names it has "processing".
We also have a list of supporting documents and a number of these have been allocated to certain areas of evidence and marked under progress column "received" but a number of them have "recommended" next to them. A lot of them have already been uploaded and sitting in the supporting documents provided area. At the time of uploading it would only allow me to upload to my partners name and not mine so I just lumped them all in together.
Does this mean they are slowly going through them and putting them in the right place or do I go ahead and upload more documents just to be on the safe side? 
Sorry if this doesn't make sense but I'm so confused!!!!


----------



## tostada

Phew. I'm of the school of thought that no news is good news at this stage. I think that those ticks mean we have satisfied the sponsorship requirements and documentation. But because the main application hasn't been finalised they are left unticked. Who knows though? I was asked to supply the sponsor id, police checks and photos of our relationship as we didn't supply the photos at the time of application. So that means they have checked the application for the required docs. From here I guess it is just waiting for a decision. Our medical and police checks have expired now though so who knows what happens from here. I don't understand why the process must be shrouded in so much mystery! How hard is an update such as a progress bar or an email to acknowledge docs received etc.


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

aakk said:


> All that positive energy I had at the beginning of the month has slowly but surely drained away.
> 
> We passed our 8 month mark on the 12th, and will be coming up on our 9th month in few weeks.
> 
> We applied in November and I gave them everything from the go. No contact from anyone. "Assessment in Progress" on my application, and "Submitted" on my fiancee's application.
> 
> If this doesn't happen soon we are so tempted to just have her move out here to Canada. This is just getting so ridiculous.
> 
> My heart goes out to everyone here that's been waiting longer than me
> already  I really hope you guys get some good news soon.


Well, Aakk, as you know I had applied just a week after you last November. I also did the police check beforehand, and the request for my medical was just days after. So I have decided to go join my fiancé next month in Melbourne on a ETA. I'm quitting my job, renting out my apartment, putting all my stuff in storage, and flying Down Under on Aug 2nd.

I have already phoned the Ottawa office to let them know when I'm flying down and returning to Vancouver in late October (just under the 3 month mark). The lady just said she will attach a note to my files. I asked if someone may contact me if it looks like my PMV was going to be approved and that's when she mentioned I should upload a cover letter in my Immi Account to let them know my new contact details as soon as I get there. Just in case my CO will finally want to speak to me. Nothing about it getting approved, just asking for contact info just incase someone has a question.  Not encouraging at all!

I will also be very upset, Aakk, if neither of us get approved in the next month or two.


----------



## bslinger

That must've been a hard decision PatienceInVancouver - we moved from Vancouver to Ottawa last December on a bit of a whim, so I know how stressful and expensive that can be. We really want to move back to Melbourne in November, so I'm hoping our visa is granted more than a month or two in advance of that so that we can have some notice and time to prepare.

It's been nearly 3 months since the last application granted in this thread, and that was from an August 2014 application - I have to think that the summer holidays here in Canada are affecting their productivity, because surely there can't have been that many people to have applied between August and September (when our application was submitted)? I know it's not necessarily a first in, first out queue, but considering we haven't even had any requests for information I have to assume our case is fairly cut and dry and wouldn't require extended processing.

Here's hoping a bunch of case officers are finishing up their recreation leave soon and start rubber stamping all of our applications!


----------



## NzAussie85

Mijita said:


> I hope I am right too bslinger! I know the website says 309/100s aren't capped but from other threads it appears that there are unofficial quotas that the department runs by and I believe other people applying through different embassies have seen a slow down in grants this month.


So the PMV's are capped, we know that much, and I assume once reached that all embassies globally are advised to cease granting visa's (Processing continues though I read).

Today I ran the partner visa timeline report on this site, filtered to 300 PMV, either online or paper applications with approvals granted since 1st July... 3 approvals (2x USA , 1x Serbia) so despite the fact these are not Ottawa grants it's good to see some embassies are resuming approvals...

Keeping in mind only a fraction of applicants know of this site and even less are active posting members I have to remind myself that this thread is not truly reflective of the level of activity from Ottawa, but it is the best indication my partner and I have, and all we have really to go by. I'm very keen to see someone post the good news soon 

**Update - I just seen a job vacancy at the Ottawa processing centre for "Locally Engaged Integrity Officer and Visa Processing Officer" listed 7th July... So this indicates either short staffed or someone may have quit in which case do the case files from that officer start over again or ???


----------



## Jane Joseph

NzAussie85 said:


> **Update - I just seen a job vacancy at the Ottawa processing centre for "Locally Engaged Integrity Officer and Visa Processing Officer" listed 7th July... So this indicates either short staffed or someone may have quit in which case do the case files from that officer start over again or ???


Ugh. 12-15 months is becoming more of a reality.


----------



## Mema

Eleven months and one day since our application, and my husband has finally been granted his 309 Visa. Now just to book flights and to get him over here! The date he must enter before is mid-September – which is when we got his medicals and police checks done. Words cannot express how thrilled I am. 

I wish everyone a speedy process. Hopefully their new recruit at the Australian High Commission in Ottawa speeds the process up for everyone still waiting. At least we know they are back from holiday and starting to process them through!


----------



## Jane Joseph

Yay @mema congrats! Less than 12 months processing?
Makes us all hopeful. Great news!


----------



## bslinger

I saw the thread update email and started thinking 'please be an approval, please be an approval' - I was so happy when I got to your post Mema, congratulations.

We are coming up on eleven months ourselves in just a few days, so you've got me excited again - if we got our approval this week it would be a big week for us, as our twins are coming this week too!


----------



## aakk

Mema said:


> Eleven months and one day since our application, and my husband has finally been granted his 309 Visa. Now just to book flights and to get him over here! The date he must enter before is mid-September - which is when we got his medicals and police checks done. Words cannot express how thrilled I am.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy process. Hopefully their new recruit at the Australian High Commission in Ottawa speeds the process up for everyone still waiting. At least we know they are back from holiday and starting to process them through!


AHHH Congratu-freaking-lations Mema!! I'm so glad we have finally seen a new approval on this forum in the new financial year. I really hope the rest of the applications get pushed through in the next month or so as well. I'm so happy for you, honestly!! Now go and finally begin your life in Aus! I hope to join you soon!  Coming up on 9 months on my application in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Mema

Thanks guys! It's a great feeling to finally have it.

Bslinger, I hope you get yours next week to top of a HUGE week for you! Congratulations on twins! Fantastic  It's all just around the corner for you I am sure.

Aakk and Jane, I hope that they start processing them quicker for you and that the stretch out was due to financial year/summer. All the very best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## CantralianLove

Great news! I can't imagine waiting 11 months... oh god I hope mine is faster...I've just past 7 months and I really thought it was only going to take 5-6 months (according to the immi.gov.au site), until I learned about the 12-15 month waiting time in Ottawa. At least that tells me that I should have 11 months or less to wait in total. My application is pretty straight forward, no kids, together for several years, gave all medical and police checks right away, so I'm hoping for a speedy application...

It's fantastic to get good news though!!


----------



## bslinger

Yeah, we fell into that same trap CantralianLove - we naively believed the 5-6 months and were planning our move early this year. I can't believe they still haven't updated that on the site!


----------



## Mijita

Congratulations Mema! Must be a big relief!

Hopefully the longer wait time is was due to summer holidays. My thoughts go out to those still waiting and I hope you get grants very soon.


----------



## bslinger

Mema, how did you receive your notification that you'd been approved? Did you get a phone call, or just an email? I need to figure out what I should be obsessively checking to make sure I haven't missed anything


----------



## Mema

bslinger said:


> Mema, how did you receive your notification that you'd been approved? Did you get a phone call, or just an email? I need to figure out what I should be obsessively checking to make sure I haven't missed anything


My husband received a missed call, and when he called back it was from the Ottawa AHC (outside of operating hours). So he has pretty sad he missed it, 100 scenarios running though his head as to what it would be.. But then he checked his emails and there it was! I think email is the norm. I really hope yours is this week!!


----------



## bslinger

We had contact from our CO today! They are extending my wife's health checks until January, and have requested a new police check as the original one we submitted has expired. Such a relief to know that somebody has looked at it though! They've put a deadline of August 18 for the new police check to be uploaded to our ImmiAccount, so hopefully it won't be long after that that they re-assess and approve us.

They've asked a couple of other questions (mostly just how we are handling citizenship for the twins), but I'm not 100% sure how to respond to those - I assume a PDF letter uploaded to our ImmiAccount is probably enough? The letter they sent has a standard paragraph about how they prefer to be contacted by email, but they didn't give a specific email address, just a link to Our offices, and the Ottawa page there doesn't have an email address, just an online form. I'm not super confident a response there would get to the right person. Perhaps I should do both?

Anyway, this is exciting news for us, and great news for everybody else too as it means the queue is progressing!


----------



## bslinger

I just checked our ImmiAccount and the email they sent is not showing up in the 'View Correspondence' page, which I find frustrating. Everybody make sure you have [email protected] set up to never go into your spam folder, just in case!


----------



## Canegirl

bslinger said:


> We had contact from our CO today! They are extending my wife's health checks until January, and have requested a new police check as the original one we submitted has expired. Such a relief to know that somebody has looked at it though! They've put a deadline of August 18 for the new police check to be uploaded to our ImmiAccount, so hopefully it won't be long after that that they re-assess and approve us. They've asked a couple of other questions (mostly just how we are handling citizenship for the twins), but I'm not 100% sure how to respond to those - I assume a PDF letter uploaded to our ImmiAccount is probably enough? The letter they sent has a standard paragraph about how they prefer to be contacted by email, but they didn't give a specific email address, just a link to Our offices, and the Ottawa page there doesn't have an email address, just an online form. I'm not super confident a response there would get to the right person. Perhaps I should do both? Anyway, this is exciting news for us, and great news for everybody else too as it means the queue is progressing!


When we were asked for the additional information we uploaded it to our account and we just replied to their email to acknowledge the email and let them know where we were at with the police checks.

There is a button you click once you have submitted your additional information ... from memory it is something like additional information requested submitted or something like that.

The reference to preferring contact by email I think is just so you don't ring with any questions but email them instead.

Good luck!


----------



## aakk

Well. I've officially hit the 9 month and 1 day mark with no contact. *sigh*


----------



## Gemini64

aakk said:


> Well. I've officially hit the 9 month and 1 day mark with no contact. *sigh*


 aakk I know how you feel. It's tough waiting. We're filing from DC, which of late has been having a string of approvals - just not ours lol, but something's gotta give soon. Been almost 10 months for us now. Best of luck to you


----------



## Suz

aakk said:


> Well. I've officially hit the 9 month and 1 day mark with no contact. *sigh*


No contact at all?! Or no contact after their request for medical and criminal check?

We're sitting at 3 months after submission, and the only contact we received is for them to say they received our payment. I know that we probably have a couple more months of radio silence before a request for medical and criminal checks.


----------



## bslinger

We submitted our updated RCMP check last week, and it was due on the 18th - I was hoping they'd look at it again right after, but I knew that was wishful thinking, so we haven't had any update yet. I'm really hoping for this week though! I've even set up a trigger on my gmail to send me a text message when an email from border.gov.au arrives so I know immediately, haha.

Suz: we submitted our medicals and criminal checks at the time of submission (naively the 5-6 month estimate on the website) and had absolutely zero communication until the day before our 11 month mark.


----------



## Suz

bslinger said:


> We submitted our updated RCMP check last week, and it was due on the 18th - I was hoping they'd look at it again right after, but I knew that was wishful thinking, so we haven't had any update yet. I'm really hoping for this week though! I've even set up a trigger on my gmail to send me a text message when an email from border.gov.au arrives so I know immediately, haha.
> 
> Suz: we submitted our medicals and criminal checks at the time of submission (naively the 5-6 month estimate on the website) and had absolutely zero communication until the day before our 11 month mark.


Prior to submitting my husband's application, I had called them multiple times, because of the 5-7 months vs. 12-15 months discrepancy. They told me that 5-7 months applied to low-risk countries with a low volume of applications. Because Canada has an extremely high volume of applications, we would absolutely be 12-15 months processing time. They also told me to wait - until instructed by them - to submit medical and criminal checks. That's where we're at right now. I suppose it's encouraging that applications are going through just under the 12 month mark... Sigh...


----------



## aakk

Suz said:


> No contact at all?! Or no contact after their request for medical and criminal check?
> 
> We're sitting at 3 months after submission, and the only contact we received is for them to say they received our payment. I know that we probably have a couple more months of radio silence before a request for medical and criminal checks.


Hi Suz,

I uploaded everything about a month after November 12th (all my medicals, police checks) WITHOUT any contact from them. So literally in the last 9 months and 9 days, I've only gotten the e-mail confirming they took my money.

That's literally it...

10 month mark on September 12th.


----------



## bslinger

Our approval came through! We applied on September 5, 2014, so 11 and a half months. Such a huge relief!

I'm really hoping to see more approvals for others in the thread soon!


----------



## tostada

bslinger, I am so happy for you!!!! The wait is finally over!!!! Good luck with everything!!!!

We are in the process of getting new police checks based on your previous post, anticipating that they will also request this of us. Our medical expired in June...not sure if they'll extend or request a new one. Can't wait to see more approvals here soon. We applied in November so with this news will hope for our grant sometime in October.


----------



## aakk

I GOT THE FREAKING VISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

9 months and 13 days.

~ Fin ~


----------



## AusIndo

aakk said:


> I GOT THE FREAKING VISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. 9 months and 13 days. ~ Fin ~


Wow how freaking awesome!!!
Congrats.


----------



## tostada

Congratulations aakk!!! 
So thrilling to see some movement now! But now I'm starting to panic. We are at 9 months 24 days and had no contact to provide new police checks, medical, nada.


----------



## Mijita

Great news bslinger and aak! Hopefully the slow-down was due to summer holidays.


----------



## dani_l_2014

Congrats this was such great news to wake up to! Hopefully they will keep the ball rolling with the 9 month-ish grants and we will see a string of them


----------



## aakk

Thanks so much guys!! Honestly, without the support from this forum, it would have been 1000x more difficult.

Just so you know, I won't be abandoning this forum and will try to help anyone with questions best I can. 

 Thanks again guys, and I honestly hope you all get your approvals in the next few weeks. Things seem to be moving along nicely now.


----------



## Lariat33

AngeEK said:


> When did Ottawa receive your application? Then how long after that were you assigned a CO?
> 
> I applied at the beginning of October, medical was sent off in August by Dr. and police check at the same time to Ottawa. Got a call saying they received the police check but haven't heard anything about Medical exam. Driving me nuts!! I want to call them to see if everything's OK and they've received everything properly.


Where did you have your medical done? I had my done in Calgary and they confirmed it was sent within 2wks of the examination including the Chest X-Ray and HIV test...


----------



## aakk

Lariat33 said:


> Where did you have your medical done? I had my done in Calgary and they confirmed it was sent within 2wks of the examination including the Chest X-Ray and HIV test...


I had my medical check done in Ottawa at one of the authorized clinics that are listed on the immi site. It got sent about 2 weeks after as well. I don't recall a chest x-ray though. I got a general test from a physician and blood work done and that was it. I got a receipt from the clinic and then an acknowledgement e-mail from immigration saying they got my medical info.

The medical portion of the application was pretty easy in my case. The clinic sent out everything and I just got the e-mails from immi about 2 weeks later.


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

Congratulations, Aakk! I am so happy for you!  I have been watching your progress over the past months as you had submitted only a week before me in Canada.

I got a surprise this morning too. I got an email from my case officer for the very first time. She wanted to know what my new wedding date is (which is now late November, almost exactly one year from my application submission date). She needs the info by Aug 31st. She also reminded me that I had to be out of the country in order for the visa to be finalized. (I had flown to Melbourne to be closer to my fiancé at the beginning of August, with return date end of Oct, as they said it could take 4 more months). Maybe that was a hint from her to leave Oz soon? I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## dani_l_2014

I just received the email to leave the country so that they can finalise my visa!!!!!! I applied mid-December so it has been under 9 months. Hang in there everyone it looks like they are getting back on their 9 month mark


----------



## tostada

It is getting so difficult to remain patient now. On one hand I am reeling with excitement to see people receiving their grants and now having the opportunity to build their lives. 

On the other, we are now at 10 months with no contact since January. We know my partner's health check and police clearances have expired yet still no request to provide new ones. Two small children of our relationship and yet watching people who applied after us get their grants is driving me insane! I'm calling the Australian office today in an attempt to obtain some form of an update.


----------



## CantralianLove

JUST GOT MY VISA!!!!
I'm feeling so bewildered right now... Like I can't believe that it's happened!

Official wait time was 8 month and 15 days. 309 Visa (de facto relationship-no children), applied online, police and medical checks were completed immediately (didn't wait to be contacted), I never got any communication/interview with any CO (ever!). I paid, and 8.5 months later I got an email saying I was accepted.

GUYS ITS HAPPENING!!! I HAVE SO MUCH TO DO TO GET READY!

Thank you all for your support and information, best of luck to everyone else!!


----------



## Lariat33

Thanks fantastic news...were you in the country on a ETA? Unfortunately we are going to miss my nephews graduation as I am to nervous to potentially be in AUS when they make a decision, my husband may go as he is an Australian citizen


----------



## Lariat33

We applied in Jan 2015, didn't hear anything until May 2015 at which time I submitted by RCMP Federal clearance and medicals were confirmed and sent. Then my status was changed to "Finalized" (May 20 2015), it's been crickets ever since, finally got a hold of someone at the Ottawa AUS High Commission and they think it might be a computer glitch and would contact IT in AUS and have it fixed within the week, that was almost 3 wks ago and my status is still showing finalized...kind of at a bit of a loss now with what to do, I guess we continue to wait


----------



## ameliajane

h everyone, congrats to those that are getting their visa through  we recevied our visa today too!! applied offshore in ottawa 309/100 dec 30  looks like Ottawa is churning them out now finally!!!


----------



## tostada

I contacted the high commission today. Still no answers for us. 10 months and not coping. They seem to be churning out all, except ours.
We just returned from a visit to my partner and our three year old daughter is crying for her daddy every day. How do I explain to her that daddy cant be with us until he has a special paper? I can't even sleep anymore.


----------



## Jane Joseph

Congrats to all! So happy for you all. Tostada im hoping youre next! It looks like the 9-12 months processing time stated on my acknowledgement letter seems accurate. Even 8 months, wow!
Im still waiting for my status to changed to sponsor approved or assessments in progress. We are planning a move anyway, with a visitor visa. Cant bear another -40c winter. Hopefully the wait isnt too much longer from when we arrive in November at 6 months processing time.


----------



## ameliajane

Jane Joseph said:


> Congrats to all! So happy for you all. Tostada im hoping youre next! It looks like the 9-12 months processing time stated on my acknowledgement letter seems accurate. Even 8 months, wow!
> Im still waiting for my status to changed to sponsor approved or assessments in progress. We are planning a move anyway, with a visitor visa. Cant bear another -40c winter. Hopefully the wait isnt too much longer from when we arrive in November at 6 months processing time.


Hi Jane, you must be getting close. we actually lodged the visitor visa 600 on Saturday, we are flying back sept 29. not doing another winter here either! I have a feeling this 600 application may have sped things up a little? I was secretly hoping that they would see the 309/100 waiting in process and just grant that one instead! then today the 100 was granted!


----------



## ameliajane

tostada said:


> I contacted the high commission today. Still no answers for us. 10 months and not coping. They seem to be churning out all, except ours.
> We just returned from a visit to my partner and our three year old daughter is crying for her daddy every day. How do I explain to her that daddy cant be with us until he has a special paper? I can't even sleep anymore.


Im hoping you hear something soon Tostada! sending positive thoughts!!


----------



## Jane Joseph

ameliajane said:


> Hi Jane, you must be getting close. we actually lodged the visitor visa 600 on Saturday, we are flying back sept 29. not doing another winter here either! I have a feeling this 600 application may have sped things up a little? I was secretly hoping that they would see the 309/100 waiting in process and just grant that one instead! then today the 100 was granted!


We are flying mid nov, probably going to apply for 600 nov 1st. 
I take it no refund on your visitor 600 fee? 
Are you using a shipping/air cargo company to move? Ive got a resonable quote from intraglobe but looking to compare.


----------



## NzAussie85

tostada said:


> I contacted the high commission today. Still no answers for us. 10 months and not coping. They seem to be churning out all, except ours.


First of all a big congrats to all that have received partner visa's this week through Ottawa ACH, wishing you the best for your futures together.

Tostada, as my partner and I are now at 8.5 months, we, like you hope to be the next in line to get the good news, I can't imagine how hard it is with kids involved, thoughts are with you my friend.

As to a possible explanation for others receiving grants that applied after us, it must simply come down to the several mitigating factors - 
1) that all the approvals I have seen this week relate to Canadian citizens (Low risk), whereas you / I are applying from Mexico / Colombia thus high risk nations and involving a higher degree of scrutiny and potential delayed responses from the government department agency checks of the home country.
2) Any circumstances that require additional confirmation (Divorce / Children / Criminal checks / living in multiple countries)

A sign of good hope was Mijita (Mexico) who had approval @ 9 months, and while the EFY15 capping may have pushed this out slightly for high risk I have no doubt you are somewhere at the top of the queue.

Hang in there and keep me updated, there are only a select few on this site from High risk nation to help gauge the timeframes.


----------



## PatienceInVancouver

aakk said:


> Thanks so much guys!! Honestly, without the support from this forum, it would have been 1000x more difficult.
> 
> Just so you know, I won't be abandoning this forum and will try to help anyone with questions best I can.
> 
> Thanks again guys, and I honestly hope you all get your approvals in the next few weeks. Things seem to be moving along nicely now.


Yes, please keep in touch, Aakk!  Everybody has contributed so much valuable advice and support in this forum.

I think you are right, after about a 3 or 4 month drought the visa approvals are starting up again.

I heard back from my CO after I responded to her email about my revised wedding date and her concern about me being in Australia visiting my fiancé. When I told her that I would be accompanying him on a week long business trip in Asia in mid-September she told me that they will make a decision then about my Prospective Marriage Visa. OMG, I really hope I will get the long awaited approval in a few weeks time. I am both excited and nervous at the same time. Just a few more weeks &#8230;...


----------



## ad_aus83

Yesterday we finally had contact from immigration. 
They told us my partner needed to have another medical exam from a specialist to verify if his medical condition meets the health requirements.
They also told us that thy had contacted us on January 15th about this and if we didn't respond within 28 days the visa application could be cancelled.
This is the first time we have been contacted so we are very frustrated. 
We also looked on the Immi-account the night before and our status was still showing 'application in process'. 
My partner had also contacted the department on 2 occasions since January 15 to make sure everything was ok because we hadn't had any news and try told us yes, and that if the Immi-account doesn't say 'additional information required' then everything is fine. 
Once we got the email about this we immediately went on to our Immi-account and found that the status had now been changed and this new information was now available in our corespondence section which it hadn't been the day before.
My partner called to tell them this and they told him that we had in fact been contacted in January, and that maybe it went to our junk email..?
We are quite angry and frustrated as you can imagine that firstly they never contacted us in January, our application has been sitting there on hold since, we even contacted the department twice in that time and they said nothing, plus we have been checking the Immi-account almost every week and finally that they lied to us about it.

On the medical note, my partners condition is nothing that effects his life or the Heath system, we only mentioned it cause you have to state everything, even the doctor here when he had his first health check said it was nothing and would have no effect on the visa decision. But their medical professionals they use said that they could not determine whether his condition meet the requirements.

So on the one hand it's good news to finally have contact, but very frustrating the news we have 

I've been encouraged by all the recent approvals, I just hope ours gets sorted and approved soon!


----------



## Achieco

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to this forum, I applied online for visa 309/100 offshore Ottawa Canada.
I'm a Filipino citizen with Canada PR visa. Please see below timeline.

Online Application : June 19, 2015
PCC for Canada & Philippines : submitted along with application
Medical done: July 15, 2015


While waiting for partner visa, I applied for tourist 600 family sponsored visa last August 11 and got approved for 3 months visa on August 27 (less than the processing time of 4-6 weeks). Will fly to Sydney on Nov 24 and return to Canada on January 4, 2016.

My problem is, I'm having a hard time getting police clearance from UAE, I stayed there for 4 yrs. Along with my 309/100 application, I attached the UAE Police clearance application form and requirements to inform Australian immigration that I'm processing my PCC since March 2015 and haven't received any response from UAE police department to date, will this affect my application for partner visa?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## baldnfabulous

Hello Im new here and just googled and found this forum.
I have been reading so many of your threads. I filed my PMV on Nov 12/14 and did my medical in July, after I called the embassy to check in. They told me that since Im well past the 6mos mark it was safe to go for the medical. Two weeks after my medical I called again to make sure they received everything. They told me at that time everything is in order and now its just the wait. Its been nearly 10 mos and Im going insane. Im also looking at moving my dog with me and now looking like I have to start her paperwork all over again, since her papers exp. Dec. I check immi regularly but nothing has changed. I dont want to spend another xmas separated and im super depressed. Im glad to find a place where others are going thru the same.


----------



## Austranada

We received an email on September 1 saying that I need to leave the country for my visa to be finalized!!!!!

Applied: December 20th, 2014 (offshore)
Came on a 600 visa in June

So ours has taken us roughly 8.5 months! 

Off to New Zealand now!


----------



## AusIndo

Austranada said:


> We received an email on September 1 saying that I need to leave the country for my visa to be finalized!!!!! Applied: December 20th, 2014 (offshore) Came on a 600 visa in June So ours has taken us roughly 8.5 months! Off to New Zealand now!


Congrats! Enjoy NZ.


----------



## Jane Joseph

Long shot but Any grants from 2015 applications?


----------



## pinkydilan

*PM Visa Granted*

Hello everyone! I have been following this thread for a few months now, and to keep the spirits high for those who are still waiting, my Prospective Marriage visa was granted today after 9 months and 15 days after lodging the application. I was asked to update my RCMP on Sep 1, 2015. submitted it on the 16th and just after 2 days they emailed me the Visa Grant!

I'm from the Philippines and a permanent resident of Canada.


----------



## Lariat33

Well exciting news today my Visa 100 was approved & received my Grant Ltr...off to Perth hopefully in time to spend New Years with my AUS family...total wait time 7mos 3wks....������


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. It's been a bit rare to see a 100 grant here lately. Did you apply online or by post? Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and fulfilling life together in Oz. 



Lariat33 said:


> Well exciting news today my Visa 100 was approved & received my Grant Ltr...off to Perth hopefully in time to spend New Years with my AUS family...total wait time 7mos 3wks....������


----------



## Jane Joseph

Thats very exciting Lariat! 7 months 3 weeks is amazing turnaround. Happy to see 2015 applications being processed. 

Im a May applicant no CO assigned yet. Still waiting for my online status to change to assessments in progress. But im happy to see lots of approvals from Ottawa. Its reassuring.


----------



## Lariat33

Dinkum said:


> Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. It's been a bit rare to see a 100 grant here lately. Did you apply online or by post? Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and fulfilling life together in Oz.


We applied via Ottawa on our own...my husband is Australian with a large family in AUS, very excited but tins to do now...let the games begin &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## daisy2326

Well that magical email finally arrived. My fiance's 300 visa has been granted! Words cannot express how happy and excited we are. We applied late January so it has taken just under 8 months. Thank you to everyone who has posted on this forum, it has been so wonderful to hear your progress and provided us with hope when we needed it. We wish everyone who is still waiting the best of luck.


----------



## baldnfabulous

going insane, finally got an email 10 mos 10 days after first lodging, to do criminal check and fingerprints. i called my local rcmp and they tell me 2-4wks processing when the website says 3days...argghhh. i want to be with my fiance before xmas so badly. 
Any ideas on how to get a quicker processing time


----------



## Jane Joseph

Congrats daisy! 

The rcmp check only took less than a week, results via mail, done through Commissionaires.


----------



## baldnfabulous

Jane Joseph said:


> Congrats daisy!
> 
> The rcmp check only took less than a week, results via mail, done through Commissionaires.


I called them too and they told me the same time frame of 2-4 wks &#128546;


----------



## Jane Joseph

baldnfabulous said:


> I called them too and they told me the same time frame of 2-4 wks &#128546;


Oh no, must be a busy time. Ours was done earlier this year in march. I hope you get it faster than that turnaround.


----------



## Peepslewry

Just wondering how long it took to be assigned a CO.
We applied early May.
Thanks


----------



## Achieco

Hi there,

I'm planning to send my stuff to Australia but no idea what shipping company should I use. Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance..


----------



## daisy2326

Peepslewry said:


> Just wondering how long it took to be assigned a CO. We applied early May. Thanks


Hi there, we didn't hear from our CO until the day our visa was granted. We had submitted all paperwork, medicals and police checks early so that's probably why. Good luck, the waiting seems like forever but it's absolutely worth it.


----------



## Lariat33

daisy2326 said:


> Well that magical email finally arrived. My fiance's 300 visa has been granted! Words cannot express how happy and excited we are. We applied late January so it has taken just under 8 months. Thank you to everyone who has posted on this forum, it has been so wonderful to hear your progress and provided us with hope when we needed it. We wish everyone who is still waiting the best of luck.


Congrats Daisy...perhaps Christmas in AUS as well!

Cheers,
Lariat33


----------



## Lariat33

Where do you live in Canada? I had mine done in Calgary ($75) and had a certificate back from Ottawa RCMP the following week...Check with your local RCMP they will tell you where you can go and get it done...try this site...

Morpho in Canada

Cheers,
Lariat33


----------



## baldnfabulous

Im going today to get my police check Im from Edmonton area. Im hoping it wont take the 2-4 week waiting. I have heard that it doesnt take long for approval after that. Heres hoping for an aussie xmas...


----------



## NzAussie85

Peepslewry said:


> Just wondering how long it took to be assigned a CO.
> We applied early May.
> Thanks


From what I can see this year many people are not even informed they have a case officer.

I've seen a huge number of approvals come through with the only communication being the auto generated email of acknowledgement the day you apply (Online application) and then the request for bio-metrics (High risk applicants) + health check ,

Ours had no CO on the email, just the generic DIBP contact details for the Ottawa AHC.

A sign you have a CO could be when you see your application status change from "Submitted" to "Assessment in progress" (Online applicants) But someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Peepslewry

NzAussie85 said:


> From what I can see this year many people are not even informed they have a case officer.
> 
> I've seen a huge number of approvals come through with the only communication being the auto generated email of acknowledgement the day you apply (Online application) and then the request for bio-metrics (High risk applicants) + health check ,
> 
> Ours had no CO on the email, just the generic DIBP contact details for the Ottawa AHC.
> 
> A sign you have a CO could be when you see your application status change from "Submitted" to "Assessment in progress" (Online applicants) But someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


Thanks for the info. I'm still waiting for ours to turn from application received to application in progress. How long did this take for you?


----------



## tostada

Nzaussie85, have you received any update yet? I hope your inkling is correct regarding the checks for high risk countries taking longer. So far I have seen 2 Mexican applicants, both whom received approvals at 9 months. We are at 10 months 22 days. We applied 3 Nov 2014, received request for police check 7 Jan 2015 (health check completed prior to application) and have received no further correspondence. Nothing to confirm documents received or to request new police clearances/medical.

My fiance did have a previous deportation from Canada in 2012. We have two children together. I have read that applications with children are made priority however from what I have seen this is not to be the case.

Hope we all receive some magical news soon!


----------



## NzAussie85

tostada said:


> Nzaussie85, have you received any update yet? I hope your inkling is correct regarding the checks for high risk countries taking longer.


No updates at all, nothing since Feb when request for Medical, before that was just a automated email requiring bio-metric's to be done at the consulate general the week we applied. Not even certain we have a CO , hoping no news is good news. Just hit 9 months on Wednesday.

As far as I can see the emerging pattern suggests the low risk countries are averaging out at about 8-9 months and higher risk 9-12 which is a bit more broad based on case by case basis with closer scrutiny to every area of possible risk / threat / inconsistency. It would also depends on the CO in question and their experience,I've also seen 2x job vacancies @ the Ottawa AHC since July for visa processing officers.

Complex cases I've read will be directed one level up for supervisor guidance / decision, so criminal records / deportations / previous partner visas / child custody issues and other factors will all definitely delay due process.

In regards to you getting closer to the 12 month mark for medical / police check I see the department has the power to extend your validity of Medical but I'm unsure they can exercise same power for criminal check.

Here's a great thread I come across last night, it's for South American applications through Chile but essentially you would get some good intel from here as Mexico is also processed through the AHC in Ottawa as high risk.

Thread;
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/61898-santiago-applications-7.html


----------



## Jane Joseph

Peepslewry said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still waiting for ours to turn from application received to application in progress. How long did this take for you?


I applied early May and still waiting CO and status change in immi account. However, my husbands medical and criminal checks have been uploaded... so what im seeing is that those that do front load tend to only have contact when grant letter is sent.

They are granting Jan 2015 applicants....havent seen any Feb, march, april applicants on this thread.


----------



## NzAussie85

Peepslewry said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still waiting for ours to turn from application received to application in progress. How long did this take for you?


I see mixed reports on this varying from person to person. My application (Sponsor) shows "Submitted" status on the first login screen, then when you click on the application and look next to "Person 1 - my name" it says "Processing"

Now on my partners ImmiAccount the first login screen shows "Assessment in progress" and the subsequent application screen shows "Processing" again next to both Person 1 and Person 2 ... This change occurred about 6 months in however I read it could have been part of a system update for the status and layout of the online appearance and nothing to do with assessments.

Someone mentioned a couple of months ago their sponsorship status changed at about 8 months to "Approved"... We are yet to be this lucky.


----------



## tostada

My application (Sponsor) shows "Submitted" status on the first login screen, then when you click on the application and look next to "Person 1 - my name" it says "Approved".

I'm not sure exactly when it changed but I noticed it many months ago...I'm guessing after our CO requested my birth certificate, but can't be sure. I don't know whether it even means anything.

The main application on the front page says "Assessment in progress", then when you view application next to person 1 says "Processing".

Can't wait for this mysterious process to be done and dusted!


----------



## ad_aus83

*Approved!*

This morning my partner recieved the email everyone is dying to get.
GRANT OF APPLICATION!
We are so pleased, happy and relieved that the process is over.
We applied dec 1 2014, had a little hiccup along the way with a medical report, but after resubmitting the extra report needed 12 days ago, they approved our application this morning. 
We are very excited to move and start our new life in Australia in December !!
A word of advice for applicants and future applicants, it seems to be that the 'date of arrival' which is the date you must enter Australia for the first time, is determined by the date your medical report and or criminal checks were done. We had ours done jan 12 2015 and this is the date in our approval that we have to enter by..
Luckily for us we had already decided that we wanted to be in Aus for Christmas with my family (and before the winter starts here) we booked our flights in advance and arrive in early December.. Otherwise it would have been a bit more of a mad rush to get things organized and pay for more expensive flights as the date is closer..

Thanks for all the support and advice from everyone on this forum and good luck


----------



## NzAussie85

Yahooo , about 6 hours ago we got the PMV grant come through.

Not before my partner (Applicant) being called by Immigration in Santiago, Chile asking a number of serious questions about dates, why we haven't seen each other this year, some details about her denied student visa from Jan 14... It appeared like doubt was cast over our application after the highly scrutinizing phone call last night.

No prior communication until that interview, wait time for this was 9 months 6 days and this was high risk country with very little time spent together in person, the application evidence was crucial to get us over the line but we nailed it.

Tostada and everyone else we wish you the best and get the grants soon.

Soo happy right now and my wife to be can be here for xmas and my 30th Birthday....

I'll stick around and monitor this thread, happy to answer any questions I may know with the immigration regulations / policy that has filled my head the past 2 years.


----------



## Jane Joseph

Congrats! Wow 2 approvals from Ottawa! Enjoy xmas in Australia with your loved ones!


----------



## tostada

I can't believe the day actually arrived. I too awoke to the wonderful news of my partner's visa grant!!!!! They called my partner and asked a couple questions regarding whether he has had suffered any illnesses or diseases since he completed his medical last June and whether he has returned to Canada since he was deported. Upon answering the questions they advised the visa has been granted. No request for new medical or RCMP check! Turnaround 10 months 26 days. 

I can't believe we will finally be settling as a family wirh our two babies!!! In perfect timing for his birthday, my birthday and xmas...followed by the first birthdays he will spend with our kids who are 2 and 3. What should be normal is extra special for us! 

Good luck to everyone waiting! There is definitely movement from the station in Ottawa!


----------



## Jane Joseph

Wow make that 3 approvals! Congrats Tostada! Way to go Ottawa!

Anyone else waiting? I feel rather lonely now everyone is getting approved. But i still have a long way to go being a May applicant. 

In any case, we will be applying for visitor visa to avoid another winter here. What a xmas miracle if we saw approval in November so we wouldnt have to apply for visitor visa.


----------



## Achieco

Congratulations..

Don't worry Jane Joseph we will get ours soon 

June applicant here with visit visa flying on November.

By the way, if the visa is granted while I'm in Australia, do I have to go back to Canada or just exit anywhere ?


----------



## Peepslewry

I'm still waiting too Jane. We are also May (6th) applicants and hope to hear something soon but all these approvals are giving me hope that it will come soon!

And you don't need to go back to Canada you just need to exit and return.


----------



## Jane Joseph

I havent seen any feb, march, april applicants on here. Maybe we are all somewhat next Peeps and Ancheico!


----------



## MexicoAustralia

Another May (25th) applicant here. We are applying from a high-risk country (Mexico). However, tostadas approval has given me hope that the wait may not be too long


----------



## Achieco

Peepslewry said:


> I'm still waiting too Jane. We are also May (6th) applicants and hope to hear something soon but all these approvals are giving me hope that it will come soon!
> 
> And you don't need to go back to Canada you just need to exit and return.


How long will it take when you exit? not weeks I hope


----------



## Achieco

Hello Everyone!

Any update on your status? is there someone granted the most awaited Visa?


----------



## Suz

I was thinking of starting a new thread for the Canadians waiting for visa applications lodged in 2015. Anyone interested?


----------



## Jane Joseph

Its exactly 5 months today! No contact from CO, no change online in immi account. Hooray!


----------



## Jess30

We lodged my husband's application on 24 March, so we're up to 6.5 months now. Also no contact from a CO.

We front loaded his application, so we put in the health check and his police clearance certificate. His certificate expired 5 days and we were expecting to hear from a case officer asking for a new one, but nothing!

Anyone have any advice? We have no contact details to contact them so we're a bit unsure what to do. Is it worth calling Ottawa and asking?


----------



## Peepslewry

Jess30 said:


> We lodged my husband's application on 24 March, so we're up to 6.5 months now. Also no contact from a CO.
> 
> We front loaded his application, so we put in the health check and his police clearance certificate. His certificate expired 5 days and we were expecting to hear from a case officer asking for a new one, but nothing!
> 
> Anyone have any advice? We have no contact details to contact them so we're a bit unsure what to do. Is it worth calling Ottawa and asking?


Has the status changed on your application yet? As in does it say it's in process?
You could always just go ahead and get another one but you run the risk of it expiring again. That being said a lot of people are being approved around the 9 month mark.
Going by a lot of other applications you won't be contacted to redo them until they are just about to grant you the visa. Then they give you a certain time frame to get the new one and submit it.
You could always call and ask but they will only suggest what you should do as they can't comment on your specific case as you have not been assigned a case officer yet.


----------



## baldnfabulous

So yesterday I got the call.. talked to my CO and she said approved. I can't believe it..finally 330 days (nearly 11mos) since first applying. This is definitely going to be a very thankful Thanksgiving. Xmas in Australia with my fiance.. whoohoo


----------



## baldnfabulous

Jess30 said:


> We lodged my husband's application on 24 March, so we're up to 6.5 months now. Also no contact from a CO.
> 
> We front loaded his application, so we put in the health check and his police clearance certificate. His certificate expired 5 days and we were expecting to hear from a case officer asking for a new one, but nothing!
> 
> Anyone have any advice? We have no contact details to contact them so we're a bit unsure what to do. Is it worth calling Ottawa and asking?


You can always call Ottawa. I have a couple times and always got good feedback. Just remember to stay friendly even tho you are frantic. The agents I talked to were helpful


----------



## Jess30

Peepslewry said:


> Has the status changed on your application yet? As in does it say it's in process?
> You could always just go ahead and get another one but you run the risk of it expiring again. That being said a lot of people are being approved around the 9 month mark.
> Going by a lot of other applications you won't be contacted to redo them until they are just about to grant you the visa. Then they give you a certain time frame to get the new one and submit it.
> You could always call and ask but they will only suggest what you should do as they can't comment on your specific case as you have not been assigned a case officer yet.


Yep! We had the processing/assessment in progress change about 5 months ago online.

I've noticed the good processing times lately around 7-11 months. We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed I guess.


----------



## Jess30

baldnfabulous said:


> You can always call Ottawa. I have a couple times and always got good feedback. Just remember to stay friendly even tho you are frantic. The agents I talked to were helpful


 I've been a bit hesitant about calling them because I don't want them to feel like we're pestering them when they're still within the quoted time frames. But if they're easy to talk to, then that makes it a lot easier. Also, being Canadian, my husband is naturally very polite and relaxed. Hehehe


----------



## Jane Joseph

Ive called Ottawa twice. Both people very helpful.


----------



## Achieco

It's been 4 months since I submitted my application, still no CO and no update from Immi. I know it's too early to be frustrated but it seems like years of waiting already.

Anyone got their visa yet?


----------



## ms_sch

Hi there,

I thought that I'd update my timeline - I think mine is one of the fastest visas granted from Ottawa that I've seen yet!

16-Mar, 2015: 309/100 Partner Visa application lodged
11-Jun: RCMP/FBI rap sheets provided
07-Aug: Medicals completed
11-Sep: I provided a 1022 Notification of Change of Circumstances
9-Oct: CO contacted me to request minor information about sponsor. I provided this on the same day.
23-Oct: 100 Partner Visa granted

Total of 7 months, 1 1/2 weeks.

So....they are coming in - be patient!!!


----------



## YYC2BNE

I actually saw someone else posting on another visa forum that they got theirs recently in 7 months as well applying in Canada. 

ms_sch I see you got a 100 visa. Have you been married long?


----------



## ms_sch

YYC2BNE said:


> I actually saw someone else posting on another visa forum that they got theirs recently in 7 months as well applying in Canada.
> 
> ms_sch I see you got a 100 visa. Have you been married long?


Just celebrated our 7th anniversary - so we were well above the minimum requirements there. Ours was more/less straightforward and we were able to provide a variety of evidence. We tried to not provide TOO much evidence though - we tried to focus on quality over quantity, as I understand they have to go through everything.

Anyway, 7 months is way better than the 12-15 months being quoted!


----------



## YYC2BNE

ms_sch said:


> Just celebrated our 7th anniversary - so we were well above the minimum requirements there. Ours was more/less straightforward and we were able to provide a variety of evidence. We tried to not provide TOO much evidence though - we tried to focus on quality over quantity, as I understand they have to go through everything.
> 
> Anyway, 7 months is way better than the 12-15 months being quoted!


Nice. We've racked up 22 years and lived that whole time in Canada. I'm the Aussie and I've finally convinced her to move back home. We did the same actually, tried to give them something in each category without overdoing it as after this long we have reams of documents we could send. Congrats on your visa and 7th year. Is there a section or thread for sharing moving info from the different countries? I've worked on a spreadsheet with items that need to be done to leave here and start over there. Could be good to share.


----------



## ms_sch

YYC2BNE said:


> Nice. We've racked up 22 years and lived that whole time in Canada. I'm the Aussie and I've finally convinced her to move back home. We did the same actually, tried to give them something in each category without overdoing it as after this long we have reams of documents we could send. Congrats on your visa and 7th year. Is there a section or thread for sharing moving info from the different countries? I've worked on a spreadsheet with items that need to be done to leave here and start over there. Could be good to share.


Moving is probably a bit more complicated for us - we are moving to London for about a year before finally settling in Australia. To simplify this, we basically sold / donated / trashed everything we owned, except for maybe 10 or so small boxes (and a bicycle). As we have already left Canada, we sent about 6 of those boxes off to Australia already via World Baggage & the rest will join us in London in the new year. I can't say enough good things about World Baggage - it was by far the cheapest quote, and somehow our stuff arrived in Oz 4 days after they picked it up in Canada... and we only arranged for the pickup the day before!


----------



## Jess30

Great news! We got the email last night telling my husband to leave the country so his visa could be finalised. 

7 months and 2 days. So much sooner than we expected!


----------



## Jane Joseph

Jess30 said:


> Great news! We got the email last night telling my husband to leave the country so his visa could be finalised.
> 
> 7 months and 2 days. So much sooner than we expected!


What a fast approval! How long did they take to approve your husbnds visitor visa? Did he arrive on one way ticket?


----------



## Jess30

Jane Joseph said:


> What a fast approval! How long did they take to approve your husbnds visitor visa? Did he arrive on one way ticket?


Well we were living in Chiang Mai in Thailand for a while to wait for his spousal visa. It got to the stage where we couldn't bear living there anymore, so we came to Australia with my husband on the eVisitor visa for three months.

We already had flights booked for Hong Kong before the three months ended, so we didn't have to have the "why do you not have a return ticket" discussion with immigration!


----------



## Bingxing

Hi everyone,

I am glad to find this forum and join the wait with some of you.

I aplied for partner visa in July after 13 months living with my partner in Ottawa. Rcmp police check and health test were done late July. Now I am still in Ottawa and he is in Brisbane. Like everyone here, we can't wait to reunite and share life together and leave all the long distance hardship behind.

I am Vietnamese and currently having work visa till 2018 in Canada after my 4 years of studying a degree here.


----------



## Vish22

*PMV - Ottawa Office*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my partners application on Nov 4th. She is a Canadian Citizen living in Toronto.

Any idea on what the timelines for a CO being assigned or requests for medical and police checks. Does anyone have any recent timelines.

Thanks


----------



## YYC2BNE

My wife has applied Mid October. I don't expect to hear anything for months. We've decided to go ahead and upload Police check and medical up front.


----------



## Peepslewry

Vish22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my partners application on Nov 4th. She is a Canadian Citizen living in Toronto.
> 
> Any idea on what the timelines for a CO being assigned or requests for medical and police checks. Does anyone have any recent timelines.
> 
> Thanks


Applied May 6th no CO or correspondence so far


----------



## melfed

*No communication - applied 30 April*

Hi everyone! I have been following the forum for a few months since I submitted my application through Ottawa. I front loaded my application (medical and police checks) and submitted on April 30. Nothing back yet from anyone (no CO yet either). Some people are getting responses from March submissions so hopefully mine is in the pipeline! Just updating for others who are watching out for 2015 applications and processing times! Cheers


----------



## Jane Joseph

6 months since I lodged a front loaded 100 application. No CO. No change in immi account. Visitor visa 600 for canadian husband processed in a week.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Well at least 3 of you around the 6 month mark. Keep us updated.


----------



## Achieco

I'm on my 5th month, PC and Medical submitted together with the application.
No CO to date, Visit visa 600 processed in 14 days. will fly to Australia this month.

Please keep posting your updates.


----------



## AussieCanuck

Got my Visa granted on November 11th!! Unbelievable timing since I have a Visitor Visa (600) that I was planning to use when I arrive in Australia with my Australian husband and kids. We arrive on November 19th and since the Partner Visa (309) was granted then no need for the Visitor Visa!

I applied on April 3rd, with medical pre-submitted and police check done soon after applying. No contact from the case officer until the grant letter came by email. The status on Immi account changed from "Processing" to "Granted" for both the applicant and sponsor once the visa was granted. 

Took 7 months and 8 days! Hopefully this time frame is the new norm...


----------



## YYC2BNE

Thanks for the update, congrats.

Were you granted the 100 visa or the 309?


----------



## AusCan

I'm new here. And waiting on de facto 309/100 from Ottawa for my "hubby"

Filed 9 June 2015
PC Submitted 11 July 15
Did medical yesterday 20 Nov 15 waiting for them to be rec.


----------



## Suz

Has anyone actually received an email requesting health assessments? I just logged on to our Immi account, and I noticed that it's requesting my husband's health assessment, but we never received this request through email. Now I'm wondering how long that's been sitting there... And how much time we've wasted... We're at the 6.5 month mark (applied mid-May), and I'm a little annoyed at this whole process. Sigh....

A word to the wise: log-in to your accounts to check for requests, as they don't communicate that to you via email!


----------



## YYC2BNE

I log in once a week or so just to check on things. We went ahead and did the Health assessment and Police check up front so we could sit back and enjoy the ride..lol


----------



## AusCan

We never got request either but logged in beginning of last week and it had a link so got them done on Friday


----------



## AussieCanuck

YYC2BNE said:


> Thanks for the update, congrats.
> 
> Were you granted the 100 visa or the 309?


We were granted the 309 visa. Arrived in Australia on the 19th. Was surprised to just sail through customs with nothing special to do. My husband even volunteered the information (we normally on speak to customs officials when asked too.....) that this was the first time I was entering under a Partner Visa and if there was anything special required to do with Immigration. He said "nope, it's all taken care of electronically". We did have some delays at the Hong Kong airport though since they didn't have a record of a visa for me so had to call the Australian Consulate to confirm I had a valid visa. It was sorted out after a 5 minute phone call.

Not sure what the normal requirement is for entering Australia on a Partner Visa. Do I need to show evidence of a Partner Visa every time I fly to Australia? Is there a card issued to show I have a Partner Visa? I couldn't see details in the Immi Grant letter.


----------



## AusCan

AussieCanuck said:


> We were granted the 309 visa. Arrived in Australia on the 19th. Was surprised to just sail through customs with nothing specialto do.


You have Australian kids tho ? Are they yours? Or just you husbands?

I am hoping that my defacto hubby will be granted the 100 PR. Since we have been together for 13 years and have a 10 year old Son who is now Australian by decent ...


----------



## AussieCanuck

AusCan said:


> You have Australian kids tho ? Are they yours? Or just you husbands?
> 
> I am hoping that my defacto hubby will be granted the 100 PR. Since we have been together for 13 years and have a 10 year old Son who is now Australian by decent ...


Two kids with my Aussie hubby. You should be ok I think. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## YYC2BNE

AussieCanuck said:


> Two kids with my Aussie hubby. You should be ok I think. Hope it goes well for you.


Odd, You have 2 kids but they still only gave a 309 visa.


----------



## AusCan

YYC2BNE said:


> Odd, You have 2 kids but they still only gave a 309 visa.


That is what I was thinking.. And certainly not what I've been told ....


----------



## Peepslewry

Suz said:


> Has anyone actually received an email requesting health assessments? I just logged on to our Immi account, and I noticed that it's requesting my husband's health assessment, but we never received this request through email. Now I'm wondering how long that's been sitting there... And how much time we've wasted... We're at the 6.5 month mark (applied mid-May), and I'm a little annoyed at this whole process. Sigh....
> 
> A word to the wise: log-in to your accounts to check for requests, as they don't communicate that to you via email![/QUOTE
> 
> I think I may have dropped the ball with medicals. It's been a week or so since I've logged on and they have seemed to changed things. It's now clearly stating to get Medicals done and generates a reference letter where I didn't see that in the past. Ever since we put in the application it has had a note at the bottom that a medical would be required but when you clicked on it just said that the applicant would require a medical nothing else.
> We submitted May 6th. Medical is now booked for December 4th so hopefully they are sent through fast and we hear something by Christmas.


----------



## melfed

I just got the email from Ottawa to leave the country to finalize my visa.
Applied April 30 
Front loaded with health and medical
Email Nov 25 to leave the country (currently in Australia on a working holiday visa)
Applied for partner visa (309/100) but have been with my partner for over 3 years at the time of application so assuming its the 100
Should I send an email to the CO given that there has been some confusion with other applications regarding expecting a 100 and getting a 309?
Processing times seem to be getting faster!!
I am Canadian and did a degree in Australia (been here for 4.5 years already) so this my have helped in terms of a low risk application. 
I didnt go overboard with my documents but made sure to cover as many categories as possible. Letters from both of us (my partner and I) as well as family members (parents from both sides, siblings from both sides) may have also helped!
Fingers crossed its a yes! 
ps. I applied outside of Australia which is why I need to leave the country to get the result. If you apply within Australia, you do not need to leave the country (based on the information I was told)


----------



## AusCan

melfed said:


> I just got the email from Ottawa to leave the country to finalize my visa.
> Applied April 30
> Front loaded with health and medical
> Email Nov 25 to leave the country (currently in Australia on a working holiday visa)
> Applied for partner visa (309/100) but have been with my partner for over 3 years at the time of application so assuming its the 100
> Should I send an email to the CO given that there has been some confusion with other applications regarding expecting a 100 and getting a 309?
> Processing times seem to be getting faster!!
> I am Canadian and did a degree in Australia (been here for 4.5 years already) so this my have helped in terms of a low risk application.
> I didnt go overboard with my documents but made sure to cover as many categories as possible. Letters from both of us (my partner and I) as well as family members (parents from both sides, siblings from both sides) may have also helped!
> Fingers crossed its a yes!
> ps. I applied outside of Australia which is why I need to leave the country to get the result. If you apply within Australia, you do not need to leave the country (based on the information I was told)


Yay congrats!!!


----------



## Jane Joseph

Congrats melfed! 

Do they specify how long you have to leave the country? My canadian husband is in australia on visitor visa, just wondering how long they give you to exit?


----------



## melfed

Jane Joseph said:


> Congrats melfed!
> 
> Do they specify how long you have to leave the country? My canadian husband is in australia on visitor visa, just wondering how long they give you to exit?


Thanks for the congrats!
Jane, they sent me the email today and want my details of departure by Dec 8 leaving no later than Dec 15. They want you to be out of the country for at least 5 business days (I assume that to be 5 Canadian business days). 
One of my police checks expires on Dec 23 so I have to return before that expires. The conditions stated were:
"Once you receive the visa grant notification by email you can then enter Australia by air any time before date of initial entry provided on the letter and this is the date linked to the earliest expiration date of the health and character for the visa."
For some reason it specifies air travel rather than taking a boat cruise. Not sure why!
Hope that helps!


----------



## Jane Joseph

melfed said:


> Thanks for the congrats!
> Jane, they sent me the email today and want my details of departure by Dec 8 leaving no later than Dec 15. They want you to be out of the country for at least 5 business days (I assume that to be 5 Canadian business days).
> One of my police checks expires on Dec 23 so I have to return before that expires. The conditions stated were:
> "Once you receive the visa grant notification by email you can then enter Australia by air any time before date of initial entry provided on the letter and this is the date linked to the earliest expiration date of the health and character for the visa."
> For some reason it specifies air travel rather than taking a boat cruise. Not sure why!
> Hope that helps!


Yes thats very helpful! 
Im glad to know we would have a few weeks to leave and a bit of time to book a flight. I think our plan will be new Zealand.

We will be at 7 months processing in 2 weeks ..i hope We can fly either before the crazy xmas prices or after.


----------



## YYC2BNE

I'm somewhat confused. Some people post saying they received a visa granted email but don't know if it is a 309 or 100 visa. 

Does the email not say what it is you have been granted? Is there any detail in the email? 

Just curious


----------



## ady90

YYC2BNE said:


> I'm somewhat confused. Some people post saying they received a visa granted email but don't know if it is a 309 or 100 visa.
> 
> Does the email not say what it is you have been granted? Is there any detail in the email?
> 
> Just curious


Or can they check VEVO?


----------



## Maggie-May24

ady90 said:


> Or can they check VEVO?


If the visa has already been granted, then VEVO would show it. If they've been contacted to go offshore in order to be granted a visa, they won't see that in VEVO until they receive the grant.


----------



## Jane Joseph

Good news bad news. Just received an email from CO SS..yay! Someone is looking at our application. Bad news...need to obtain a personal record and upload...delaying processing. Hoping to obtain copy and upload doc next week. Hopefully this is all that is needed for finalising our application. 

I also hope we get the 100. We have been married for 4 years.


----------



## Peepslewry

Update 
Just received an email from our case officer requesting medical and police clearance. Medical is booked for December 4th.
Application submitted May 4th.


----------



## Suz

Peepslewry said:


> Update
> Just received an email from our case officer requesting medical and police clearance. Medical is booked for December 4th.
> Application submitted May 4th.


So exciting! It's finally happening for you, Peepslewry! We submitted May 12, so I'm hoping we'll get an email within the next couple of weeks requesting these items. Hubby has his medical exam booked for December 23, regardless. Yay! Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## MexicoAustralia

Congrats to everyone getting their visas! I was just wondering if any of you/your partner are from high-risk countries or all from Canada? The shortened wait time is exciting, we applied on the 25th of May, however my partner is from a high risk of country so I'm not sure if the same time frame will apply to us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Suz

Yay! Got an email today requesting medical and police checks. We submitted online to Ottawa on May 12. Hopefully, approval won't be too long after we submit those checks!


----------



## AusCan

Yay Suz, fingers crossed all is well with your hubby medicals .
I just checked immi account and it said that my Canucks medicals are cleared. And says to wait till we are contacted which I hope are not to far away .. Submitted date was jun 9th


----------



## Andian

Hi All
I've been following this form for a few months. I have been very grateful for the updates and information shared. It has made the wait bearable. I joined to form today as I received the email we all wait for. I applied on April 26 for a 309/100. I uploaded PC August 28 and underwent the medical September 1 on my own accord. I was contacted by my CO November 18 with a request for more info which was uploaded with in a day. We have a flight for booked for next week and got the 600 visa already back in September with a one day processing time. In late October I uploaded a change of circumstance form with details of "visiting" Australia. Yesterday I also emailed my CO requesting a status update. I questioned whether I should delay my flight if the decision was pending. Anyway a long frustrating experience which I'm sure you have all been through. BTU I was granted the 100 as we have been married 6 and in relation much longer.


----------



## MexicoAustralia

Hi everyone!

We have exciting news! My partner's visa was granted today. We applied on the 25th of May and he is from Mexico a high risk country. In addition, he has been granted the permanent visa (100). So a total of 6 and half months wait time. I can't believe it


----------



## AusCan

MexicoAustralia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We have exciting news! My partner's visa was granted today. We applied on the 25th of May and he is from Mexico a high risk country. In addition, he has been granted the permanent visa (100). So a total of 6 and half months wait time. I can't believe it


Just wow. Congrats!!! So happy for you ... So now maybe Christmas in Australia??


----------



## AusCan

I have been emailed by Ixxxx asking for more information  at least we know we are now being looked at ^.^


----------



## YYC2BNE

Good for you guys AusCan. We had a dump of snow overnight. I was shovelling the driveway this morning and wondering when the last time I have to do this will be..lol


----------



## AusCan

We have no snow  and prolly won't get any as we live in a bubble .. I am hoping for snow for xmas but weather man says doubt it ....


----------



## Peepslewry

YYC2BNE said:


> Good for you guys AusCan. We had a dump of snow overnight. I was shovelling the driveway this morning and wondering when the last time I have to do this will be..lol


Lol YYC2BNE I was doing the exact same thing!!!
We have the same case officer. Hubby did his medical which has been received now just waiting on his police clearance to arrive.


----------



## Suz

AusCan said:


> I have been emailed by Ixxxx asking for more information  at least we know we are now being looked at ^.^


We got Ixxxx too! I have a good feeling about approval in January.... It would be a great way to start the new year!


----------



## YYC2BNE

I keep thinking we should have a new thread specifically titled processing timelines for 309/100/PMVs through Ottawa. Maybe Jan 1.


----------



## AusCan

YYC2BNE said:


> I keep thinking we should have a new thread specifically titled processing timelines for 309/100/PMVs through Ottawa. Maybe Jan 1.


I think so too !


----------



## Maggie-May24

A reminder to members - do not post your CO's name, only initials are allowed. Thank you.


----------



## melfed

*Finalised and returned*

Hi everyone
Just a final update from me.
Applied April 30, 2015 for visa 100 with my partner (me from Canada, him Australian). We submitted our application after living together for 3 years but in a relationship for 3.5 years. We front loaded the application with all health and police checks. Got news from the case officer on Nov 25 to leave the country within the next two weeks (specifically mentions to leave by air). Emailed itinerary on Nov 27. Left Australia by air on Dec 12. Visa granted Dec 15. Returned to Australia Dec 20 marking down on the arrival card as migrant moving to Australia permanently. One of my police checks was expiring on Dec 23 so had to arrive before this date. Make sure you check all the documents you have submitted to determine what date you need to return by. They do not give you an exact arrival date, it is up to you to make sure you check this correctly. Had no issues at all, no communication with CO until notice to leave the country. Hopefully everyone else that had been waiting has had the news arrive in time for the holidays. All the best for those waiting! Merry Christmas!


----------



## YYC2BNE

So the visa grant email/letter doesn't have a Enter By date on it?


----------



## melfed

YYC2BNE said:


> So the visa grant email/letter doesn't have a Enter By date on it?


Mine was a bit unique as I was currently in Australia and had to leave before they could issue the actual visa. Hence, I had to make sure I knew the dates for leaving and returning to Australia in order to book my flights.

I went through my documents to determine the earliest expiration date.

Key parts of the email dialogue with my CO were:
1) 
"Please make arrangements to depart by air (no later than 15 December 2015) and remain outside of Australia for 5 business days." 
2)
"Once you receive the visa grant notification by email you can then enter Australia by air any time before date of initial entry provided on the letter and this is the date linked to the earliest expiration date of the health and character for the visa."

If you are already outside of Australia, once the visa is issued, there is a section that states "Must make first entry to Australia before:" and it gives you the date of your earliest expiration date of the health and character document for your visa.

All depends on your situation.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Suz

So thrilled to announce that hubby got his permanent partner visa today! Just shy of 8 months. So excited! Thank you to everyone here for the moral support, answering my questions, and just being a place to vent! Good luck to those of you still waiting! Won't be long now for you either


----------



## AusCan

Suz said:


> So thrilled to announce that hubby got his permanent partner visa today! Just shy of 8 months. So excited! Thank you to everyone here for the moral support, answering my questions, and just being a place to vent! Good luck to those of you still waiting! Won't be long now for you either


Congrats Suz and family! I have been thinking about you guys and hoping for good news with regards to his medical )


----------



## Suz

AusCan said:


> Congrats Suz and family! I have been thinking about you guys and hoping for good news with regards to his medical )


Thanks so much, AusCan! He was honest about his cancer during the medical, and the doctor noted it and submitted everything. They didn't ask for anything from his oncologist, so that was a surprise. From the medical to his approval, it's been 3 weeks.


----------



## Peepslewry

Suz said:


> So thrilled to announce that hubby got his permanent partner visa today! Just shy of 8 months. So excited! Thank you to everyone here for the moral support, answering my questions, and just being a place to vent! Good luck to those of you still waiting! Won't be long now for you either


Congrats Suz! So happy it finally came through for you!!!

We are still waiting on hubby's police clearance that he applied for on December 4th and they put the wrong return address on. It has been a nightmare changing it and took weeks for confirmation that the change had been made. 
I spoke to our CO and she has said as soon as she receives it she can make her decision. So hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## Suz

Peepslewry said:


> Congrats Suz! So happy it finally came through for you!!!
> 
> We are still waiting on hubby's police clearance that he applied for on December 4th and they put the wrong return address on. It has been a nightmare changing it and took weeks for confirmation that the change had been made.
> I spoke to our CO and she has said as soon as she receives it she can make her decision. So hopefully it won't be too much longer.


Wow, that's so frustrating! But I feel like once they receive those documents, they make a decision very quickly, as your CO told you. So I'm sure it'll happen for you any day now!!! Update us with your news when it happens


----------



## willowtree

My wife lodged her application for a 309/100 partner visa in Canada in early January 2015. In April 2015, we received a request for more information, including medical and police checks, and provided the requested information promptly. We have heard nothing since then. Has anyone else been waiting 12+ months for a 309/100 visa? Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve

willowtree said:


> My wife lodged her application for a 309/100 partner visa in Canada in early January 2015. In April 2015, we received a request for more information, including medical and police checks, and provided the requested information promptly. We have heard nothing since then. Has anyone else been waiting 12+ months for a 309/100 visa? Thanks


Is she a Canadian citizen?
If so seems a bit long. Recently visa grants have been quicker.


----------



## Jane Joseph

Finally received the document requested by CO. it only took 2 months and contact with 3 federal agencies. we uploaded document and our CO emailed requesting hubby leave the country. time to book flights! how are other 2015 applicants going? i hope you hear some good news soon.


----------



## Peepslewry

Jane Joseph said:


> Finally received the document requested by CO. it only took 2 months and contact with 3 federal agencies. we uploaded document and our CO emailed requesting hubby leave the country. time to book flights! how are other 2015 applicants going? i hope you hear some good news soon.


Congrats Jane! Very exciting news!
We pretty much have the exact timeline as you. Applied May 6th, CO contacted us November 28th for medical and Police clearance.
Unfortunately we are still waiting on the RCMP clearance which we have now been waiting 10 weeks. Just out of curiosity how long did yours take? I'm hearing varying timelines on this and it's getting so frustrating as this is the last thing they need before a decision can be made according to our CO.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Peepslewry said:


> Congrats Jane! Very exciting news!
> We pretty much have the exact timeline as you. Applied May 6th, CO contacted us November 28th for medical and Police clearance.
> Unfortunately we are still waiting on the RCMP clearance which we have now been waiting 10 weeks. Just out of curiosity how long did yours take? I'm hearing varying timelines on this and it's getting so frustrating as this is the last thing they need before a decision can be made according to our CO.


10 weeks? we got the RCMP document in 3 weeks from the date of the visit to the finger printing agency.


----------



## Peepslewry

Yep 10 weeks! Applied for it December 4th. We made the mistake of getting one from the Calgary police which was included in our initial application and of course they don't accept. The only response we get is it can take in excess of 120 days to complete.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Yeah, my wife went to CPS first and then we realised theirs is not a Certified Police Check that requires fingerprints. She ended up going to a 3rd part agency in the NE near McNight Bvd and we had it mailed to us within 3 weeks.


----------



## Jane Joseph

Peepslewry said:


> Yep 10 weeks! Applied for it December 4th. We made the mistake of getting one from the Calgary police which was included in our initial application and of course they don't accept. The only response we get is it can take in excess of 120 days to complete.


i know the frustration of waiting for a document and knowing a decision will immediately be made once the document is uploaded.we even emailed CO asking if she could contact the federal agency to follow up on our request. she kindly offered and suggested we send consent for her to request personal record but luckily we received the document.

My hubby got his fingerprints at Commissionaires. He indicated on form it was for immigration. we received police check via mail a week later. very fast.

so im glad we got the notification because his police check was issued march 31 2016! she gave us till March 4th to depart australia.

i hope you receive your police check soon.


----------



## AusCan

We were lucky that the local cop shop does the fingerprints for RCMP took less than 3 weeks to get my partners... While we was still in Ontario.. He leaves tomorrow for a weeks holiday in Fiji When he comes back I'm hoping he has a 100 visa


----------



## Jane Joseph

AusCan said:


> We were lucky that the local cop shop does the fingerprints for RCMP took less than 3 weeks to get my partners... While we was still in Ontario.. He leaves tomorrow for a weeks holiday in Fiji When he comes back I'm hoping he has a 100 visa


please let us know about his arrival back into australia ie at airport. i am also hoping 100 visa.


----------



## AusCan

I got his visa letter this morning granting him the 100 perm visa yay! He will come back in Saturday arvo ..


----------



## Jane Joseph

AusCan said:


> I got his visa letter this morning granting him the 100 perm visa yay! He will come back in Saturday arvo ..


congrats! 
we just emailed the flight details and our CO confirmed the grant will be for 100. i cant believe we have reached the business end of this process.


----------



## Bingxing

AusCan said:


> I got his visa letter this morning granting him the 100 perm visa yay! He will come back in Saturday arvo ..


Congrats!! Your wait is finally over.


----------



## Jane Joseph

Thanks for all the help, our application has been finalised! Hubby left for Bali on Monday, 100 grant letter received via email on Tuesday and he arrived today. 
Im so glad the process is complete as his criminal check expired April 1st. The arrival at airport was easy he scanned passport at smart gate and was issued ticket. 

all the best to those still waiting.


----------



## Vish22

*Processing time.*

Hi there,

We applied for my partners visa on Nov 4th 2016. She has submitted her medicals back in December as requested and they requested her police checks to be completed on the 9th of April. Does anybody know how long it would take to complete the process once her police checks are submitted. If her police checks have been requested, then does that mean that immigration is ready to make a decision on the application?. I am an aussie citizen and my partner is a Canadian .


----------



## Bingxing

There is no exact timeline how long it will take for them to make decision after they receive your PC.

One sure thing is they will not start to process your application until your PC is submitted.

I took me almost 6 weeks to hear back from them after providing the requested form. Some only had to wait 4 weeks or less.



Vish22 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We applied for my partners visa on Nov 4th 2016. She has submitted her medicals back in December as requested and they requested her police checks to be completed on the 9th of April. Does anybody know how long it would take to complete the process once her police checks are submitted. If her police checks have been requested, then does that mean that immigration is ready to make a decision on the application?. I am an aussie citizen and my partner is a Canadian .


----------



## Dreamrider

My Canadian fiance applied for his PMV in October 2015. He got the request for Police Check and Medicals in April 2016. All done by end of May. We are now full of hope, and waiting for our 'yes'...


----------



## Dreamrider

We received the PMV Visa Grant today ! 4th June 2016. (applied end October 2015) Now to finalise everything and move the fiance down to Australia in July. Can't believe it has finally happened! Excited now to confirm Wedding details. Good Luck to those who wait. Keep holding on to hope. So happy and relieved!


----------



## exidez

Congratulations! 7 months wait is not so bad. You must be relieved!
I applied 30 October but with the Santiago embassy. Their processing time is supposed to be quicker. But your news give me bit more hope that soon ours will be processed.


----------



## Dreamrider

exidez said:


> Congratulations! 7 months wait is not so bad. You must be relieved!
> I applied 30 October but with the Santiago embassy. Their processing time is supposed to be quicker. But your news give me bit more hope that soon ours will be processed.


Hi,
Thanks. We were hoping for 8-9 months. It's strangely a shock now, finally being able to plan and do. Fiance is giving notice at work and his apartment, making moving arrangements. I hope you get your answer very soon. Good Luck!


----------



## baldnfabulous

Applied for PMV Nov 2014
PMV granted Oct 2015
Moved from Canada to Australia Dec 2015
Applied for 820 May 2016
820 granted June 2016
Feels like I waited for this for a lifetime and I know that I still have the 801 waiting time to go. But tonight I celebrate with my husband. 
I hope the 801 goes smoothly


----------



## Dreamrider

baldnfabulous said:


> Applied for PMV Nov 2014
> PMV granted Oct 2015
> Moved from Canada to Australia Dec 2015
> Applied for 820 May 2016
> 820 granted June 2016
> Feels like I waited for this for a lifetime and I know that I still have the 801 waiting time to go. But tonight I celebrate with my husband.
> I hope the 801 goes smoothly


Congrats! So good to see updates. Very encouraging. I like the sound of 'with my husband'  Good luck with the waiting & final step.


----------



## kj44

Hi everyone,


I'm looking to get a bit of advice. I'm Australian, and met my (Canadian) partner while he was living in Australia on a working holiday visa (Oct 2014). When his visa ran out, he left to come back to Canada Feb 2015. I then moved to Canada to be with him June 2015, and we're living together here (I'm now on a working holiday visa in Canada so we can be together, it expires July 2016). We signed a lease and moved into a place together here 1st August 2015, so we're waiting to apply for his defacto/partner visa for Australia 1st August 2016 through Ottawa. We didn't want to risk applying earlier, as although we were living together for awhile in Australia (he stayed with me, but wasn't on my lease), and when I first arrived in Canada (with his Mum), it's harder to prove. Due to the huge cost involved in applying, and the scary thought that if it's not approved, I'll have to leave Canada without him next year (sob), would anyone recommend having a migration agent or lawyer look over our application before submitting? I'm generally very thorough, but am quite scared there could be something I might overlook when submitting. We have a joint bank account that we use for pretty much everything, shared bills, travel we have paid for and done together, photos, and crazy amounts of Skype calls from when we were apart before I came to Canada. And if you lovely experts here on this forum recommend running our application by someone, who have you had/heard good results from, that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?

Thanks so much, any advice would be so very much appreciated!!


----------



## aussiesteve

kj44 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to get a bit of advice. I'm Australian, and met my (Canadian) partner while he was living in Australia on a working holiday visa (Oct 2014). When his visa ran out, he left to come back to Canada Feb 2015. I then moved to Canada to be with him June 2015, and we're living together here (I'm now on a working holiday visa in Canada so we can be together, it expires July 2016). We signed a lease and moved into a place together here 1st August 2015, so we're waiting to apply for his PMV for Australia 1st August 2016 through Ottawa. We didn't want to risk applying earlier, as although we were living together for awhile in Australia (he stayed with me, but wasn't on my lease), and when I first arrived in Canada (with his Mum), it's harder to prove. Due to the huge cost involved in applying, and the scary thought that if it's not approved, I'll have to leave Canada without him next year (sob), would anyone recommend having a migration agent or lawyer look over our application before submitting? I'm generally very thorough, but am quite scared there could be something I might overlook when submitting. We have a joint bank account that we use for pretty much everything, shared bills, travel we have paid for and done together, photos, and crazy amounts of Skype calls from when we were apart before I came to Canada. And if you lovely experts here on this forum recommend running our application by someone, who have you had/heard good results from, that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> Thanks so much, any advice would be so very much appreciated!!


Hi
If you are applying for a PMV there is no requirement to be together for 12 months, that is for a defacto partner visa. Yes I certainly do recommend that you consult with a Registered Migration Agent to help you with your application, there are a number of reputable agents such as CCMS, Mark Northam, WRussell, Jeremy Hooper, who post reguarly on this forum , when you consider the cost of a visaand the heartache involved should the application be rejected, the agent's fees are money well spent.


----------



## baldnfabulous

kj44 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to get a bit of advice. I'm Australian, and met my (Canadian) partner while he was living in Australia on a working holiday visa (Oct 2014). When his visa ran out, he left to come back to Canada Feb 2015. I then moved to Canada to be with him June 2015, and we're living together here (I'm now on a working holiday visa in Canada so we can be together, it expires July 2016). We signed a lease and moved into a place together here 1st August 2015, so we're waiting to apply for his PMV for Australia 1st August 2016 through Ottawa. We didn't want to risk applying earlier, as although we were living together for awhile in Australia (he stayed with me, but wasn't on my lease), and when I first arrived in Canada (with his Mum), it's harder to prove. Due to the huge cost involved in applying, and the scary thought that if it's not approved, I'll have to leave Canada without him next year (sob), would anyone recommend having a migration agent or lawyer look over our application before submitting? I'm generally very thorough, but am quite scared there could be something I might overlook when submitting. We have a joint bank account that we use for pretty much everything, shared bills, travel we have paid for and done together, photos, and crazy amounts of Skype calls from when we were apart before I came to Canada. And if you lovely experts here on this forum recommend running our application by someone, who have you had/heard good results from, that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> Thanks so much, any advice would be so very much appreciated!!


Hi. I didnt use a migration agent and didnt have much issue with my application. Having made my move from Canada to Australia when and if I had questions I found them here and calling the Canadian embassy in Ottawa. They were helpful with questions and were able to see my application while talking. .. altho they couldnt do anything to speed up the process. Calling the Australian embassy since moving here to go further with my partner visa has proven more difficult. This forum has been helpful for that.


----------



## kj44

baldnfabulous said:


> Hi. I didnt use a migration agent and didnt have much issue with my application. Having made my move from Canada to Australia when and if I had questions I found them here and calling the Canadian embassy in Ottawa. They were helpful with questions and were able to see my application while talking. .. altho they couldnt do anything to speed up the process. Calling the Australian embassy since moving here to go further with my partner visa has proven more difficult. This forum has been helpful for that.


Thanks for the responses, everyone! Another quick thing, who do you use to get birth certificates, passports, etc certified here in Canada (cheapest option)? In Australia you can do it in a pharmacy for free, and my research is telling me it's called notarized, not certified here, and I might have to go to the court house to get an actual notary to do it. Although my research also suggests that colour scans of originals also suffice, it does mention in the partner visa info booklet from the Aust Govt that you need a certified copy of birth certificates. TIA for all your help!!


----------



## huxtablb

HI everyone, I'm new to the group. We've recently submitted our PMV online and wondering when/where we should send the original police check and passport photos. My fiancé is Cuban so Ottawa will be processing our request and the submission still advises 'application received' . 

Should we just wait till a case officer is assigned? Assuming we have a long wait ahead but hoping EOFY may release new quotas and speed things up. 

Submitted: 13th May 16
Police check: 13th May 16 
Medical: Completed in Trinidad and Tobago 3 Aug 16
PMV granted: 22nd Oct 16
Arrived in Australia: 4th Nov 16
Nationality: Cuban
VISA type: PMV


----------



## tweety15884

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum

Submitted: September 26, 2016 through immigration agent
Police check: not yet 
Medical: not yet
Nationality: German
Residency: Calgary, Canada
VISA type: PMV

I still hope it will be processed in Berlin because it seems to be faster


----------



## tweety15884

Got a request from the embassy in Ottawa today for

- medical exam
- German and Canadian police certificate
- Form 80
- NOIM (already submitted)

Time to submit documents: only 14 days! Some of my documents will take about 4 weeks.

I can't believe they already contacted me


----------



## truckie

*subclass 300 PMV*

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to state that I've been waiting 12 months for my PMV through the Australian High Commission in Ottawa, although the processing times say 12-15 months so hoping to hear something soon.

After I lodged my application they contacted me 2 months later and told me to do the medical and criminal check done, I submitted both and they replied to me again asking for information on my criminal record as I have a couple summary/misdemeanor petty charges, other than that It's just been a long waiting game.


----------



## sheilae

Glad for the update Truckie! I'm curious to know what the time is like as I'll be applying for mine through Ottawa later this year. 

Hopefully you hear soon! Where in Canada are you? (Just out of curiosity)


----------



## truckie

I've been out west in Vancouver for the last 10 years but recently moved back to my hometown in Ontario to be closer to my family before I leave, I was hoping to be out of here before the snow hit! The RCMP in BC messed up my date of birth on my fingerprint check so I had to resubmit and that set me back 4 months or so


----------



## sheilae

Oh that's tough! I've heard of it happening to other people on the forum too. I'm from Halifax originally so I'll be back there when I submit my application, fingers crossed the Halifax Regional Police will be OK to deal with for fingerprints and stuff. I also will need a police check from Italy (where I live right now) and I'm not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## truckie

new processing times on border.gov.au for subclass 300 pmv

Global visa processing times

75 per cent of applications processed in 12 months
90 per cent of applications processed in 17 months


sigh... month 13 has just begun


----------



## sheilae

Well if you think about the 4 you lost to the RCMP screw up you're only at 9? Hopefully you get some good news soon!


----------



## truckie

wooooo hoooo!

I finally heard back from the Visa Applicant Character Consideration Unit (VACCU) after 6 months of no contact from the High Connission, I'm told my criminal record will not affect my visa application and is now being sent back to my case officer for final processing!

Applied Feb 5 2016


----------



## truckie

**

It now says "Approved" on my girlfriends portion of the application, that leads me to believe It'll be any day now before my 300 is processed and approved, 17 months exactly since I applied


----------



## truckie

Welp, a long 19 months after submitting my application I received the call I've been waiting desperately for. My case officer called and said if I can submit a new notice of intended marriage my application will be approved and finalized this week. Got the new letter and submitted it a few hours after she called... She said since my health check expires Sept 30, I have to be in Australia by the 30th which is a little short notice but at this point it doesn't really matter... hopefully my employer is understanding, I'd hate to leave on a negative note..


----------



## truckie

My PMV subclass 300 visa was finalized today and my flight has been booked..

19 Months from start to finish..


----------



## Eh?

truckie said:


> My PMV subclass 300 visa was finalized today and my flight has been booked..
> 
> 19 Months from start to finish..


Congrats! That worries me a little, the amount of time it took, but I'm happy for you and your partner!


----------



## cbr2011

Sorry... 17 and 19 months?
That seems ridiculously long... 
When we send an application offshore, is it the local office that picks it up and processes it or does it get farmed out to Australia directly for processing? 

Anyone know?


----------



## 292905

cbr2011 said:


> Sorry... 17 and 19 months?
> That seems ridiculously long...
> When we send an application offshore, is it the local office that picks it up and processes it or does it get farmed out to Australia directly for processing?
> 
> Anyone know?


It is processed in the country of residence or I believe in some cases elsewhere, one embassy in the region of several countries. An application in Canada will be processed by the Australian High Commission in Ottawa.


----------



## cbr2011

I have a health assessment booked for December - but a CO has not asked.
I noticed the link on the left hand side a while back but waited to complete it a little further into our wait.

Wondering if it's habitual not to be assigned a CO or even see a status change until it's finalized.

Anyone know the current trend?


----------



## DarrynSAFA

Hello! Thought I'd add my timeline here. Wondering if anyone has had recent approvals?

PMV 300 applied through Ottawa 01 July 2017. 
Medicals and PIDs submitted. 
Haven't heard anything yet... Assessment in Progress..

Good luck to all.


----------



## cbr2011

DarrynSAFA said:


> Hello! Thought I'd add my timeline here. Wondering if anyone has had recent approvals?
> 
> PMV 300 applied through Ottawa 01 July 2017.
> Medicals and PIDs submitted.
> Haven't heard anything yet... Assessment in Progress..
> 
> Good luck to all.


We are waiting too... Applied August 2, so similar to you.
We haven't heard anything.
May I ask when you submit medicals?

Happy to hear from someone 
The silence has been deafening lol


----------



## truckie

cbr2011 said:


> We are waiting too... Applied August 2, so similar to you.
> We haven't heard anything.
> May I ask when you submit medicals?
> 
> Happy to hear from someone
> The silence has been deafening lol


submit your medical and rcmp check now, no need to wait for them to inevitably request it!


----------



## cbr2011

truckie said:


> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting too... Applied August 2, so similar to you.
> We haven't heard anything.
> May I ask when you submit medicals?
> 
> Happy to hear from someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silence has been deafening lol
> 
> 
> 
> submit your medical and rcmp check now, no need to wait for them to inevitably request it!
Click to expand...

Thanks Truckie.
AFP is now in for hubs (mine previously done) and my health exam is coming up but it was booked a month ago.
Appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## DarrynSAFA

cbr2011 said:


> We are waiting too... Applied August 2, so similar to you.
> We haven't heard anything.
> May I ask when you submit medicals?
> 
> Happy to hear from someone
> The silence has been deafening lol


I already had medicals in February 2017, for a tourist visa. I have been told that they are still valid until Feb 2018. 
I will get a new one in February if need be. 
Have you submitted police clearances?

Look forward to hearing of your progress! 
Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## cbr2011

DarrynSAFA said:


> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting too... Applied August 2, so similar to you.
> We haven't heard anything.
> May I ask when you submit medicals?
> 
> Happy to hear from someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silence has been deafening lol
> 
> 
> 
> I already had medicals in February 2017, for a tourist visa. I have been told that they are still valid until Feb 2018.
> I will get a new one in February if need be.
> Have you submitted police clearances?
> 
> Look forward to hearing of your progress!
> Fingers crossed for us both.
Click to expand...

Yes! A year from date first issued is what I understand also - but I have seen some slight flexibility on the medical in some cases noted on this forum.
We did things a bit backwards...
My RCMP check and AFP check in June.
Sponsor RCMP July - submit with app in Aug.
Just submit his AFP last week after applying for it early Nov
Mid December is medical

I agree. Will update once I have any info.
It helps seeing others progress.


----------



## cbr2011

We have some upcoming travel plans (out of country but not Australia).
I called to see if I needed to notify them about the travel and they said I did not. If I plan on visiting Australia while waiting a decision I do as it could impact their decision timing for me to enter the Country to complete the Visa Grant.

It was not the CO handling my file. The gal out of the Ottawa office told me that they have a very high number of applications they are currently processing and that we could anticipate the 11-16 month changing from month to month depending on their volume. (which I already understood to be true).

I asked about my medical being completed. She asked if I was asked to complete one by a CO. I said no I hadn't been but was trying to be proactive as our application has been in almost 6 months. I said when I did the math it would take me to approximately 18 months from date of application to when my medical would expire and thought it would be okay to complete considering this. She said it could place me closer to 17 months and could be risky for me to complete now. 
I explained I had done my RCMP check in early June which was also a risk but understand I may need to have this re-issued if we have not heard back by then. She said if we don't hear back by early June, to get my checks re-issued.

She said it was very common for the immi acct to remain exactly as is without being updated until a decision is made as well, and if it shows unchanged, not to be concerned because it's not always done.

We are considering going to Australia for a short visit while waiting on the application and she said to advise them a month before traveling to advise them of our travel plans.

Lastly, she said don't call on Mondays as its the worst day of the week trying to get through. (Hand-raised) I can fully attest to this! lol


----------



## sheilae

cbr2011 said:


> We have some upcoming travel plans (out of country but not Australia).
> I called to see if I needed to notify them about the travel and they said I did not. If I plan on visiting Australia while waiting a decision I do as it could impact their decision timing for me to enter the Country to complete the Visa Grant.
> 
> It was not the CO handling my file. The gal out of the Ottawa office told me that they have a very high number of applications they are currently processing and that we could anticipate the 11-16 month changing from month to month depending on their volume. (which I already understood to be true).
> 
> I asked about my medical being completed. She asked if I was asked to complete one by a CO. I said no I hadn't been but was trying to be proactive as our application has been in almost 6 months. I said when I did the math it would take me to approximately 18 months from date of application to when my medical would expire and thought it would be okay to complete considering this. She said it could place me closer to 17 months and could be risky for me to complete now.
> I explained I had done my RCMP check in early June which was also a risk but understand I may need to have this re-issued if we have not heard back by then. She said if we don't hear back by early June, to get my checks re-issued.
> 
> She said it was very common for the immi acct to remain exactly as is without being updated until a decision is made as well, and if it shows unchanged, not to be concerned because it's not always done.
> 
> We are considering going to Australia for a short visit while waiting on the application and she said to advise them a month before traveling to advise them of our travel plans.
> 
> Lastly, she said don't call on Mondays as its the worst day of the week trying to get through. (Hand-raised) I can fully attest to this! lol


Oh wow! That's all a bit discouraging isn't it? You're on for a 309/100 yeah?

I'm just going to be submitting my PMV this weekend hopefully and  I guess I'll be hanging out in NZ forever. I want to at least have my RCMP checks done before I leave next month... I wanted to get my medical done before I go too but this gives me a bit of pause about doing that.


----------



## cbr2011

sheilae said:


> Oh wow! That's all a bit discouraging isn't it? You're on for a 309/100 yeah?
> 
> I'm just going to be submitting my PMV this weekend hopefully and  I guess I'll be hanging out in NZ forever. I want to at least have my RCMP checks done before I leave next month... I wanted to get my medical done before I go too but this gives me a bit of pause about doing that.


I did feel a bit discouraged. She pulled my file and I had to muster up all the strength I had to ask - so how's it going?! Where are things at?! I wanted to remain professional and not seem like I was prying because we are well within the time frame they allot.

Are you applying offshore then?
Yes, ours is 309/100 offshore - Canada
We have a very straight forward case (in my opinion)
My sponsor has work lined up as well - which we haven't notified them about, although now that I am thinking about it, perhaps we should!

They also mentioned that when we travel to Aus, to let them know about a month in advance by typing our intentions in a Word Document. Upload it using ANY slot as they don't often pay much attention to what the documents are filed under!
They will get the information and see when we will be going.

I would definitely hold off on the medical - I am opting to delay mine further now, potentially waiting for them to ask for it.


----------



## sheilae

Well I've finally got my application in!

I've scheduled my medical for the end of the week, knowing I'll probably have to get it re-done, but after the 19th of February I won't be in a position to get it done for about 4 months due to work and I'd rather it be there just in case there is some sort of miracle in Ottawa. 

I have an appointment to get my fingerprints done at the RCMP in a couple of weeks, and will apply for my other two police clearances before I head to New Zealand. 

Given that I will be in New Zealand until my visa is granted I'm not too worried about having a short time between grant and having to arrive in Australia since it's a quick hop over. So fingers crossed I fall into the 75% within 12 months processing category.


----------

